# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Seroxat,Paroxetine

## emma61

Wie heeft er ook enorm,maar dan ook enorm veel moeite,om van de Seroxat,c.q.Paroxetine af te kicken?
Ikzelf heb tot nu toe in 2mnd tijd 2psychoses,manie,zweetaanvallen,junkieachtig trillen,electrische schokjes in hoofd romp,en armen,pijn in gewrichten,slijmbeurs ontsteking,verdoofde tong en neuspunt,verdoofde schenen en voeten,kortom,een grote berg ellende!!!!!
Ik ben inmiddels al een keer of 7,8 afgekickt,met of zonder huisarts,langzaam,heel langzaam afbouwen,snel,the cold turkey-way,alles geprobeerd met het resultaat dat ik iedere keer weer teruggreep naar de Seroxat.
Tijdens deze laatste afkick heb ik gelezen,wat voor bocht Seroxat is,nu ben ik dus helemaal vastbesloten om die rotzooi nooit,maar dan ook nooit meer te gebruiken!!!!!
Die rotzakken van Seroxat hebben al die tijd geweten dat er een bepaalde groep gebruikers is,die er eigenlijk niet met goed fatsoen vanaf kunnen geraken,en hebben dit bewust verzwegen!
Tijdens het gebruik van Seroxat was ik altijd moe,ik kon wel 3keer per dag slapen,al mijn energie was weg,plus het gevoel dat ik in mijzelf opgesloten zat,deden mij alle keren opnieuw besluiten met het spul te stoppen.
Nu op dit moment ben ik vaak depressief,ik weet dat ik nog een lange weg te gaan heb,want ik heb het een keer een half jaar volgehouden,dit heeft me bloed,zweet en tranen gekost,maar toch ben ik toen..moegestreden weer aan de Seroxat begonnen,ik ben verslaafd!!!!!!
Deze keer neem ik...wat er ook gebeurt GEEN Seroxat meer!
Ik voel me zo bedonderd door dat bedrijf,verschrikkelijk gewoon!
Zijn er meer mensen hier zoals ik?reageer,want ik ben bezig op het forum van Tros-Radar om dit onderwerp onder de aandacht te brengen.
Groetjes,Emma

----------


## Sharon_1969

Hoi, jeetje wat herken ik een hoop in jouw zgn afkickverschijnselen zeg ! Ik gebruik al 2 jaar Seroxat, ben er best tevreden over v.w.b. het verminderen van klachten maar ik ben er nogal slordig mee omgegaan de laatste tijd. Ik nam in een week tijd zo'n 2 a 3 keer geen Seroxat in omdat ik me goed voelde en het eigenlijk gewoon vergat, beetje slordig misschien. Maar ik kreeg zo'n last van die 'electrische schokjes' zoals jij ze ook omschrijft dat ik dacht dat ik gek werd. Keihard gezoem in mijn oren; rare ongecontroleerde bewegingen van mijn oogleden waardoor het leek of ik de dingen die ik zag heen en weer gingen. Het is wat moeilijk te omschrijven maar nu ik eenmaal weet dat dit dus de afkickverschijnselen zijn en jouw verhaal heb gelezen weet ik bijna zeker dat ik ermee moet stoppen. Ik ben alleen als de dood dat mijn klachten die ik voor het gebruik van dit middel had, weer terugkeren, daar zit ik ook niet op te wachten. Misschien heeft iemand na het lezen van jou en mijn verhaal wel advies of tips ? 
Succes ermee !!

----------


## emma61

Hoi,Sharon,ik heb begrepen dat jij naar alle tevredenheid Seroxat gebruikt,als je er baat bij hebt moet je niet zo maar stoppen hoor!
Ik ben gestopt,omdat ik qua emoties in mezelf opgesloten zat,en al vanaf het begin af aan vermoeid was,ik sliep heel veel,en was altijd moe.
Als jij voor de rest geen klachten hebt kun je het gewoon blijven gebruiken,ik ben samen met ongetwijfeld meerdere mensen met mij....een uitzondering ,de meeste gebruikers van Seroxat hebben deze klachten niet.
groetjes,Emma

----------


## Lady

[quote=emma61]Wie heeft er ook enorm,maar dan ook enorm veel moeite,om van de Seroxat,c.q.Paroxetine af te kicken?
Ikzelf heb tot nu toe in 2mnd tijd 2psychoses,manie,zweetaanvallen,junkieachtig trillen,electrische schokjes in hoofd romp,en armen,pijn in gewrichten,slijmbeurs ontsteking,verdoofde tong en neuspunt,verdoofde schenen en voeten,kortom,een grote berg ellende!!!!!
Ik ben inmiddels al een keer of 7,8 afgekickt,met of zonder huisarts,langzaam,heel langzaam afbouwen,snel,the cold turkey-way,alles geprobeerd met het resultaat dat ik iedere keer weer teruggreep naar de Seroxat.
Tijdens deze laatste afkick heb ik gelezen,wat voor bocht Seroxat is,nu ben ik dus helemaal vastbesloten om die rotzooi nooit,maar dan ook nooit meer te gebruiken!!!!!
Die rotzakken van Seroxat hebben al die tijd geweten dat er een bepaalde groep gebruikers is,die er eigenlijk niet met goed fatsoen vanaf kunnen geraken,en hebben dit bewust verzwegen!
Tijdens het gebruik van Seroxat was ik altijd moe,ik kon wel 3keer per dag slapen,al mijn energie was weg,plus het gevoel dat ik in mijzelf opgesloten zat,deden mij alle keren opnieuw besluiten met het spul te stoppen.
Nu op dit moment ben ik vaak depressief,ik weet dat ik nog een lange weg te gaan heb,want ik heb het een keer een half jaar volgehouden,dit heeft me bloed,zweet en tranen gekost,maar toch ben ik toen..moegestreden weer aan de Seroxat begonnen,ik ben verslaafd!!!!!!
Deze keer neem ik...wat er ook gebeurt GEEN Seroxat meer!
Ik voel me zo bedonderd door dat bedrijf,verschrikkelijk gewoon!
Zijn er meer mensen hier zoals ik?reageer,want ik ben bezig op het forum van Tros-Radar om dit onderwerp onder de aandacht te brengen.
Groetjes,Emma[/Hoop dat het mijn dochter van 18 zonder al deze verschijselen gaat lukken er af te komen,weten jullie wat de beste manier is ?

----------


## Lady

Sorry,ben nieuw en niet handig op de pc,weet niet goed hoe dit werkt.
Mijn dochter van 18 wil ook binnenkort stoppen met de paroxetine,hoop dat het haar niet zoveel moeite gaat kosten!Wat is volgens jou de beste methode?

----------


## Shelly_1

Hallo Emma,

Wat erg dat je aan Seroxat verslaafd bent geraakt. Ikzelf gebruik geen Seroxat maar onder de groep Angst & Paniek van de site van http://groups.msn.com bevinden zich heel veel mensen die wel Seroxat gebruiken. Je kunt op die site met lotgenoten chatten en emailen. Ik denk dat de mensen op die site je heel wat steun kunnen bieden.

Sterkte!

Groetjes Shelly_1

----------


## Shelly_1

Hallo Emma,

Ik was vergeten om nog iets aan die site toe te voegen. De site waarop je je lotgenoten kunt tegenkomen is http://groups.msn.com/angstpaniek. Je kunt onder het onderwerp depressie bij documenten informatie vinden over antidepressiva en bij het onderwerp medicatie-uitleg alles over Seroxat. Nogmaals veel sterkte!

Groetjes Shelly_1 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jenneke

ik gebruik ook al 2 jaar seroxat en het laatste jaar een halve tabl. die halvering vd dosis heeft mij geen problemen opgeleverd. het gebruik ook niet terwijl ik wel bijwerkingen had met andere antidepressva. afbouwen en "uitkruimelen"zou ik willen aanraden. uitkruimelen is het uitsluipen met het medicijn door iedere ker een krreltje minder te gebruiken. al lijkt et wel om homeopathische hoeveelheden te gaan : langzaam werkt het best anders meer kans op terugval.

succes,
jenneke

----------


## j-w

hallo emma ik ken het probleem.
ik gebruik seroxat al 8 jaar en heb meerdere malen geprobeert te stoppen.
in begin ging het redelijk goed nadat ik gestopt was.
maar na langere duur werdt het steeds moeilijker.
vorig jaar was ik met netjes afbouwen gestopt en dacht gelukkig ik ben er vanaf.
plotseling smaandags op mijn werk werd ik niet goed begon te transpireren,
licht in mijn hoofd duizenlig ik dacht daar gaan we weer. 
snel naar huis gebracht en ben van de wereld geraakt.
mijn vrouw belde de arts deze wilde niet komen en zij dat ik weer seroxat moest innemen.
na dit gedaan te hebben knapte ik na een uurtje weer op.
kun je zien dat het wel verslavend is.
ik ben er ontzettend van gegroeid 30 kilo ben er ontzettend moe van ik kan de hele dag wel slapen verschrikkenlijk gewoon ben er ontzettend van gaan snurken en ben er een beetje asiosjaal door geworden.
ik blijf het maar gebruiken want een andere optie weet ik niet.
m.v.g j-w.

----------


## emma61

Hallo allemaal,het is mij ook niet gelukt deze keer....
Net voor de kerst was ik zo depressief dat ik aan mijn psychiater vroeg om medicijnen,Cypramil leek me wel wat,ik had daar een paar positieve berichten 
over gehoord.
Ik ben dat spul gaan gebtuiken en helemaal de weg kwijt geraakt,ik verkeerde in een waan,en niemand kon mij overtuigen van het tegendeel.
Dit heb ik 2 weken volgehouden,en heb ten einde raad op 3 januari weer om Paroxetine gevraagd,mijn man trok het inmiddels ook niet meer!
De Paroxetine maakte de boel nog een graadje erger,en op 8 januari heb ik een zelfmoord-poging gedaan,ik was bezig mijzelf te verdrinken in een sloot.
Iets in mij zei me:dit moet niet,ga naar huis!
Thuisgekomen hebben mijn man en mijn dochter mij in een warm bad gezet,maar ik voelde geen verschil meer tussen het koude water uit de sloot,en dat bad,zover was ik al weg.
Ik ben opgenomen in een kliniek en op klassieke antidepressiva(Nortrilen),kalmeringstabletten en slaaptabletten gezet.
Na een paar dagen werd ik wat rustiger,en na 11 dagen wou ik naar huis,en ik mocht van de psychiater.
Dat waanidee was na een paar weken eindelijk verdwenen,maar het heeft wel zijn sporen nagelaten...
Inmiddels ben ik van de slaaptabletten af,en sta nu op de helft van de kalmeringstabletten,de antidepressiva zal ik wel de rest van mijn leven moeten gebruiken.
Eventjes stoppen met de Paroxetine en je hele leven is naar de haaien!
Je kunt zelf wel invullen wat dit met mijn man,kinderen en familie heeft gedaan.......
Ik woon in een klein dorpje,dus iedereen weet ervan.......
Mijn man is bijna 5 maanden thuisgeweest om voor mij en de kinderen te zorgen....
Mijn man is samen met mij gaan wandelen,boodschappen gaan doen,korton:hij heeft er voor gezorgd dat ik de straat weer opdurfde.
Tot nu toe heb ik gelukkig veel steun gehad van de mensen,er zij er ook die mij niet meer groeten,dan niet,ik heb hun niet nodig.
Het is nu bijna 3 maanden geleden,en ik heb er nog elke dag moeite mee.
Emma

----------


## Lady

Jee Emma wat verschrikkelijk allemaal.
Maar fijn te horen dat je nu het ergste wel gehad hebt.
Gewoon moed houden meid,en de mensen willen toch kletsen,is het niet over jou,dan wel weer over een ander.
Geniet weer lekker van je gezinnetje,dat is belangrijk.
Succes!

----------


## miepie1974

Ik ben zelf al vanaf mijn 24 ( ben nu 31 jaar) aan de Anti Dep.Ik durf er niet meer vanaf, heb vreselijke last gehad van dwangneurose zelfhaat en zelfmoordneigingen en paniek en angstaanvallen.
Stel dat ik zou moeten stoppen...komt dit dan allemaal terug ???

Mi

----------


## Lady

Nou Miepie ik zou dan denk ik maar niet stoppen.
Als het nu goed gaat kan je het volgens mij ook gewoon blijven gebruiken hoor.
Succes.

----------


## miepie

Nee ik denk dat ik dat maar niet doe..
Als ik de verhalen lees van diversen mensen begrijp ik er uit dat het BIJNA altijd lijdt tot zelfmoord enzz..

xx

----------


## emma61

Hoi,voor iedereen die wil stoppen met antidepressiva.
Er zijn gelukkig heel veel mensen die probleemloos kunnen stoppen met antidepressiva.
Wat mij is overkomen is iets wat of niet vaak voorkomt...of expres niet onderkend wordt in de psychiatrie,ik heb mijn twijfels wat dat betreft,er gaat zo veel geld om in die medicijnenhandel.
Ik heb tegen verschillende psychiaters gezegd dat wat mij is overkomen te wijten is aan het stoppen met Seroxat,daar werd gewoon overheen gepraat.
Maar als je dan leest dat in Amerika,Canada en Engeland geprocedeerd wordt tegen Seroxat,en fikse schade vergoedingen uit worden betaald.......!!!!!!!!
En als je zoiets dan tegen je psychiater zegt,en die beweert nergens iets van te weten....!!!
Als ik het met mijn suffe kop kan vinden op het internet,moet dat voor de "experts"op het gebied van medicijnen ook te vinden zijn lijkt mij!
Maar zoals ik al eerder zei:er zijn maar zat mensen die stoppen met antidepressiva en geen last hebben,die groep is gelukkig groter dan het selekte groepje waartoe ik schijn te behoren....!
Dus voor de mensen die willen stoppen :Stick Out Tongue: robeer het gerust,in overleg met je arts of psychiater,ga niet zelf lopen experimenteren.
groetjes,Emma

----------


## Linda46

Paroxetine is klerezooi. Als ik ooit weer iets zou moeten slikken, dit middel nooit weer!! Ik spreek uit ervaring. Ik probeer nu voor de derde keer van die troep af te komen. Ik heb het totaal 6 jaar geslikt. Wat er niet wordt bij vermeld zijn de afkickverschijnselen. Zoek maar eens in google op PAXIL, andere naam voor paroxetine, zo heet het middel in Amerika. Er lopen rechtszaken en er zullen meer bijkomen. 

Harde reactie, ja klopt, maar terecht. Ik begon het middel te slikken op advies van de huisarts. En ik moet zeggen, het hielp. Eigenlijk loop je een beetje als een zombie rond, alles vlakt af, je gevoel, maar ook je seksleven kan zo afvlakken, dat daaar ook weinig lol in is te beleven en ook belangrij, je kunt behoorlijk in gewicht toenemen, niet zoals de artsen zo mooi omschrijven' dit komt omdat je je beter voelt' bullshit! Ik at voor paroxetine juist meer, omdat het een reactie was op het depressief zijn. Ik ben tijdens het slikken 15 kilo aangekomen en nee, niet aangevreten. Lees je dit in de bijsluiter? Nee! Want dat zou kunnen betekenen dat veel het middel niet gaan slikken. Er zijn zoveel klachten over Paroxetine, ik wou dat ik het vantevoren had geweten, dan had ik het niet geslikt en gezocht naar een andere oplossing.

Mijn huisarts is gelukkig zover, dat ook zij inziet dat je behoorlijk kunt aankomen tijdens het slikken van paroxetine en ook belangrijk, het afvallen gaat erg moeilijk. Je bent rustiger met Paroxetine, maar je stofwisseling is ook in rust. Let op, ik zeg dat dit niet het geval is bij alle mensen die het middel slikken, maar dat het een groot probleem is bij veel gebruikers.

Nu ben ik voor derde gestopt. Je leest ook steeds meer bijwerkingen, sinds kort ook vergrote kans op beroertes. 

Ik heb langzaam afgebouwd. Mijn dagelijkse dosis was 20mg, daarna twee maanden 10 mg per dag en toen twee maanden 5 mg. En nu ben ik sinds een week gestopt. Ik heb op dit moment last van schokjes in mijn hoofd. Geluid komt veel duidelijker naar binnen, maar zo dat het lijkt alsof ik 'overgevoelig' voor geluid en herrie ben geworden Het is net of er al die jaren een waas om mijn hersenpan heeft gezeten. Nu lijkt het net of mijn hersenen overspannen zijn, met alles wat ze nu weer opvangen. Ik ben meerdere keren per dag flink duizelig, ook moet ik mijn hoofd niet te vlug bewegen.Dus ik dacht, wat krijgen we nu!! Ik dacht dat ik iets engs mankeerde, zeker door al die schokjes in mijn hoofd. Het kwam niet in mij op, dat het afkickverschijnselen waren. Tot ik een artikel las over Paroxetine en een site bezocht waar mensen het afkicken van paroxetine beschreven. Was heel herkenbaar, ik ben dus niet gek geworden...|
Ik ben nu 7 dagen zonder paroxetine, nog steeds schokjes en overgevoelig voor geluid. Maar ik zet door.

Waarom ik dit schrijf? Niet om mensen van de anti-depressiva te houden, maar om te waarschuwen, zoek met je dokter een ander middel uit.

Menig huisarts zal nog steeds beweren dat je zomaar kunt stoppen met Seroxat/Paroxetine. Maar dat zijn artsen die niet verder kijken dan hun neus lang is, en misschien nog wel een extraatje krijgen van de fabrikant.


Ik wens iedereen heel sterkte met afkicken.

----------


## Lady

Jee Linda,wat een verhaal zeg.
Zolangzamerhand ben ik er ook al van overtuigd dat het troep is.
Lees het overal.
Mijn dochter van 18 is het gaan gebruiken na een moeilijke periode,verlies van dierbare vrienden,en nog wat andere dingen gelijk,werd iets te veel.
Daarom kreeg ze ook paroxetine,dat ze nu al 2 jaar gebruikt.
Maar omdat het nu wel goed gaat,en ze toch regelmatig over hoofdpijn klaagt,dacht ik,misschien wordt het eens tijd om af te bouwen,maar de huisarts wil dat ze nog even doorslikt.
De angst slaat me om het hart als ik al die bijwerkingen lees ,die bij het stoppen optreden,je bent bijna geneigd het stoppen dan maar uit te stellen.
Wens jou in elk geval heel veel succes,en laat je het nog even weten als je er helemaal vanaf bent?
Succes!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moi

Ik schrik hier erg van!! Ik slik al zes jaar Seroxat. Heb één keer geprobeerd te stoppen, maar voelde me toen zo slecht,dat ik heel snel maar weer begon met slikken. Volgens mijn psychiater kon ik heel goed snel afbouwen en stoppen, nou als ik deze berichten lees ..... Ik heb ook steeds meer het gevoel dat ik kunstmatig opgewekt gehouden word en niet goed bij mijn eigen gevoel kom. Dus ik ga proberen te stoppen, heel erg langzaam dus. en grijp alle hulp aan, die ik kan krijgen!

----------


## Linda46

Hallo Moi,

Als je wilt afbouwen doe het langzaam, je kunt zelfs vloeibare paroxetine gebruiken om af te bouwen, 1 mg. per dag.

Ik wil er nog wel even bij zeggen, dat ik meteen de volgende dag na het stoppen van Paroxetine, begonnen ben met het nemen van 3x daags Perika (st Jans Kruid). Het is nu wetenschappelijk aangetoond, dat st Jans kruid werkzaam is bij een depressie, met weinig bijverschijnselen. Het is het proberen waard. Je mag st Jans Kruid *niet* samen gebruiken met Paroxetine. Ik ben nu 20 dagen zonder Paroxetine/Seroxat en de schokjes worden minder, wel ben ik nog steeds duizelig en misselijk. 

Wat betreft je emoties, dat klopt. Ook ik heb zes jaar bijna niets gevoeld, een zombie dus. Hou er rekening mee dat je gevoelens terug komen en dat het soms verwarrend/heftig kan zijn. Je moet eigenlijk weer leren om met deze gevoelens om te gaan. Desnoods zoek je steun bij een psycholoog. Eet regelmatig en wandel elke dag stevig een half uurtje. Zorg ervoor dat je voldoende slaap krijgt, zo kun je alles beter incasseren. Ik slik iedere avond melatonine voor het inslapen en het werkt prima! 

Ik wens je veel sterkte bij het stoppen en je kunt me altijd mailen.

Groetjes,
LINDA

----------


## Gast angelique

hoi allemaal,

Het is mij gelukt!!!!
Niet zonder slag of stoot maar ik ben ervan af.
Inderdaad zware afkickverschijnselen en ik kon alles en iedereen wel wat aandoen.
Om over de lichamelijke klachten maar te zwijgen!Tintelingen, schokken duizelig enz
maar ik ben er weer.
Mijn "verdoofde" toestand is weg.
Het leven heeft weer de scherpe randjes en ik reageer daar weer op.
Slapen doe ik veel en veel minder want ik was bijna aan het doorleggen van mijn bed!
Dus allemaal, laat de moed niet zakken, sla je er door heen en knip anders met een nagelknippertje gewoon steeds een klein beetje van de pil af.
Niet per hele en halve minderen want je maakt het jezelf dan veel te zwaar!
ik heb dat wel gedaan maar dat kwam doordat ik alles te "wazig" zag.
Let wel op of je klachten waarvoor je in de eerste instantie begonnen bent niet terugkomen.
raadpleeg ten alle tijde je huisarts want het kan zo zwaar worden dat het daardoor weer juist mis kan gaan.
Maar geloof me; niets in het leven komt zonder slag of stoot en als het mij is gelukt kan jij het ook!
succes! hartelijke groeten angelique

----------


## Lady

Allereerst hartelijk gefeliciteerd,dat het je gelukt is.
Heerlijk zo'n positief verhaal.
Hoe lang ben je er nu vanaf,en welke sterkte gebruikte je van de seroxat?
Heb je het in samenwerking met de huisarts gedaan?

Ik hoop dat het mijn dochter ook gaat lukken als ze er aan toe is.

----------


## angelique

Hallo,
Ik denk dat ik bijna 8 jaar lang twee tabletten per dag heb geslikt.
het laatste jaar zat ik op eentje.
Ik ben tijdens mijn afkicken 1 keer in zo een diep gat gevallen dat ik de huisarts moest raadplegen.
Mijn manier van afkicken was te drastisch en ik moest min of meer opnieuw beginnen. zelf heb ik er toen een streep onder gezet en ben even doorgegaan met mijn zware dal.
Moet eerlijk bekennen dat het ook nu nog wel zwaar is.
Het lijkt wel of ik een lange tijd in het donker gezeten heb en dan ineens het zonlicht in stap, je ogen kunnen het dan niet aan.
Al de prikkels die ik nu krijg zijn heel heftig.
Ik huil als er iets zieligs gebeurd maar boosheid voert op het moment de boven toon.
Eerder las ik dat door het slikken je een verdoofd gevoel krijgt.
Dat is zo en zonder paroxetine is het even erg moeilijk om alles in het juiste perspektief te voelen.
Moeilijk voor mij zelf en moeilijk voor de mensen om mij heen.
Maar......voor beiden geldt er zit weer leven in me, pit!.
Dus ook deze stap zal ik moeten nemen.
Als je dit middel nodig hebt is het werkelijk een wondermiddel maar er mee stoppen is dramatisch.
Het lijkt wel of je weer moet beginnen met lopen!!!!
dus heel veel succes en laat de verhalen van een ander je er nooit van weerhouden om te doen wat je zelf het beste acht.
Voor iedereen ligt de grens van beleven anders.
Ik persoonlijik vind het jammer dat ik het niet jaren eerder gedaan heb, het zal mijn tijd niet geweest zijn.
veel succes, hartelijke groeten, angelique
ps en voor vragen mag altijd!

----------


## anonymous

Ik heb enkele maanden seroxat genomen en ik ben er nu al een tijdje vanaf. Het enige probleem is dat ik me slecht voel, misselijk, prikkelbaar, zombie achtig, slapeloosheid, transpiratie, paniekaanvallen... Wil nooit geen seroxat meer nemen! Maar hoe lang duren deze ontwenningsverschijnselen nog?? Wie heeft ervaring in het volhouden??

----------


## emma61

waarvoor ben je de Seroxat gaan gebruiken?
En hoelang ben je ervanaf?

----------


## anonymous

ik ben het gaan gebruiken omdat ik in een put viel na de breuk met mijn vriend. Ik ben er nu een goeie maand volledig vanaf, daarvoor nam ik om de 2 dagen eentje. Maar voel me nu zo rot, alsof ik nu pas alles begin te verwerken wat ik toen verdrongen heb!!

----------


## emma61

Ja,dan zijn het inderdaad ontwenningsverschijnselen,dat kan best nog een tijdje duren.
Mochten die angstaanvallen te erg worden,dan kan je aan je huisarts xanax-retard vragen,dat kalmeert,je mag het niet langer gebruiken dan 6weken.
Eigenlijk zou iedereen die stopt met antidepressiva eventjes op de kalmerings tabletten moeten tijdens de afkick.
groetjes,emma

----------


## Lady

Ben je niet langzaam gestopt?
Steeds een lagere dosis?

----------


## anonymous

ja ik ben langzaam gestopt maar had geen begeleiding, ik heb op eigen initiatief eerst elke dag een halfje genomen en dan om de 2 dagen een halfje gedurende 2 maanden en nu sinds een maand niets meer..
Maar zoals ik al zei, ik voel me maar rot!  :Mad:  het is alsof ik nu pas weer gevoelens krijg, nu pas begin ik die breuk te verwerken terwijl mijn ex er natuurlijk al lang overheen is. We zijn uit elkaar gegaan in oktober. Het is alsof ik 8 maanden niet echt geleefd heb!

----------


## anonymous

maar nu doe ik soms echt raar in de ogen van andere mensen. Ik word zonder reden helemaal rood, en voel me niet op mijn gemak bij min of meer vreemde mensen, dit is een echte hinder op mijn werk! ook ben ik soms misselijk en geraak ik niet uit mijn woorden.. En voel me heel onzeker

----------


## Lady

Pfff,dat lijkt me erg moeilijk voor je.
Denk toch dat je nu vol moet houden,maar je bent misschien toch nog te snel gestopt.
Kan je dan niet beter even naar je huisarts gaan,en vragen wat je het best kan doen?
Wens je veel succes met verwerken,en las het niet alleen lukt probeer dan hulp erbij te zoeken.
Sterkte!

----------


## anonymous

bedankt voor de steun! ja tis erg moeilijk, ik heb een complete persoonsverandering ondergaan! Ik was altijd zo vol energie en constant aan het lachen. Maar ik geraak er wel door!!!

----------


## Lady

Tuurlijk joh,dat komt vast wel weer.
Waarom niet,je hebt vast een moeilijke periode doorgemaakt,maar daar wordt je ook weer sterker van,en heb je ook vast weer wat van geleerd.
Succes

----------


## angelique

hallo,

Sommige dingen herken ik er heel erg goed in.
Ik ben ook heel erg prikkelbaar.
Ik vertel mijn man net nog dat ik eigenlijk veel moeite moet doen om aardig te blijven.
Het liefste loop ik de hele dag als een donderbui rond.
Ik voel me verder niet negatief of zwaar depressief alleen vind ik het moeilijk om alle gevoelens in de juiste contex te plaatsen.
Zelf denk ik dat het tijd nodig heeft om ijn draai te vinden en weer verder te kunnen.
Tja vervelend voor de mensen om mij heen maar het is niet anders.
met de tijd zal dit wel overgaan.
Haha dat hoop ik athans anders eindig ik eenzaam!!!!!
dus hoofd hoog en schouders recht en vecht!!!!
mvg angelique

----------


## emma61

Dat onzeker zijn in gezelschap herken ik wel,jij voelt je raar en denkt dat andere mensen zien dat je niet in je normale doen bent,wat ook weer onzekerheid met zich meebrengt.
Wat betreft gevoelens:,die zijn in feite onderdrukt geweest en komen nu onverdund in volle hevigheid terug,dat verwacht je in eerste instantie niet.
Het is een normale reactie van je lichaam,je onderdrukt gevoelens met medicijnen,antidepressiva genezen niet,het zijn hulpmiddelen.
Als je klachten blijven aanhouden kun je beter naar het g.g.z. gaan,daar zitten specialisten op het gebied van medicijnen,een gewone huisarts heeft helaas niet zo veel verstand van psychische klachten.
Het is rot,maar het hoort er helaas allemaal bij meid,als je dit van te voren had geweten was je waarschijnlijk niet met die zooi begonnen.
Dat heb ik tegen op huisartsen,ze schrijven je iets voor,waarvan ze geen notie hebben hoe het uit zal pakken.
groetjes,emma

----------


## dijkie

Ik wil graag aan gast angelique vragen hoe het nu met haar gaat? Ben momenteel nu bijna 14 dagen zonder seroxat en voel mee alleen maar rotter worden . Dus laat me aub iets weten

----------


## Lady

Heb je wel langzaam geminderd?
Nooit in een keer stoppen he.....
Succes!

----------


## angelique

> Ik wil graag aan gast angelique vragen hoe het nu met haar gaat? Ben momenteel nu bijna 14 dagen zonder seroxat en voel mee alleen maar rotter worden . Dus laat me aub iets weten


Hallo, hier een berichtje van angelique.
Mag ik je vragen hoe lang je geslikt hebt en hoeveel? en bovenal hoe je geminderd hebt?
wat zijn je klachten precies?
groeten angelelique

----------


## rebecca

hallo allemaal ik slik ook al 8 jaar paroxetine en ik slik er nu nog maar 1 per dag maar ik hou nog wel regelmatig mijn paniekaanvallen zoals nu heb ik een paar dagen steken tussen en onder mijn bors en ik raak er helemaal van in paniek maar ik wil niet meer paroxetine gaan slikken want xzelf kom ik er niet vanf ik heb het wel geprobeert maar het lukt echt niet ik hoop dat ik er wel ooit vanaf kom en ik wil degene die er wel vanaf zijn gekomen feliciteren ik vindt dat heel erg knap

----------


## angelique

Hoi rebecca,

misschien is het gewoon nog niet het juiste moment voor je om te stoppen.
Je moet even goed kijken waarom je bent gaan slikken en of daar in de loop der jaren verandering in is gekomen.
Ik ben zelf ook begonnen met slikken omdat ik heel erg veel angsten had en paniekaanvallen.
Van de week werd ik voor het eerst wakker met een paniekaanval maar ik had het dan ook heel erg druk.
De volgende dag moest ik het onder ogen zien en ging alles goed.
Dus meid ga goed bij jezelf ten rade waar je angsten vandaan komen en of je ze in de ogen durft te zien.
Hou daarbij voor ogen dat je altijd veel en veel sterker bent dan je van jezelf verwacht!!!!.
alles is overkomelijk alleen heeft de een daar meer tijd voor nodig dan der ander.
Ik was gewoon ook niet zo vlot maar op een bepaald moment was het ineens zover.
dat herken je maar je moet niets forceren.
zoalng je klachten houd eerst daaraan werken en meid een hele of een kwart erbij maakt dan ook even niets uit.
nu door dat je paniekaanvallen blijft houden doet het medicijn zijn werk even niet goed en bouw jij nog meer angst op voor je paniekaanvallen.
voor je het weet ben je dan terug bij af.
dus wees niet op de verkeerde manier koppig en probeer eerst rust in je hoofd en lijf te krijgen.

heel veel succes en je kan altijd mailen als het even niet gaat.
onthou hoe sterk je bent en dat op dit moment je hoofd en lijf even niet samen werken.

hartelijke groeten,
angelique

----------


## Lady

Vanmorgen is mijn dochter naar de huisarts geweest,ze wil nu ook heel langzamerhand na een paar jaar van de paroxetine af.
Volgens de arts kan ze nu gewoon om de dag een tablet van 20 mg slikken,maar dit lijkt me te drastisch......
Iemand tips?

----------


## rebecca

halloallemaal ik slik nu al acht jaar paroxetine 20 mg per dag maar kan ik gewoon zwanger raken 

groetjes rebecca

----------


## emma61

Lady.je dochter kan beter met een kwart per maand minderen.
Om de andere dag heeft geen zin en geeft last,i.v.b.m. de halfwaarde tijd.
Rebecca,je kunt zwanger raken,maar doe het in overleg met je huisarts of psychiater.
Misschien kan je medicatie iets omlaag.
groetjes,Emma

----------


## reentje

Hallo allemaal,

Graag wil ik ook even mijn verhaal kwijt.
Ben zelf ook een (EX)verslaafde aan de grootste troep die er bestaat !!!
11 jaar geleden ben ik begonnen met seroxat omdat ik in een heel diep gat zat.1 tablet 20 mg per dag.
Na een aantal jaren (ging inmiddels prima met me)werd het paroxetine.
Ben toen zelf naar een half tabletje gegaan en dat ging allemaal goed.

Heb toen een aantal pogingen gedaan om ermee te stoppen,maar na een paar
dagen werd ik vreselijk raar in mn hoofd, duizeligheid en schokken, dus maar weer die troep slikken.
Heb het met de huisarts over gehad en dat ik er vanaf wou....nee was niet verslavend zei hij (UL), kon er gewoon mee door gaan.
Nu sinds 11 juni ben ik definitief gestopt heb echt genoeg van die zooi,
Dat is nu dus 10 weken geleden....en ik voel me echt klote!!!
Ben 49 dus dacht eerst , ach zullen ook wel een hoop overgangsklachten bij zitten,maar verleden week was ik zo beroert, niet slapen,zweten, raar in mn benen en voeten,licht en duizelig in mn hoofd, misselijk,vermoeidheid,6 kilo afgevallen ,en echt de hele dag en nacht maar warmte aanvallen en zweten(word er echt gestoord van)en zou de hele dag wel op mn bed willen liggen.
Naar andere huisarts geweest,heeft me doorgestuurd om bloed te laten prikken, dat alles eens goed werd nagekeken.
Afgelopen donderdag de uitslag...alles was (gelukkig) goed, alleen een bepaalde waarde in mn lever was verhoogd.....kwam dus door medicijn gebruik!!!
De overige klachten kwamen puur door het stoppen met paroxetine...dus echt allemaal afkick verschijnselen .
Ik kon kiezen, of doorzetten met stoppen of weer beginnen en heel langzaam afbouwen met de kans dat deze ellende dus weer begint van voor af aan .
IK kies voor het eerste ....IK STOP !!!
Het zal nog een hele lange weg zijn , maar ik zet door , hoe moeilijk het ook zal zijn en nog worden ,maar ik ga ervoor, ik wil er vanaf!!!!!!

----------


## Lady

Volgens onze huisarts zit er een strip in de pillen waardoor het niet helpt een halve te slikken of een kwart,als je hem breekt is de werkzaamheid weg zegt hij.
Mijn dochter moet echt om de dag eentje nemen.
Ik heb al bedacht dat ze toch maatr de ene dag een hele en de andere dag een halve moet nemen.
Volgens de arts reageert iedereen anders op het stoppen.
Ik heb dat nog nooit gehoord van die strip,jullie?

Reentje ik hoop dat het je lukt,beter nog,het gaat je lukken!
Succes!

----------


## reentje

Lady bedankt voor je medeleven....heb ik echt wel ff nodig!!
Wat betreft de halve dosering...volgens mijn huisarts kan dat gewoon. en die strip heb ik nog nooit van gehoord.

groetjes reentje

----------


## Lady

Tjonge,volgens mij weten de huisartsen echt niet wat ze voorschrijven.....
Ik hoop echt Reentje dat je er zonder al te veel moeite er vanaf kan blijven.
Scheelt je bent niet de enigste,gewoon volhouden hoor.
Toen ik dat hoorde van die strip moest ik gelijk denken aan al die mensen die er niet af kunnen komen,en dacht ik:dat komt misschien doordat de tabletten niet meer werken als je gaat halveren of delen in kleinere stukjes.
Weet nu helamaal niet meer wat het beste is.
Heb al gedacht de fabrikant eens te benaderen,dan is het zeker of er wel of niet een strip in zit.
Aan de andere kant waarom zouden ze deelbare tabletten maken,meet zo'n deelstreep in het medden,als ze niet doormidden mogen?

----------


## emma61

Ik zat al te janken,bedankt echte vrienden van me met een hoofdletter.
Yours forever Emma

----------


## reentje

Lady, ik heb jaren een halve pil geslikt.....en nu al die afkick verschijnselen...
dus die halve pil werkt wel degelijk.

----------


## Lady

Oke,doen we het zo,de ene dag een hele de andere dag een halve.
En Emma,kop op meid!
Hier zitten we allemaal in hetzelfde schuitje.....
Jullie voor jezelf,ik voor mijn dochter.

----------


## Taz

Hai,

Ik be net lid geworden en moet even iets van me afschrijven. Ik heb nog maar een paar berichtjes gelezen.

ik heb ongeveer een half jaar paroxetine geslikt. Ik zat op 2 tabletten. dit was mij voorgeschreven door het Riagg, omdat ik dwanggedachten zou hebben, i.p.v. Add. Het hielp wel tegen innerlijke onrust, maar niet tegen het hoofddoel. Na de dood van mijn twee katten kon ik niets voelen, ik kon alleen niet meer stilzitten. Ik ben toen naar 1 tablet gegaan. En op een gegeven kwam het verdriet toch los. 
Ik had echter ook een nare bijwerking, ik kwam flink aan. Dit notabene twerwijl het Riagg me had verzekerd, dat dit niet zou gebeuren. Oke, het staat in de bijsluiter, maar volgens het Riagg kwam dit hoogst zelden voor en zeker niet bij iemand, die van Clomipramine ook niet aankwam. Ik begon steeds meer te merken, dat mijn hele spijsverteringskanaal (inclusief mijn maag) negatief beinvloed werd door de paroxetine. Ook vochtafvoer via blaas en nieren liep veel trager. Aangezien afvalstoffen dan te lang in je lichaam blijven, ging ik ongeveer een anderhalve week geleden naar een half tablet. Opeens werd ik het zat en ben een paar dagen geleden botweg gestopt.
Thans heb ik last van oorsuizingen en word hier behoorlijk moe van. Ik vind het ook erg irritant. Ik heb net de huisarts gebeld en de assistente heeft beloofd, dat ik morgen terug gebeld word.
Ik heb nog niet de negatieve effecten meegemaakt, zoals chagrijnig, boos, depressief, zoals ik 2 maanden meemaakte na de clomipramine (iets wat volgens de huisarts maar 3 weken zou duren).
Mijn vraag is:
- Kan iemand iets (homeopatisch of natuurgeneeskundigs) aanraden, wat ik eventueel kan gebruiken om deze periode te overbruggen?
- ben ik de enige, die het gevoel heeft dat hetzij de meidsche wetenschap dom is hetzij ons botweg voorliegt?

Met vriendelijke groeten, Taz

----------


## Marian

Hallo Allemaal,
Ik wil ook even iets kwijt,
Ben ook sinds een paar maanden aan de paroxetine.
In het begin zat ik op een halve, daarna na een hele gegaan, van die halve vernam ik niks, van die hele wel kreeg erg nare bijwerkingen, maar na een tijdje ging het wel beter met mij. Totdat ik op en gegeven moment weer d8 dat ik er weer nix van vernam.
Zit nu op anderhalve tablet per dag.
Nog steeds vind ik dat ik er niet veel van verneem, ben nog steeds angstig, paniekerig, en dat soort dingen. maar wel ben ik volgens mijn moeder veel drukker als normaal.
Was vorige week op de morgen mijn tableten vergeten in te nemen.
De volgende morgen werd ik wakker ik lag te zweten in bed, was zo vreselijk angstig, en mijn hele lichaam tintelde. Ik dacht dat ik gek werd ofzo.
Ik denk ook zo raar, het ene moment voel ik me beter als het andere maar de gedachte dat ik gek word spookt de laatste tijd vaak door mijn hoofd.
Ik rook ook veel meer dan anders...
Ik ben in ieder geval nog steeds niet van de klachten af... ik weet ook wel dat medicatie de klachten ook niet weg neemt maar het is een goeie stap in de richting.
Dinsdag 30 Augustus moet ik naar de pschygiater. 
Ik ga mn hart dar gewoon Storten en hooren wat hij er van zegt.
ik ben er wel zenuwachtig voor hoor!
Ik had oordat ik die medicijnen nam nooit geen last van Paniek en ANgst aan vallen met de mensen die dagelijks om me heen waren.
Maar ik ga tegen woordig met niemand meer weg omdat ik bang ben voor een aanval!
Mijn wereldje word steeds kleiner. En ik maak me zorgen elk moment van de dag... Denk niet aan zelfmoord want ik wil hier hoe dan ook zelf uitkomen!
Ik wil weer zin krijgen in het leven.!

Ik hoop dat iemand zich in mijn verhaal herkent. 
en mij tips kan geven of met mij wil praten om samen ervaring uit te wisselen!

Groetjes Marian

----------


## Taz

Goedemiddag,

Ik heb vrijdag de huisarts gesproken en heb nu een afbouwschema van haar gekregen. Ze was wel geschokt, toen ze hoorde hoe luchthartig het Riagg had gedaan over de paroxetine. Helaas zit ik hierdoor nog een paar weken eraan, maar ik ben vastbesloten van de paroxetine af te komen. Ik wil ook iedereen aanraden om, als het niet bevalt, te stoppen met dit middel. Ik ben in het weekend naar de drogist geweest. Zij heeft mij nervival tabletten meegegeven van VSM om de bijwerkingen bij het stoppen tegen te gaan. Ik ben nu behoorlijk rustig en ontspannen en ben hier erg tevreden over. Vorige week voelde ik me echt afschuwelijk, neurotisch, moe, misselijk, kruising oorsuizing/duizeling de hele dag door. Om over de dromen maar te zwijgen. Voor het naar bed gaan pak ik een tabletje Melatonine ( ook natuurgeneeskundig). Ook heeft de drogist gezegd na acht uur 's avonds nog weining te drinken, zeker geen koffie of gewone thee, kruidenthee mag wel. En overdag moet ik veel water drinken.

Marian, alsjeblieft, stop met die paroxetine, zelfs al is je psychiater het er niet mee eens. Dat drukke heb ik ook gehad, ik kon niet stilzitten. en dit begon voornamelijk na de dood van 2 van mijn katten. Ze stierven 1,5 maand na elkaar en ik ben erg gek op mijn katten. Ik kon emotioneel niets voelen, maar kon ook niet rustig meer zitten. Daarnaast klachten met mijn maag/darmstelsel etc. en sommige add-klachten werden er ook door versterkt. Wij zijn niet de eningen met slechte ervaringen, dus het ligt niet aan ons.
Afbouwen, meid. Een vriendin raadde me aan om elke week de hoeveelheid te verminderen, een week een-vierde, een week een-zesde en zo de stukjes tablet steeds kleiner maken. De huisarts gaf me een andere methode: 2 weken een-vierde tablet per dag, de derde de 7e dag geen tablet meer innemen, de 4e week de 6e en 7e dag geen tablet meer innemen, de 5e week dag 5, 6 en 7 geen tablet meer. En neem daarnaast 3x daags na het eten 1 tabletje nervival.
Veel succes en sterkte, Taz

----------


## Pieter29

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik wil ook even iets kwijt over het middel, omdat jullie er misschien iets aan hebben. 5 jaar terug ben ik het middel gaan gebruiken, omdat ik in een behoorlijke depressie zat. Ik heb een half jaar niet kunnen werken. Het middel en therapie hebben me er door heen gesleept en was er al best snel weer bovenop. De jaren erna had ik nog weleens terugvallen en slikte nooit meer dan een halve pil. Schokjes, etc alles herken ik, maar heb me er nooit erg druk om gemaakt. Wat ik de huisartsen kwalijk neem is dat ze de bijverschijnselen, etc niet duidelijk genoeg erbij vertellen. Ik werd bijvoorbeeld kort na mijn depressie behoorlijk overmoedig door de paroxetine en bracht me prive nog weleens in de problemen. Ik ben sinds 1/2 jaar van de paroxetine af. Ik geef toe het is niet makkelijk om er van af te komen, maar ik denk waar een wil is, is een weg. Wat me enorm helpt is sporten. Ik hardloop 2x keer in de week en zorg voor ontspanning, waardoor je hersens zelf stoffen aanmaken, waardoor je je beter voelt en meer weerstand hebt tegen negatieve ervaringen. Het is niet normaal zoveel mensen die tegenwoordig aan de paroxetine zijn. Ik heb het gevoel dat het komt door de drukke maatschappij van tegenwoordig. Iedereen moet maar presteren en die mooie auto en huis,etc hebben. Daarnaast eten we ongezonder en sporten minder, waardoor die chemische huishouding in onze hersentjes nou niet echt beter van wordt en we minder goed tegen tegenslagen kunnen en sneller angstig en depressief worden. 3 jaar terug probeerde ik ook te stoppen in een korte periode, maar dat lukte niet. Nu had ik het uitgestreken over een hele lange periode en dat gaat goed. Ik geloof niet in een afbouwschema. Je moet op je gevoel afgaan. Eerst terug naar een halve en dan proberen met een kwart. Toen ik mezelf goed voelde bij een kwart na een paar maanden, vergat ik soms zelfs het in te nemen en nu slik ik niks meer. Ik voel me nog steeds af en toe wel down, maar aan de andere kant kan ik me nu ook vrolijker voelen, omdat de paroxetine mijn gevoelens niet meer afzwakt. Ik hoop dat jullie iets aan mijn verhaal hebben en wens de stoppers veel sterkte...je kunt het. Wat mezelf ook veel heeft geholpen is jezelf trots te voelen als je elke keer weer iets afbouwt..en leren te genieten van de kleine dingen in het leven..het leven hoeft niet somber en angstig te zijn..natuurlijk zijn er negatieve dingen, maar aan de andere kant mogen we blij zijn dat we in een land als Nederland wonen, waar we elke dag water uit de kraan krijgen en kunnen eten..in veel landen hebben ze dat niet eens en hebben ze nog nooit van paroxetine gehoord..dank jullie wel voor de aandacht.

----------


## Lady

Fijn eens iemand te horen bij wie het redelijk goed gelukt is te stoppen.
En wat betreft dat we blij moeten zijn in een land als Nederland te leven met genoeg eten en drinken,daar heb je gelijk aan.
Maar vertel dat maar eens aan een somber en depressief iemand.....
Heel knap dat je voor jezelf een manier hebt gevonden om er af te komen.
Gelukkig dat de sport je er doorheensleept,maar ook weer het verhaal,niet iedereen is echt sportief en kan daar de moed voor opbrengen.
Zie mijn dochter niet hardlopen,bijv.
Het afbouwen gaat hiet tot nu toe goed,de ene dag een hele,de andere dag een halve.
Zit nu te denken,dit een poos vol te houden,en dan de volgende stap te nemen,maar hoeveel dan te minderen,iemand suggesties?

----------


## Pieter29

natuurlijk houdt niet iedereen van sporten, maar gewoon wat meer lichamelijke beweging doet al wonderen denk ik..over het minderen..denk ik dat je dochter het beste een hele poos op een halve pil kan blijven..als haar dat lukt ben je al een goede stap in de richting...en dan heel langzaam naar een kwart..het verschil tussen een kwart en een halve kon ik bij mezelf erg goed merken, maar na een paar maand had ik voldoende aan een kwart...van een kwart naar niks viel mij mee..en op een gegevens voelde ik me goed zonder..en heb de overige pillen weggegooid en het gaat me nu nog steeds goed af..misschien heb je wat aan mijn advies..succes

----------


## Lady

.
Bedankt voor je verhaal,en ik ben blij te horen dat het met jou goed gaat.
Wat merkte je trouwens van een halve naar een kwart?
Gelukkig dat van een kwart naar niks mee viel.
Lijkt me ook nit schema ewerst een hel tijd vol te houden,en dan weer iets te minderen.
Maar zit me af te vragen,welke ze dan zal minderen,iets van de hele af,of van die halve iets af te doen?
Nu is het de ene dag een hele ,de andere dag een halve.....

----------


## Marian

Hallo, 
Ik had hier laatst ook een bericht geplaatst,
Maar na het zien van de Pshygoloog waar ik voor het eerst heen moest,voel ik me super.
Hij heeft me verteld dat ik nu 2 pillen moet nemen, en ik voel me er heel goed bij. Ik heb weer zin om dingen te doen, uitmezelf zonder door mijn moeder aan gespoort te worden.
Is er ook iemand die ook baat heeft bij de paroxetine?
Ik zie er wel tegen op om ooit te stoppen, want ik weet wel ongeveer welke symptonen ik zal krijgen. Maar ja dat is nog ver weg.
Groetjes Marian

----------


## Robje48

Ik kreeg het middel kort geleden voorgeschreven. Na doorlezen vd bijsluiter wilde ik dit ECHT niet. Ben nu op een andere manier bezig en dat bevalt prima.

----------


## Taz

Momenteel ben ik 3 maanden van de paroxetine af. Ik heb het toen op advies van de huisarts zorgvuldig afgebouwd en kreeg nog de nodige nare bijverschijnselen. Ik had gedacht, dat dit na 3 maanden wel over zou zijn, maar dus niet. Momenteel ben ik hypernerveus en kan bitter weinig verdragen. Het gaat slecht met me, maar ik weiger opnieuw aan de paroxetine te beginnen. De eerste maand leek het leuk, maar op een gegeven moment overtroffen de nadelen de voordelen. Ik ben er nu echter flink slechter aan toe dan voordat ik deze rotzooi ging gebruiken. Kan iemand me veertellen, hoe lang dit nog gaat duren? En of er misschien een goed homeopatisch middel bestaat, wat me nu zou kunnen helpen. Die chemische troep vertrouw ik niet meer. 
Wie o wie kan me wat meer geven dan het woord sterkte? Sporten is niets voor mij.

----------


## Lady

Wat vreselijk,mijn dochter is er nu ook al een tijd af het gaat redelijk.
Maar om je een tip te geven ik ehb wel eens Sint Jans kruid gehoord vraag het ees bij de drogist.
En dan sterkte.....

----------


## lottealma

Hoi , ik heb vanmiddag afspraak met letselschade advokaat en vroeg me af of hier iemand is die hier ervaring mee heeft. Ik zelf doe nu voor de derde keer een poging om te stoppen. Paroxetine was niet gevaarlijk en niet verslavend zei de arts in 2001  :Mad:  
Alvast bedankt

----------


## weltr

Hallo Allemaal,
Ben nu gestopt met seroxat, na 6 jaar te hebben geslikt.
Ik kan mij helemaal vinden in de afkickverschijnselen van de mensen.
Ik slik vanaf donderdag 26042007 geen seroxat meer en een ding is zeker ik begin er ook niet meer aan. ik wens ieder ander succes.

Groeten,
Rini

----------


## bindyn

ik ben nieuw op dit forum,en na al jullie verhalen gelezen te hebben wilde ik mijn ervaring met paroxetine graag met julie delen. ik gebruik het al 17 jaar, twee pogingen om er vanaf te komen zijn niet gelukt, de laatste keer heb ik er 4 maanden over gedaan. maar het was een doffe ellende. ik werd angstiger dan ik ooit was geweest,kon om alles huilen, werd agressief, en ga zo maar door. ik ben 8 maanden zonder pillen geweest, maar toch weer op dokters advies gaan slikken. ik vond het zo erg dat ik toch weer moest beginnen, ik dacht dat ik er eindelijk vanaf zou komen, maar het kon echt niet anders. ik slik 1 tablet per dag en wil toch ooit wel weer afbouwen, is er iemand van een hele per dag naar een halve gegaan en dan een kwart?.en met hoelange tussenposen? ik denk dat ik er de laatste keer te kort over gedaan met afbouwen( 4 maanden ). ik wil iedereen heel veel sterkte wensen die deze pillen slikken of nu aan het afbouwen is, want het is niet niks, depressie, angsten, fobieen enz,het verandert je leven voorgoed (vind ik ).

----------


## rebecca

hoi bindyn

ik slik al vanaf mijn 15 de seroxat ik ben nu 28 ik heb wel afgebouwd van 2 pillen per dag naar 1 pil per dag en dat ging prima toen het zo goed ging wou ik afbouwen naar een half piulletje per dag en dat 1 maand volgehouden maar dat ging helemaal niet kreeg meer angsten en ben ondertussen weer op 1 pil per dag en dat gaat beter dus echt afkomen zonder hulp gaat gewoon niet ik loop nu sinds kort bij een angstcentrum en hoop met behulp van hun weer een leven te krijgen ook zonder de seroxat 

als je vragen of iets heb kan je me altijd mailen 

groetjes rebecca

----------


## Taz

Ik heb vroeger ooit eens clomipramine geslikt. Na het afbouwen had ik wel wat naweeën, maar bij lange na niet, wat ik vorig jaar heb gehad, toen ik stopte met de paroxetine. Terwijl ik het ook langzaam afgebouwd had. Na 3 maanden zat ik in een regelrechte depressie. Aangezien ik het vertikte weer aan de paroxetine te beginnen, heb ik aan mijn huisarts weer clomipramine gevraagd. Dat slik ik nu tot eind september en ga het dan afbouwen. Clomipramine is ook bedoeld voor tijdelijk gebruik. Misschien is dit ook een methode voor anderen om van de paroxetine af te komen. Van de clomipramine ben iik destijds ook niet aangekomen, van de paroxetine wel.

Groetjes, Taz

----------


## richarddutz

Ik herken echt heel veel van wat ik lees hierboven. Ik ben na 4,5 jaar nu sinds een maand gestopt. Ik voel me niet goed, emotioneel een wrak. Ik voel niks meer. Soms ineens heel emotioneel en soms ineens heel boos, tot het aggressieve af. Maar verder totaal geen gevoel, geen levenslust, nergens zin in. Wil graag weten hoelang dit nog duurt en wat ik kan doen om me beter te voelen.

----------


## gotthelife

Hallo, mensen.

Ik heb alles hierboven gelezen en wil graag ook even mijn verhaal met jullie delen over seroxat.

IK heb 11 jaar seroxat geslikt 40mg perdag.

Ben in 3 maanden van 40mg naar 5mg gegaan, sinds 2 dagen slik ik niks meer.
Geloof me, het is nog nooit zo slecht gegaan.
Mijn afkickverschijnselen zijn dezelfde als die ik had bij het afbouwen van 40mg naar 5 mg, alleen dan veel erger.
Ik trek hem bijna niet, maar ik ga door, want haat dat spult.

Afkickverschijnselen:

-ben of super agressief of juist emotioneel.
-heb een soort gevoelsmatige bal in mijn keel, kan het niet anders beschrijven.
-ben overgevoelig voor licht.
-alles irriteerd me.
-kan niet slapen (het irriteerd me)
-bij elke stap waarbij mijn hielen de grond raken krijg ik een elektrische schok in mijn hoofd.
-Ik heb het warm en zweet.
-mijn vingertoppen tintellen.
-mijn benen voelen slap aan.
-er zit een soort tik in mijn hoofd.

Maakt niet uit hoelang het duurt, ben er helemaal klaar mee met die stinkpillen.

----------


## boomtje

hallo ik ben nieuw hier
na het lezen van alle verhalen wil ik ook mij verhaal kwijt
ik gebruik paroxetine al sinds me 17 ben nu 28
das all een dikke 11 jaar
ik wil binnenkort stoppen met all die pillen
gelukkig heb ik deze site gevonden
behalve paroxetine gebruik ik ook lorazemap en temazepam
ben all een half jaar gestopt met temazepam
en probeer nu met lorazepam te stoppen (3 dagen nog maar)
zelf ben heb ik op eigenhoud geprobeerd te stoppen met paroxetine een paar jaar geleden
het resultaat was dat ik ontslagen was 
ik kwam op werk aan in de winter en voor mij voelde dat het hartje zomer was en het was niet te zien was op staande ontslagen ik zweet als een gek wat echt niet normaal was
heef iemand hier ervaring met stoppen van lorazepam ?

----------


## gotthelife

ik ben er vandaag helemaal vanaf.
Heb geen afkickverchijnselen meer.
Afkicken van de seroxat is paar maanden hel, maar je krijgt er alles voor terug.
Ik voel eindelijk weer wat.
Als ik het kan, kan iedereen het.
Succes voor iedereen die er mee wilt stoppen

----------


## xentagz

hi guys,

Mijn naam is dennis, en ik gebruik nu zo'n 4 jaar 1 pil seroxat.
Ik gebruikte het om mijn angsstoornissen tegen te gaan.
Op sommige momenten begon ik opeens te zweten en het gevoel van realiteit kwijt te raken (mischien snapt iemand wat ik bedoel).

Ik wil nu eigenlijk van 1 pil naar een halve pil, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee, of is de overstap te groot?.

Alvast bedankt.

Dennis

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Dennis,
afbouwen is altijd toch een ingewikkeld iets....omdat je lichaam gewoon is al die tijd al die bepaalde dosis stof binnen te krijgen...

Mij is aangeraden geweest door mijn huisarts om van 1 hele per dag over te gaan op 3weken tot een maand om en om te nemen;de ene dag 1,de andere dag een halve...
daarna 3weken tot een maand een halve per dag,
dan verder gaan zoals hier boven;om de dag een halve en zo verder gaan...
om de 2 dagen een halve,dan om de 3 dagen en dan ben je er ver vanaf!!

Maar ik geef je toch de tip om gewoon even je huisarts te bellen voor een afbouwplan...die mens heeft jou gevolgd en kan je de beste raad geven;meestal gewoon via de telefoon...en wat is nu één telefoontje?

Veel sterkte en succes!!!

groetjes Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Ps;afbouwen met anti-depressiva:

hou er rekening mee dat 't afbouwen meestal tot een JAAR kan duren...om er gezond van af te geraken zonder 'afkickverschijnselen'

grtz Agnes

----------


## richarddutz

Hoi Dennis,

ik heb diverse keren geprobeerd te stoppen. Afgelopen april/mei ben ik naar een halve pil gegaan, dat lukte toen vrij aardig, zonder al te veel ellende. Ik was er gewoon aan toe. In juli ben ik helemaal gestopt, dat heeft me heel veel ellende opgeleverd, maar ik heb volgehouden. Ik ben nog steeds niet helemaal afkickverschijnsel vrij nu, maar het gaat redelijk. Ik ben heel blij dat ik er vanaf ben! Laat es horen hoe het gaat

----------


## vonneke67

Nou nou nou....ik weet even niet wat ik hier nu van moet gaan denken.Ik ben gisteren begonnen met paroxetine en de bedoeling is om hooguit 4 tot 8 weken te doen.Maar als ik hier al die nare dingen lees betwijfel ik wat ik er mee aan moet.Omdat ik nu in een dip zit heb ik dit spul gekregen van de H A en zij zei dat het geen kwaad kan als je het maar zo kort gebruikt.
Ik heb 6 weken vit B12 gebruikt maar toch verloren want ik voelde me in 1 keer weg zakken terwijl het vorig jaar zo goed aansloeg.Weet iemand wat het effect is als je het maar zo kort gebruikt want eig. wil ik helemaal niets slikken.

Lieve Groetties aan Iedereen van Yvonne.

----------


## corry

hallo vonneke, wat raar dat jij de proxetine maar 4 tot 8 weken gaat gebruiken. Volgens mij begint het effect pas na ongeveer 6 weken.Zelf slik ik al jaaaaaaaaaren paroxetine en ben erg tevreden, ik denk er niet aan om te stoppen en ik heb me er nog nooit een junk door gevoeld. Ik snap je ha echt niet,kijk zelf maar eens op google onder paroxetine,trouwens in de bijsluiter zal ook wel staan dat paroxetine geen kortdurend medicijn is, vr.gr.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben het eigenlijk wel met Corry eens...
paroxetine(ik heb seroxat gebruikt)moet toch minimaal 6 maanden genomen worden om effect te geven???
En idd,de werking ondervindt je pas na 3 tot 6 weken...vind het héél vreemd allemaal...weet je zéker dat je dit wil nemen??
Zijn er geen alternatieven ipv die paroxetine???

Groetjes en sterkte Agnes

----------


## lottealma

Niet doen hoor!!! Je komt er nooit meer vanaf!
Groetjes Lotte

----------


## vonneke67

Volgens de HA werkt dat binnen 2 weken en ja ,ik zou dat voor 4 tot 8 weken gebruiken.
Maar ik ben na 3 dagen gestopt omdat ik al die narigheid er over las en er ziek van was . opeens zag ik zelfs niet strak meer.
Nu kon t nog maar ik ben zelfs na die 2\5 tablet in totaal de hele middag duizelig geweest .Ik was er misselijk van en kreeg meteen diarree.Dus ik ben op t natuurlijke vlak verder gegaan en hoop dat daar vooruitgang in komt want zo erg depressief ben ik nou ook weer niet dat ik zulk zwaar spul nodig heb.

Vonneke

----------


## vonneke67

Heb ik gedaan hoor Lotte . Bedankt.

----------


## Felice

Hoi Vonneke,
Ik zou je ook beslist hebben aangeraden(lees hier nu pas) om als je het niet echt nodig hebt, er niet aan te beginnen. Dán is het middel erger dan de kwaal. En ik zou aan de huisarts vertellen wat je nu weet inmiddels, misschien is ze wel niet goed op de hoogte ervan, dat dit middels echt pas na enkele weken aanslaat en je eerst echt door de beginperiode heen moet zien te komen.
Vit. B kan wel helpen tegen erge vermoeidheid en het werkt ook op het centrale zenuwstelsel, in die zin kan het effect hebben op je geestestoestand. Maar het is geen antidepressivum. Kan wel helpen bij tijdelijke labiliteit bv.

----------


## Ekeiram

> Hoi , ik heb vanmiddag afspraak met letselschade advokaat en vroeg me af of hier iemand is die hier ervaring mee heeft. Ik zelf doe nu voor de derde keer een poging om te stoppen. Paroxetine was niet gevaarlijk en niet verslavend zei de arts in 2001  
> Alvast bedankt


Was benieuwd hoe het was gegaan met die letselschade advocaat? Is er nog iets uit naar voren gekomen?

----------


## bea48

hallo Allemaal.

Ik gebruik nu al bijna twee jaar paroxitine , en moet zeggen voel me er prima bij .
Dit is nu inmiddels ook al de derde keer dat ik het slik en ik ben dus ook niet van plan om tegaan stoppen ,bij de andere 2x heb ik volgens mij nooit geen last gehad van het af bouwen ,Maar na een half jaar gestopt te zijn kwamen bij mij de paniek aanvallen en zweet buien enz dubbel zo hard weer .
Wat ik eigenlijk wil zeggen hier mee is , kan het ook zijn dat je gewoon in je lichaam een stofje mist ???Wat door paroxitine aangevuld word ?En daar door je weer rot gaat voelen??

Gr Beja

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Allemaal, 

Ook ik heb Paroxetine gebruikt, gelukkig niet voor lange tijd. Al na 1 dag had ik last van veel bijwerkingen. 
Met de Paroxetine was ik veel meer down, zeer vermoeid, misselijk, buikkrampen, niet meer kunnen slapen, diaree, geen eetlust meer, moeite met slikken (eten), concentratie verlies (wat al onder nul lag), veel angstig, braken, huilbuien, geen zin in sociale activiteiten en koorts... Kortom was het gebruik voor mij een ware ramp. 
Ben dan ook snel (na 1,5 week, was zelf al naar 4 pillen gestopt) naar de huisarts gegaan... blijkt dat ik allergisch ben voor Paroxetine. 
Om deze reden ben ik ook abuis (zonder afbouwen) gestopt met Paroxetine. Voor mij is het nu eerst uitzieken. 
Heb nu Efexor XR 37,5 gekregen en mag overleggen met me psychologe over gebruik van andere AD in combinatie met Efexor XR 37,5.

Knuffel,
petra

----------


## Felice

Vragen seroxat: 
Weet ook iemand of je hoge bloeddruk kunt krijgen van seroxat?
(heb ik nl. al een hele tijd, maar ik weet niet of dat hiervan is of van stress)

En weet iemand of je alcohol mag gebruiken in combinatie met seroxat? Ik drink heel graag wijn, en vraag me af of mijn hersenfuncties (vnl. geheugen, inprentingsvermogen, reproduceren, onthouden) achteruit zijn gegaan door seroxat, of door de combinatie met seroxat en alcohol. 
Voor mij best dringende vragen, want de huisarts weet lijkt het niets over seroxat!

Ja Peetje, ik wist niet dat je allergisch kon reageren op seroxat/paroxetine, dat moet jou nu ook nog overkomen! Rot hoor!! Nogmaals heel veel sterkte gewenst en ik hoop dat je een volgend goed middel zult krijgen!
Knuf, Felice

----------


## Petra717

Als het goed is er een gele sticker op het doosje (vlakbij het etiket) geplakt. Op het etiket staat ongeveer het volgende: _Dit geneesmiddel kan de rijvaardigheid beïnvloeden. Pas op met alcohol!_
Daarnaast staat het vaak ook nog op het etiket zelf en altijd in de bijsluiter. Alcohol versterkt vaak de reactie van de medicatie. 
Alcohol zal ik zeker weten afraden!

knuffel,
petra

----------


## Petra717

Ik heb nog even wat voor je opgezocht, Felice. 

Hoop dat je er iets wijzer van wordt. 

_Geneesmiddelen

Bij sommige medicijnen vindt u op het etiket of in de bijsluiter een waarschuwing voor het gebruik in combinatie met alcohol. Hoe beïnvloeden alcohol en medicijnen elkaars werking? 

Medicijnen kunnen de afbraak van alcohol vertragen. Hierdoor blijft een giftig afbraakproduct van alcohol langer in het lichaam. Dit kan onaangename effecten geven, zoals een warm en rood gezicht, misselijkheid, hoofdpijn, daling van de bloeddruk, duizeligheid en hartkloppingen. 
Alcohol kan de afbraak van sommige medicijnen vertragen, waardoor deze langer in het lichaam blijven. Dat kan hetzelfde effect hebben als een overdosering van dat medicijn. 
Alcohol kan de werking en bijwerking van sommige medicijnen versterken.
Waarschuwingsstickers

De apotheek waarschuwt u op verschillende manieren voor het gebruik van alcohol in combinatie met medicijnen:

Een gele sticker op de verpakking met de tekst Dit geneesmiddel kan uw reactievermogen verminderen`. Als u alcohol gebruikt in combinatie met zo`n middel zal uw reactievermogen nog slechter worden. Het is daarom voor uw veiligheid en die van anderen niet verstandig alcohol te drinken als u zo`n medicijn gebruikt. 
Een etiket met de tekst Gebruik geen alcohol bij dit middel.` Als u bij deze medicijnen alcohol drinkt, kunt u last krijgen van onaangename effecten, zoals een warm en rood gezicht, misselijkheid, hoofdpijn, daling van de bloeddruk en hartkloppingen. 
Een etiket met de tekst Pas op met alcohol`. Als u bij deze medicijnen alcohol drinkt, zullen bepaalde effecten van het medicijn versterkt worden. Gebruikt u bijvoorbeeld een middel waar u suf van wordt, zoals een kalmeringsmiddel, dan zult u door alcohol te drinken extra suf worden. Als u aan het verkeer wilt deelnemen of andere activiteiten wilt ondernemen waarbij u goed moet opletten, is de combinatie van zo`n medicijn met alcohol dus af te raden. 
Een etiket met de tekst Pas op met alcohol in verband met maagklachten`. Bepaalde medicijnen hebben als bijwerking dat zij het maagslijmvlies irriteren. Alcohol versterkt deze bijwerking, waardoor u eerder last krijgt van uw maag.
Welke geneesmiddelen?

Hieronder vindt u een overzicht van de belangrijkste medicijnen waarop alcohol effect heeft. U kunt ook op deze site uw eigen medicijn opzoeken. Ga naar het hoofdmenu, geneesmiddelen`, en zoek uw eigen medicijn op. Bij elk medicijn staat aangegeven of het drinken van alcohol problemen geeft. 


Pijnstillers

Veel pijnstillers hebben als bijwerking dat ze het maagslijmvlies irriteren, waardoor u maagklachten kunt krijgen: onder meer acetylsalicylzuur, ibuprofen, diclofenac en naproxen. In combinatie met alcohol zult u eerder last krijgen van uw maag.
Een bijwerking van bepaalde pijnstillers, zoals actelysalicylzuur, ibuprofen, diclofenac en naproxen, is dat zij het bloed dunner maken, waardoor het langzamer stolt als u een wond heeft. Als u naast deze middelen alcohol gebruikt, zullen wonden nog langer bloeden. Alcohol verwijdt namelijk de bloedvaten.
Opiatenpijnstillers die afgeleid zijn van morfine verdoven net als alcohol de hersenen. Alcohol versterkt bepaalde bijwerkingen van deze middelen, zoals sufheid, slechte coördinatie en een verminderde ademhaling.

Middelen tegen allergie

De oudere middelen tegen allergie hebben als bijwerkingen: slaperigheid, een slechter coördinatie- en concentratievermogen. Alcohol versterkt deze effecten bij: dexchloorfeniramine (Polaramine), difenhydramine (Dramamine) en mebhydroline. Op de bijwerkingen van de nieuwe middelen tegen allergie: loratadine (Claritine, Allerfre), terfenadine (Triludan), cetirizine (Zyrtec, Reactine, Revalintabs) en fexofenadine (Telfast), heeft alcohol geen invloed. 

Middelen tegen epilepsie

Af en toe een glas alcohol heeft geen invloed op het aantal epilepsieaanvallen. Wel kunnen bij carbamazepine (Tegretol, Carbymal), fenytoïne (Diphantoïne) en fenobarbital de volgende bijwerkingen sterker worden als gevolg van alcohol: slaperigheid, verslechtering van het coördinatie- en concentratievermogen. Als u hiermee rekening houdt is het geen probleem om af en toe een glas alcohol te drinken. 

Bloedsuikerverlagende middelen

Alcohol heeft geen invloed op de werking van insuline en andere bloedsuikerverlagende middelen. Wel moeten diabetespatiënten oppassen met alcohol, omdat het een `hypo` kan veroorzaken. Probeer het drinken van alcohol daarom eerst met mate uit. U kunt dan zelf inschatten of u er veel last van krijgt. Als algemene richtlijn geldt voor mannen maximaal drie glazen per dag en vrouwen maximaal twee glazen. Het is beter de alcohol op een gevulde maag te drinken, omdat anders het effect op het bloedglucosegehalte te sterk is. 

Antidepressiva

Alcohol kan de versuffende werking van antidepressiva versterken. U moet hiermee rekening houden als u deelneemt aan het verkeer of andere werkzaamheden verricht waarbij oplettendheid nodig is. Als u het antidepressivum een tijdje gebruikt zult u zich minder suf gaan voelen, omdat u went aan het middel. Uw reactievermogen is dan echter nog steeds minder goed en zal verder verslechteren door het gebruik van alcohol. 

Antipsychotica

Door alcohol kunnen de volgende bijwerkingen sterker worden: slaperigheid, verslechtering van het coördinatie- en concentratievermogen. U moet hiermee rekening houden als u deelneemt aan het verkeer of andere werkzaamheden verricht waarbij oplettendheid nodig is. 

Slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen

Door alcohol kunnen de volgende bijwerkingen sterker worden: slaperigheid, verslechtering van het coördinatie- en concentratievermogen. U moet hiermee rekening houden als u deelneemt aan het verkeer of andere werkzaamheden verricht waarbij oplettendheid nodig is. 

Antibiotica

Bij bijna alle antibiotica is het drinken van alcohol geen probleem. Alleen metronidazol (Flagyl) veroorzaakt in combinatie met alcohol een aantal bijwerkingen. Dit middel wordt voorgeschreven bij bepaalde geslachtsziekten en vaginale infecties. U kunt last krijgen van een verminderde eetlust, misselijkheid, hoofdpijn en soms een rood gezicht. Mogelijk geldt dit ook voor ketoconazol (Nizoral). 

Ontwenningsmiddelen bij alcoholverslaving

Disulfiram (Antabus, Refusal) wordt toegepast bij mensen die van hun alcoholverslaving af willen komen. Als iemand alcohol drinkt terwijl hij dit middel gebruikt, treden meteen de volgende klachten op: daling van de bloeddruk, hartkloppingen, hoofdpijn, een rood en warm gezicht, misselijkheid en zweten. Vaak wordt de persoon ook angstig en gespannen. Acamprostaat (Campral) wordt ook gebruikt als ontwenningsmiddel bij alcoholverslaafden. Het vermindert alleen het verlangen naar alcohol._ 


Knuffel, 
petra

(Bron : www.apotheek.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Die gele stickers kennen ze niet hoor hier in Belgie...in ieder geval nog nooit gezien hier rond Gent!
Is echter wél een goed idee..zouden ze beter ook doen hier!!

Thanks voor de nuttige info hierboven Petra!!  :Wink: 

Knuff XXX

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Felice, 

Net heb ik nog even zitten speuren voor je over een hoge bloeddruk als bijwerking op Seroxat. 
Een te _hoge bloeddruk_ staat niet vermeld als mogelijke bijwerking bij Seroxat. Wel kon ik vinden dat een te _lage bloeddruk_ juist wel een bijwerking kan zijn. 

Daarnaast wil je er nog even op wijzen dat Seroxat je concentratie/alertheid vermindert. Als je dan iets tegenkomt met de auto ben je dan NIET verzekerd!

Het je nog wat aan het andere gehad? 

Eerlijk gezegd vind ik dit de taak van de huisarts om dit te weten en aan jou te vermelden!! Ik zou hem eens vragen waarom hij jou Seroxat heeft voor geschreven? Hij lijkt immers niets van Seroxat af te weten? Seroxat is een "algemeen middel" wat al snel wordt voorgeschreven zonder echt te kijken welke het juiste zou zijn, als men echt zou kijken naar de klachten. 
Dus Felice kom voor jezelf op en vraag uitleg bij je huisarts! 

Succes! 
petra




> Vragen seroxat: 
> Weet ook iemand of je hoge bloeddruk kunt krijgen van seroxat?
> (heb ik nl. al een hele tijd, maar ik weet niet of dat hiervan is of van stress)
> 
> En weet iemand of je alcohol mag gebruiken in combinatie met seroxat? Ik drink heel graag wijn, en vraag me af of mijn hersenfuncties (vnl. geheugen, inprentingsvermogen, reproduceren, onthouden) achteruit zijn gegaan door seroxat, of door de combinatie met seroxat en alcohol. 
> Voor mij best dringende vragen, want de huisarts weet lijkt het niets over seroxat!
> 
> Ja Peetje, ik wist niet dat je allergisch kon reageren op seroxat/paroxetine, dat moet jou nu ook nog overkomen! Rot hoor!! Nogmaals heel veel sterkte gewenst en ik hoop dat je een volgend goed middel zult krijgen!
> Knuf, Felice

----------


## Felice

Lieve Peetje,

dank je wel voor je info wat hier nu staat!
Je hebt gelijk: de huisarts zou er alles van af moeten weten, maar deze huisarts heeft het niet voorgeschreven, maar de vorige, voordat we verhuisden hier naar toe. en deze heeft er bij het intakegesprek ook niet naar gevraagd noch er op ingegaan en toen ik later ervoor bij hem kwam, zei hij alleen maar: o, je bent al een jaar aan het slikken? dan nu meteen stoppen!
Zonder te vragen, overleggen, enz. 
Dus hij heeft er geen verstand van. Hij had met me moeten praten: waarom slik je het, sta je er achter, waarom zou je evt. willen stoppen, wat wil je, kan ik je daarbij helpen, zlef of een therapie voorschrijven of samen zoeken, dat sorot dingen...
maar toen ging het dus juist ook helemaal niet goed met me, en ik zat huilend en in paniek daar over iets anders. die emotionele reactie stond in geen verhouding met waar ik voor kwam eigenlijk, dus dat had voor hem ook een teken moeten zijn om me terug te vragen om te praten over mezelf, wat nog nooit gebeurd is...vaak kun je zoiets beter als het spontaan gebeurt, door een aanleiding, tenminste, ik wel).
Dus, toen heb ik het juist weer hervat ( ik was zel faan het minderen gegaan, zonder succes) en hij heeft er vervolgens ook nooit meer naar geïnformeerd...
Nu is het niet 1 jaar, maar 6 jaar verder, en niemand daar informeert een keer... en ik heb zelfs moeite om naar de huisarts te gaan nu, ook voor iets anders, omdat ik dan de schijn maar mee ophoudt dat het ''goed gaat''.
Ik heb het gevoel en idee dat ik aan een verwachtingspatroon moet voldoen, overal, dat het goed met mij gaat. Ook een beeld wat ik zelf graag naar buiten toe uitstraal....maar nu heb ik deze weken juist ook weer zoveel geld uitgegeven aan kleding en boeken...ik iwl het niet wéten...! Allemaal compensatie...en vanmorgen ook nog een parkeerbon gekregen van 50 euro...te laat terug...en te goed van vertrouwen, enkele minuten te laat. Alsof ze staan te wachten om een bon uit te schrijven! Balen!
Ik zou best in een goede therapie willen geloof ik om over deze dingen eens te praten, maar dat is allemaal erg duur ook, en er is zoveel kaf onder het kroen, en ook daar weet de arts geen goede verwijzing voor te geven, dat heb ik al eerder mee gemaakt voor mijn gezinsleden...!

Ik ben vanmorgen juist wel bij een vrouw geweest ( 50 km verderop, dus ook duur aan benzine) en die vraagt 50 euro per uur...ik moest 75 euro betalen. Of zij iets kan betekenen voor mij? (ik heb haar zelf gevonden trouwens, op internet, in de alternatieve richting.) Ik weet het nog niet, afwachten. Zij heeft enkele chakra's behandeld. 
Maar de spaarpot loopt aardig leeg zo...en dan hoop ik dat mijn man niet begint te mopperen hierover....
Ik heb wel heel open gepraat, maar ja, dat is niet het probleem voor mij, dat kan ik wel. En behalve het geld klikte het ook wel. Maar als zoiets niet vergoed wordt, dan is er wel een praktisch probleem...


de hoge bloeddruk...tja, die zou dus niet komen van de seroxat...en mijn hersenfuncties ook niet...? 
ik heb een mailtje gestuurd aan die site waar jij dit op gevonden hebt (dank!) en ik ben benieuwd naar hun antwoord!

ps. Mijn man heeft bubbles geblokkeerd op de computer, ik kan het nu nergens meer vinden...!!!! goed bedoeld hoor ( ik was er veel te veel mee bezig en heb erge pijn aan mijn ogen vooral links gekregen er door) maar ik mis het zo...! Ik was/ben er echt aan verslaafd en heb nu afkickverschijnselen!!!

Knuffel van Felice!

----------


## Agnes574

In verband met AD's moet je zelf altijd om hulp en raad vragen hoor!!!
Als jij uit jezelf niets zegt denken ze dat je er goed mee bent...
Zelf stappen ondernemen Felice als je hier meer over wilt weten of opgevolgd wilt worden...trust me;I've been there many times!!!!

Xx

----------


## danielle74daan

hallo....
ik las je bericht en t is al 2 jaar geleden nu voor je...!!!
ik ben er nu pas 4 weken vanaf en ik wil ook nooit geen medicijnen meer!!
maar t valt verdomd zwaar moet ik zeggen 
weet af en toe niet hoe ik de dag door moet komen!!!
de afkickverschijnselen zijn bijna weg maar heb t gevoel dat ik weer de zelfde klachten terug kryg als waar ik ze voor ben gaan slikken 
(angst en paniek aanvallen)
kan je me vertellen hoe t nu met je is en wat je in die 2 jaar gedaan hebt ben je weer aaan de med. gegaan of een bepaalde therapie gedaan???
hoop in iedergeval dat t nu goed met je gaat !!!
danielle :Confused: 






> Ik heb enkele maanden seroxat genomen en ik ben er nu al een tijdje vanaf. Het enige probleem is dat ik me slecht voel, misselijk, prikkelbaar, zombie achtig, slapeloosheid, transpiratie, paniekaanvallen... Wil nooit geen seroxat meer nemen! Maar hoe lang duren deze ontwenningsverschijnselen nog?? Wie heeft ervaring in het volhouden??

----------


## refluS

Ik vind Paroxetine een geweldig middel, geen erge bijverschijnselen en ik ga zelfs van 20mg naar 40mg omdat het goed aanslaat na 4 weken.
Natuurlijk zullen negatieve verhalen sneller op internet worden geplaatst dan gaan mensen sneller op zoek naar vergelijkende verhalen.

----------


## jdj

precies... ik heb er geen bal verstand van,van al die ad middelen,,(ben pas begonnen met paraxotine ) maar wat jij zegt over die negatieve verhalen klopt helemaal....ju gaat t opzoeken die negatieve verhalen met gevolg moet ik ze wel gaan slikken blah blah blah terwijl zo n ad ju leven wel wat makkelijker kan maken...

----------


## anne-sophie

Ik slik nu een jaar paroxetine tegen angst en paniekaanvallen. Heb helpt wel iets, maar ben helaas nog steeds erg gestressed en paniekerig. Voel me vaak beverig en zweverig. Ook heb ik vaak last van een benauwd gevoel, en hartkloppingen. Probeer voor de buitenwereld de schijn op te houden dat alles goed gaat, maar van binnen ben ik echt aan het knokken. Had meer van de paroxetine verwacht. Ben emotioneel ook niet afgevlakt zoals ik van andere gebruikers lees. Moet ik dan misschien een andere anti-depressiva proberen?

----------


## Taz

Anne-sophie,

Er zijn twee middelen, die ik je kan aanraden. De eerste is clomi-pramine (mijn huisarts noemt het anafranil) en de andere is efexor. Ik heb zelf clomi-pramine en dat geeft een goed resultaat. Een vriendin van me gebruikt sinds kort efexor en zij is daar erg over te spreken. Ik heb zelf niet al te beste ervaringen met paroxetine en raad je aan zo vlug mogelijk over te stappen.
Veel succes meid.

----------


## anne-sophie

Taz,

Kan je zo overstappen van paroxetine naar clomipramine, of moet je eerst afbouwen? Ik zal natuurlijk wel met de arts overleggen, maar probeer eerst informatie te vinden. Wat waren jouw negatieve ervaringen met paroxetine?

Bedankt voor je reactie

----------


## Taz

Anne-Sophie,

Geen emoties meer hebben, chaotisch, geen zin om iets te doen. En wat ik deeed, ging chaotisch. Ruimde ik de boekenkast op, dan was het daarna nog steeds een zooitje. Ook kon ik heel slecht naar de wc en voelde mijn hele spijsverteringsstelsel geblokkeerd. In 8 maanden tijd kwam ik 13 kilo aan, wat er niet meer af ging. 
Ik denk wel, dat je zo over kunt stappen, maar overleg inderdaad eerst met je arts.
http://www.artsenapotheker.nl/geneesmiddel/anafranil -> op deze webpage staat de bijsluiter van clomi pramine.

----------


## vrijheidhier

hoi allemaal 
ik gebruik ook al 4 jaar paroxetine,
nu inmiddels 30 mg nou ehm
geloof me maar ik voel me beroerder dan toen ik ooit met deze troep begon zeg 
pfff alles wat je maar kan bedenken heb ik last van zeggen ze ach ja komt door je stress enzo
en paniekaanvallen moet je mee leren leven ja jaaaaa geloof je t 
ik dacht nou ik kom wel van mn paniekaanvallen af enzo 
maar nu heb ik ze nog en alle andere nare klachten zoals naar gevoel in gezicht, wattig gevoel in hoofd, bonkende oren 
veel hoofdpijn, onrust, irritatie, prikkelbaar, idd alles afgezwakt, extreem zweten zeggen ze dat dat door overgewicht kom nou ben inmiddels 40 kilo aangekomen door dit product
wel extreem veel maar heb geen remmingen meer ik lijk ook idd een zombie als ik opstaat kan mn ogen niet openhouden en wankel heen en weer overdag veel last van duizelingen en onrust en bij inspanning voel ik me naar en raar gevoel in mijn lichaam, de laatste tijd zelfs last van stroomstoten bij bijna alles wat ik aanraak. 

is dit product wel gezond joh? ben zo angstig dat t straks de verkeerde kant opgaat met me en ergens in een instelling beland zit nu ook bij t riag en psych maar ik ga van de wal in de sloot nou voorheen voelde ik me beter maar sinds t gebruik van dit middel geloof nooit dat t gezond is 
ik voel me eerder dood dan levend 
zo'n rotgevoel is het omdat ik moet doorgaan maar soms blijf ik liever op bed of lekkr binnen ik ben dus ook doodmoe maar heb veel inslaapproblemen en s'nachts kan ik dus ook niet rustig slapen 
ik ben nooit uitgerust en heb weinig energie 
nou lekker hoor pfff

----------


## mieke42

Hallo Vrijheidhier!

Als je al 4 jaar deze medicijnen slikt en je voelt je slechter dan voordat je begon, lijkt mij dat deze medicijnen niet geschikt zijn voor jou. Waarom slik je dan 4 jaar lang????
Bij mij sloeg de Paroxetine na 1 week al aan en ik ging opknappend heen. Ik ben nu aan het afbouwen en slik nu een halve i.p.v. een hele (20 mg) per dag. Zelfs het afbouwen gaat goed, maar dat doe ik heel langzaam via een strak schema.
Als ik jou was zou ik met mijn huisarts overleggen of je niet over kunt stappen naar een andere medicijn, want als ik het zo lees, past deze echt niet bij jou.

Als je bang bent dat je in een instelling terecht komt, werken de pillen gewoon niet!!!!Onderneem aktie en kom voor jezelf op, niet zomaar 4 jaar iets slikken wat je niet helpt.
Sorry, ik klink misschien boos ofzo, maar ik schrik van jouw verhaal! Wat zul jij je ongelukkig voelen! Kom op voor jezelf! Zoek een goede psychotherapeut, want paniekaanvallen, daar kun je niet mee leren leven! En als dat wel zo is, dan heb je hulp nodig om dat te leren, dat redt je niet alleen.
Ik durfde van de een op de andere dag de supermarkt niet meer in (burnout, overspannen). Na 10 dagen Paroxetine liep ik weer vrolijk boodschappen te doen, reed ik weer auto en ging ik weer gezellig naar feestjes. Nu wil ik gewoon weten hoe het met me gaat zonder medicijnen. Heb inderdaad ook last van afgevlakte gevoelens en ben 8 kg gegroeid. Ik kom er wel en ik hoop jij ook!!!

Sterkte!  :Wink:

----------


## danielle74daan

hallo vrijheidhier,
ik ben ook nog niet zo lang op deze site maar wat ik lees is allemaal narigheid!!!
ik heb zelf 10 jaar seroxat geslikt en ben er nu ruim 2 mnd vanaf!!!
ik was t ook zo zat ookal voelde ik me wel ietsjes beter met seroxat maar idd alles word afgevlakt 
alle prikkels !!!
ik heb wel veel afkickverschijnselen gehad een week of 3 maar die zijn nu voorbij!!!
ik wil niet zeggen dat ik me toppie voel want de angst slaat me weer om me oren!!
ik heb ook last van paniekaanvallen maar die heb ik aardig onder contole!!
aan me angst en depressie werk ik samen met mn psycholoog!!!
het boek de kracht in jezelf van joseph murphy heeft me heeeeeeeeeeel erg geholpen!!! ik had nog een halfje en voelde me echt ja echt top door alleen maar pos. te denken ...!!!! en jezelf pos. toe te spreken...en nog lees ik t boek want je doet t met je eigen brein!!!
ik heb t ook zwaar nu maar geloof me ik vecht me erdoorheen...zonder die t.....zooi!!!
ik wens je erg veel sterkte in ieder geval 




 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 





> hoi allemaal 
> ik gebruik ook al 4 jaar paroxetine,
> nu inmiddels 30 mg nou ehm
> geloof me maar ik voel me beroerder dan toen ik ooit met deze troep begon zeg 
> pfff alles wat je maar kan bedenken heb ik last van zeggen ze ach ja komt door je stress enzo
> en paniekaanvallen moet je mee leren leven ja jaaaaa geloof je t 
> ik dacht nou ik kom wel van mn paniekaanvallen af enzo 
> maar nu heb ik ze nog en alle andere nare klachten zoals naar gevoel in gezicht, wattig gevoel in hoofd, bonkende oren 
> veel hoofdpijn, onrust, irritatie, prikkelbaar, idd alles afgezwakt, extreem zweten zeggen ze dat dat door overgewicht kom nou ben inmiddels 40 kilo aangekomen door dit product
> ...

----------


## floortje12

Hoi danielle,
ik heb seroxat 7 jaar geslikt en ben er nu ook 0ng.2maanden vanaf.
De afkickverscijnselen zijn nu wel voorbij denk ik, maar ik heb wel last van extreme vermoeidheid en geen eetlust.
Ik krijg ook weer last van de oude klachten die ik had voordat ik begon met de medicijnen.
Maar tijdens het slikken was ik er ook niet helemaal vrij van.
ik ben heel blij dat het me is gelukt te stoppen maar nu begint het pas!!!
Ik krijg hulp van een psycholoog en verder moet je er hard aan werken!
ik ga zeker een sop zoek naar dat boek van jou want dat lijkt me wel wat.
ik ben er ook van overtuigd dat ik het zonder medicijnen kan maar het valt wel zwaar.
Er zijn dagen dat ik mer erdoor heen sleep en asl een waas beleef, zooo moe voel ik me dan.
en totaal geen eetlust.

----------


## corry

hallo floortje,

Mag ik vragen waarom je gestopt bent met de paroxetine?

----------


## floortje12

Hoi corry,
ik ben gestopt omdat ik zo veel aankwam in gewicht en het niet lukte om af te vallen.
En omdat het eigenlijk heel goed met me ging dacht ik dat het nu de tijd was om het te proberen.
Maar de klachten kwamen helaas terug en nu twijfel ik weer of ik het zonder kan, alleen wil ik nooit geen seroxat meer slikken!

----------


## Agnes574

Floortje,

Ik heb ook een tijdje Seroxat geslikt en kwam daar ook veel van aan..
ik ben toen overgestapt op Sipralexa en dat beviel goed..geen gewichtstoename!!
Maar...weet dat elke AD bij ieder persoon anders werkt...

Xx

----------


## Twwotw

Hoi allemaal,
ik heb verschillende berichten doorgelezen, helaas niet allemaal, want het zijn er zoveel!
Ik ben bijna anderhalf jaar geleden begonnen aan de seroxat, vanwege verregaande PMS verschijnselen, veroorzaakt door een mirena spiraal. Ik had nog verteld tegen de gyneacoloog dat ik niet meer aan de pil was omdat ik niet (meer) tegen de hormonen kon ( ook depressieve verschijnselen) maar aangezien dat al zo lang geleden was heeft meneer dat niet erg serieus genomen. Spiraal toch geplaatst, met als gevolg zulke zware PMS klachten dat ze bijna de hele maand duurden. Goed, andere gyeacoloog, en die zei dat seroxat goede resultaten had bij zulke klachten, en idd dat was ook zo. Ik was eigenlijk bijna direct van mijn ergste klachten af, en al vrij snel herkende ik mezelf weer.
Dua wat dat betreft niets dan lof over de seroxat. Alleen die gewichtstoename he, dat las ik her en der ook, en ook met geen mogelijkheid kunnen afvallen, en de moeheid. Goed dat is de reden dat ik dus onderdehand wil afbouwen met de seroxat. Ben dit in overleg met mijn arts gaan doen, en ben nu van iedere dag hele naar iedere dag halve. 
Met de seroxat voel ik me prima, afgezien van chronische vermoeidheid (valt mee te leven)en de vreetbuien ( word ik onderdehand wannhopig van)
Maar nu ik dus aan het afbouwen ben, voel ik me *raar* kan het moeilijk omschrijven, het is net alsof ik een bovenmatige inspanning heb geleverd. Beetje blubberig op mijn benen, soort van wattig gevoel in mijn hoofd, kortom * raar*!
Kan iemand mij dara meer over vertellen? Of hij/zij dit ook heeft gehad, en hoe je daar mee om bent gegaan. Gewoon stug doorgaan met de halve dosis? Of je erbij neerleggen dat je de rest van je leven aan seroxat vast zit?
Ik hoor graag jullie bevindingen,

groetjes Irene

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Irene,

Goed van je dat je aan het af bouwen bent! 
Het *rare* gevoel wat je beschrijft zijn afkickverschijnselen... Helaas maar waar went je lichaam sneller aan seroxat dan dat went aan leven zonder de seroxat.. Het werkt eigenlijks net als bij een verslaving.
Het lijkt mij het verstandigde om even te kijken hoe lang je nu al aan het af bouwen bent. Het kan zijn dat je de wat langzamer kan gaan afbouwen om afkickverschijnselen te verminderen. Sommige die 1 t.p.d. slikken kunnen elke stap 1 á 2 maanden volhouden voor dat ze weer een stapje minderen. 
Het belangrijkste is dat je tot zekere mate controle over jezelf houdt. Haast is een heel slecht ding bij het afbouwen van AD!

Succes en laat het ons weten als je wilt? 

petra





> Hoi allemaal,
> Maar nu ik dus aan het afbouwen ben, voel ik me *raar* kan het moeilijk omschrijven, het is net alsof ik een bovenmatige inspanning heb geleverd. Beetje blubberig op mijn benen, soort van wattig gevoel in mijn hoofd, kortom * raar*!
> Kan iemand mij dara meer over vertellen? Of hij/zij dit ook heeft gehad, en hoe je daar mee om bent gegaan. Gewoon stug doorgaan met de halve dosis? Of je erbij neerleggen dat je de rest van je leven aan seroxat vast zit?
> Ik hoor graag jullie bevindingen,
> 
> groetjes Irene

----------


## Twwotw

Hoi Petra,

bedankt voor je reactie! Ik ben pas 3 dagen aan het afbouwen hoor, dus ik heb nog een lange weg te gaan, dat weet ik. Maar toch fijn dat je even reageerde. Ik dacht al wel dat het *gewoon* afkickverschijnselen zijn, maar ja je wilt het toch zeker weten. 
Gisteren een moeilijke dag gehad. Begon met een vreselijke huilbui, om niks natuurlijk. Ik merk dat ik weer ontzettend snel uit mijn evewicht ben. Maar 's middags met dochter en haar vriend naar strand geweest en dat was heerlijk.
Gelukkig zit ik geestelijk prima in mijn element, en dat scheelt enorm. Ben heel benieuwd hoe het gaat nu ik weer ga werken ( ben vrijdag op mijn vrije dag begonnen) Zolang ik zit en weinig doe dan heb ik niet zo heel erg last van dat wattige gevoel in mijn hoofd, maar zodra ik wat ga doen heb ik er wel last van. Nou ja, over 3 uur mag ik mijn halve pilletje weer en dan hopen dat het weer ietsje opknapt. 
Ik ga idd langzaam afkicken, daarom heb ik ook dit tijdstip van het jaar gekozen, dan heb ik zeker 4 tot 6 maanden de tijd mocht dit nodig zijn.
Mijn arts had het over 3 weken 1/2 tabletje, maar dat ga ik eerst eens op mijn gemak bekijken ;-)
Ik heb de tijd....

Groetjes Irene

----------


## Agnes574

Neem die halve tablet net zo lang(1 maand,2 maand,of langer) totdat je het gevoel hebt;
Ik voel me énorm goed...dan pas verder afbouwen...zo ga je het minst last hebben van het afbouwen!!!!

Sterkte en succes ermee!!
Xx

----------


## Felice

Hallo Mieke,

Ik ben benieuwd naar jouw ''strak afbouwschema" zoals je schrijft? Wil je hier vertellen hoe jouw schema er dan uit ziet?
Alvast bedankt!
groet, felice




> Hallo Vrijheidhier!
> 
> Als je al 4 jaar deze medicijnen slikt en je voelt je slechter dan voordat je begon, lijkt mij dat deze medicijnen niet geschikt zijn voor jou. Waarom slik je dan 4 jaar lang????
> Bij mij sloeg de Paroxetine na 1 week al aan en ik ging opknappend heen. Ik ben nu aan het afbouwen en slik nu een halve i.p.v. een hele (20 mg) per dag. Zelfs het afbouwen gaat goed, maar dat doe ik heel langzaam via een strak schema.
> Als ik jou was zou ik met mijn huisarts overleggen of je niet over kunt stappen naar een andere medicijn, want als ik het zo lees, past deze echt niet bij jou.
> 
> Als je bang bent dat je in een instelling terecht komt, werken de pillen gewoon niet!!!!Onderneem aktie en kom voor jezelf op, niet zomaar 4 jaar iets slikken wat je niet helpt.
> Sorry, ik klink misschien boos ofzo, maar ik schrik van jouw verhaal! Wat zul jij je ongelukkig voelen! Kom op voor jezelf! Zoek een goede psychotherapeut, want paniekaanvallen, daar kun je niet mee leren leven! En als dat wel zo is, dan heb je hulp nodig om dat te leren, dat redt je niet alleen.
> Ik durfde van de een op de andere dag de supermarkt niet meer in (burnout, overspannen). Na 10 dagen Paroxetine liep ik weer vrolijk boodschappen te doen, reed ik weer auto en ging ik weer gezellig naar feestjes. Nu wil ik gewoon weten hoe het met me gaat zonder medicijnen. Heb inderdaad ook last van afgevlakte gevoelens en ben 8 kg gegroeid. Ik kom er wel en ik hoop jij ook!!!
> ...

----------


## mieke42

Hallo Felice en anderen,

zoals je gevraagd heb, hier mijn strakke afbouwschema:

Week 1 t/m 2 1 dag hele, 1 dag halve, 1 dag hele, 1 dag halve etc.
Week 3 /tm 4 2 dagen halve, 1 dag hele, 2 dagen halve etc.
Week 5 t/m 6 3 dagen halve, 1 dag hele, 3 dagen halve etc.
Week 7 t/m 8 4 dagen halve, 1 dag hele, etc. etc.

Toen ik op alle dagen een halve zat, heb ik dat een volle maand volgehouden.
Volgende week ga ik volgens hetzelfde schema afbouwen van een halve naar niets. tot nu toe gaat het heel goed. Ik heb geen last van een 'wattig' gevoel, draaierigheid, moeheid etc. Maar ik realiseer me dat dat per persoon kan verschillen.
Dit schema heb ik van mijn huisarts gehad, het duurt lang, maar beter te lang dan dan het niet lukt!

Succes!!  :Smile: 

Mieke

----------


## chicka1958

Hallo allemaal, je zou op het laatst, dus de laatste paar weken/dagen ook nog een kwart kunnen nemen. Mooie schema zo Mieke, ik moest in 1 week van 60mg naar 0, vraag maar niet hoe me dat vergaan is. Veel sterkte allemaal, groetjes Paula

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Mieke...

Blij dat jij het zo kunt zeg!!
De meesten moeten iedere 'fase' toch zéker één à twee maanden volhouden!!

Xx

----------


## lalie

Hallo allemaal,

Ik kan niet slapen door de afkickverschijnselen! Ben aan t afbouwen. Ik heb net bijna alle berichten gelezen en herken mezelf terug in de meeste gevallen.

Ik gebruik sinds februari paroxetine. Na mijn 1e consult bij de psychiater kreeg ik meteen paroxetine! Achteraf gezien, vond ik te te te snel. Waarom geven ze nou zo snel paroxetine, zonder dat de OORZAAK van de problemen verholpen worden. :Confused:  Sinds maart ben ik 10-12 kg aangkomen! Dit is een van de vele dingen, warom ik heb gekzen om ermee te stoppen. Iedereen vraagt of ik zwanger ben! Als ik er nog een paar maanden mee door gga kom ik nog is 10 kilo aan. Van 50 naar 70 kg :EEK!: 

Als ik eerlijk moet zijn heeft het me wel geholpen. Ik heb helemaal geen last van paniek aanvallen en ben heel erg zelfverzekerd geworden. Emotioneel gezien, ben ik heel erg veranderd. Niets kan mij iets schelen. Ik ben dus helemaal afgevlakt. Ik lach meestal spontaan om de minst grappige dingen, zonder dat ik het in de handen heb. Dit is erg storend, omdat ik soms denk dat ik miss. wel gek aan t worden ben. Ik wil mijn eigen emoties weer terug. Ik moet ermee leren leven en niet dingen onderdukken!!

Ik raad iedereen aan om de basis van je probleem aan te pakken. DE oorzaak aanpakken en therapie volgen!!! Als dit niet lukt, is medicijn de allerlaatste methode om van je angsten af te komen. Slik dat spul niet, voordat je alles hebt gedaan om van je probleem af te komen.
Een pil zorgt dat je je gevoelens onderdrukt!!Zodra je ermee gestopt bent zal alles 1 voor 1 weer de kop op steken. 

Wat heb ik geleerd tijdens het gebruik van paroxetine? Verander jezelf, je gevoelens de hoofdprobleem. DAt ga ik ook doen samen met de psycholoog.

Ik ben nu aan t afbouwen en heb last van hoofdpijn, jeuk!!!! nachtmerries en traspireren. Ik moet en zal ermee stoppen. Ik was er nooit aan begonnen als ik deze dingn allmaal wist. Ik wist niet van deze forum''s af, anders had ik hier om raad gevraagd.

Mensen die zeggen dat die paroxetine hen heeft geholpen, hebben geen flauw benul over hun ECHTE GEVOELENS. Dat ontbreekt nu bij de meeste. WAt als jullie ermee stoppen? Zeggen jullie dan ook dat het heeft geholpen? Leer jezelf kennen door therapies te volgen en niet afhankelijk zijn van een rotpil. 

_Hoe langer je het gebruikt, hoe afhankelijker je van dat pil wordt. Hoe afhankelijker je van dat pil wordt, hoe meer je de hoofprobleem onderdrukt!_ Wil je dat? dacht het niet.

Veel strerkte iedereen met het stoppen van die *rot spul*

----------


## floortje12

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik ben ook van de paroxetine af maar helaas lukt het niet zonder!
Ik heb het twee maanden geprobeert en nu gebruik ik sinds kort citalopram.
De klachten verdwenen vrij snel, dus ben ik blij dat ik het toch gedaan heb.
Ik had last van een heel zenuwachtig gevoel en totaal geen eetlust.
Dat gevoel is nu weer weg en ik begin langzaam weer te eten.
Ik was vast van plan geen medicijnen meer te slikken en was begonnen met cognitieve gedragstherape.
maar dat lukte dus niet omdat ik me zo naar voelde.
na overleg met de psycholoog ben ik dus begonnen met citalopram om toch de therapie te kunnen doen en met in het achterhoofd dat ik ga afbouwen als ik met de therapie zelf verder kan.
Ik vond het een moeilijke beslissing maar ben nu wel blij.
Ik zou trouwens nooit gestopt zijn met de paroxetine als ik er niet zoveel van aankwam.
Daar voelde ik me ook heel ongelukkig van.
Het medicijn staat erom bekent dat het het metabolisme afremt!
Dat heb ik wel gemerkt!
maar met citalopram is daar minder kans op zeggen ze dus laten we het hopen.

----------


## Felice

HoiFloortje, 

Ik heb je net geantwoord op MC als reactie op jouw berichtje, maar bedenk me, dat dit gedeelte ook wel goed is om hier neer te zetten:

Ik lees dat het stoppen niet goed gegaan is uiteindelijk.
Nu, ik heb na jouw verhaal gelezen te hebben ook geprobeerd af te bouwen, maar dat is helaas ook niet gelukt.
Ik werd weer erg depri en moest huilen en voelde me erg paniekerig.
Nu weet ik dat stoppen met seroxat eigenlijk niet te doen is, en ik vraag me (met jou) steeds meer af waarom ik me eigenlijk die ellende en depressiviteit
op mijn hals zou halen...
ja, ik ben aangekomen in gewicht, en dat is niet leuk, (ca. 8 kilo in 7 jaar), maar daar staat al die diepte en zwaarte tegenover als ik stop en een hoop ellende in gezin en sociaal verkeer.
Dus ik denk dat ik niet meer echt kan en misschien ook niet meer wil stoppen.
Het is een middel dat je eigen tekorten aan vult (serotonine ) en als je dat nu eenmaal nodig hebt en je bent er op ingesteld, dan moet je dat nemen, net als iemand anders insuline en weer andreen prednison. Daar kun je ook heel moeilijk van af, en van insuline helemaal niet.
Ik vind het wel heel spijtig dat ik niet zonder kan, maar het is een hulpmiddel om te kunnen leven met meer kwaliteit.
Dus, eigenlijk, waarom zou ik er moeilijk over doen en het niet gewoon nemen.

En als antwoord op iets wat ik hier las over prikkels die niet meer binnen komen:
er blijven trouwens nog genoeg prikkels over die wél binnen komen, alleen niet meer zo heftig, en dat was toch ook de bedoeling?! Dan is alles hanteerbaarder.
Ik denk dat we ons ook weer niet moeten laten opfokken door alle seroxatverhalen die negatief zijn en ons negatief laten beinvloeden. Daar zijn wij toch al vaak zo goed in....

----------


## Twwotw

Hoi Allemaal,

sinds mijn laatste post flink wat nieuwe bijgekomen, en ik wil graag reageren op een paar.

Eerst Mieke; wauw, wat een mooi afbouwschema, heerlijk jouw huisarts, daar heb je tenminste wat aan. Toen ik tegen mijn huisarts zei dat ik af wilde bouwen werd er gemompeld, o ja dat kan je proberen doe eerst maar een halve, en dat moet je zeker wel 3 weken volhouden, en dat was alles :-S Nou ja, ik weet dat ik niet zo'n fijne huisarst heb, maar ik ben zelf wijkzuster dus heb gelukkig genoeg verstand van medicijnen dat ik op mezelf kan terugvallen, en bovendien zoek ik op internet naar ervaringsdeskundigen, en die zijn altijd wel te vinden!
Mieke ik wens je veel succes, en denkd at ik jouw schema ook maar aan ga houden.

Overigens gaat het inmiddels al wel aardig met me hoor, de lichamelijke klachten zijn nog aanwezig, het wattige gevoel en het af en toe alles vergeten, maar ik *wen* er inmiddels al aan. Wattige gevoel: frisselucht happen en ff rustig aan voor zover mogelijk, af en toe alles vergeten : altijd briefje en pen bij me hebben! Ik ben errug praktisch ingesteld, en problemen heten in mijn woordenboek meestal uitdaginge, en die ga ik graag aan :-)

Lalie: wauw 10-12 kilo in zo'n korte tijd, ik word al zo verdrietig van die 10 kilo in een jaar . Dat is dus een voorbeeld van een arts zoals het niet moet, tsja je hebt ze in alle soorten en maten!Ik hoop voor jou dat je je draai weer kan vinden en je problemen ook kan ombuigen tot uitdagingen en die aan kan. Ow trouwens, je schrijft over jeuk, dat herken ik ook, ik kriebel me een ongeluk, dus dat komt ook door het afbouwen.
Ik vind overigens je oordeel over mensen die zeggen dat de paroxetine ze geholpen heeft wel erg hard. Voor sommige mensen geldt helaas dat ze zichzelf niet kunnen veranderen, en dan kan paroxetine of een ander middel dé oplossing zijn.

Zoals bij Floortje, heerlijk om te lezen dat je nu een middel hebt dat wel bij je past :-)Ik hoop en duim met je mee dat dit wel bij je past en dat je een leefbaar, en zelfs gelukkig leven krijgt.

En dan als laatste Felice:

applaus voor jouw verhaal, ik ben het helemaal met je eens! Paroxetine is idd in jouw geval hetzelfde als insuline voor een diabeet! Zo zei ik het ook altijd, je hebt helemaal gelijk, door paroxetine is jouw leven weer goed geworden, dus wat nou een paar kilo aangekomen ( zijn er bij jou gelukkig ook niet zoveel ;-))en wat nou prikkels die niet meer binnen komen, er zijn er idd zat over! Hulde. 
Bij ieder medicijn horen spookverhalen, en niet ieder medicijn is geschikt voor iedereen, maar ik was ook erg blij met de paroxetine, mij heeft het van mijn klachten afgeholpen. Ik ga proberen af te bouwen, en als het niet lukt, nou ja, pech dan, dan ben ik net als jij, blij dat het er wel is.

Zoals Cruijf al zei: ieder voordeel hep se nadeel, een forum is heerlijk, je komt er lotgenoten en ervaringsdeskundigen tegen. Maar je vindt over het algemeen wat je zoekt...... Als je op zoek bent naar informatie, vind je dat, als je op zoekt bent naar oplossingen, die zijn er ook, maar als je problemen en negatieviteit zoekt.... Tja, die is er ook zat voor handen.

Neem wat je nodig hebt. Het leven is een boek, en jij bent zelf de schrijver ;-)

Groetjes Irene

----------


## Felice

Ik wil nog wel even aanvullen op mijn eigen stukje, dat ik: 

a) wél erg mijn best moet doen om niet méér aan te komen, maar nu ja, dan is dat zo. Als ik gewoon door zou eten wat ik de hele dag zou kunnen wegeten, dan kom ik natuurlijk ook veel meer kilo's aan. Er wordt ook wat van jezelf verwacht hierin. Ik vin dheel veel erg lekker dus dat gewicht blijft wel een punt voor me, maar ik doe er wél mijn best voor om er leuk uit te blijven zien, en dat vind ik dus ook '' niet te veel aan komen in gewicht''. Dus ik wil het blijven beheersen, controleren.
b) dat ik , lachen, *vergeten* was te melden dat ik *vergeetachtig ben geworden*, haha, dus behoorlijk geheugenproblemen heb gekregen.
Dat vind ik ook erg, ik had ook altijd juist een heel goed geheugen en werd daar ook om geprezen en bewonderd. Nu weet ik vaak bv. niet meer wat ik de dag ervoor gedaan heb, of waar mijn fiets of auto staat, en nog veel en veel meer. Ook verhalen onthouden of meegaan in het verhaal van een ander is veel moeilijker geworden.
Dus inprenting.

Maar, dan nog: depressief en in paniek zijn is veel en veel erger, zoals ik dat was. Deze bijverschijnselen moet ik op de koop toenemen.

En Twwotw: dank je voor je compliment. Ik ben zelf trouwens ook uit de verpleging afkomstig. (niet meerin werkzaam)

En wat jij schrijft, dat geef ik ook al aan: het is maar net waar je je oren naar laat hangen. Positief, negatief, informatief. Knoop er geen oordeel aan van negatief, en probeer de zonzijde te blijven zien en er je voordeel mee te doen!
Succes allemaal,
liefs, Felice

----------


## floortje12

hoi allemaal,
Ik denk dat het wel klopt, dat van dat stofje missen.
Ik werd echt lichamelijk ziek toen ik helemaal gestopt was met de paroxetine{seroxat}
Misselijk, diarree en zwak voelen.
Ik had het gevoel dat ik ernstig verzwakt was, ik viel ook heel snel veel af.
Nu met de citalopram voel ik me, na het een week geslikt te hebben, per dag beter worden.
Dus ja, misschien hebben sommigen het gewoon nodig en sommigen niet!
Maar het prettige vind ik nu wel dat ik niet meer constant drang voel om te eten en dat had ik met de paroxetine dus wel.
ik hoop dat dit ook zo blijft!

----------


## floortje12

Dit is speciaal voor irene:
Wat heb je het mooi en treffend neergezet!
Zo is het helemaal.
Niet iedereen kan het op eigen kracht , soms heb je iets nodig om die hulp te kunnen benutten.

----------


## Petra717

Floortje, 

Sommige mensen missen inderdaad een stofje om depressies te voorkomen. Dat wil alleen nog niet zeggen dat je AD mag slikken waarbij je je niet prettig bij voelt. Daarom vind ik het ook heel goed van je dat je de keuze hebt gemaakt om niet weer terug te gaan naar seroxat! Je hebt nl zelf gezegd, oké ik heb een stofje nodig, maar hoef niet de nare bijwerkingen, dus dan een ander pilletje wat mij het stofje kan geven! 

Petje af! 

Groetjes, 
Petra





> hoi allemaal,
> Ik denk dat het wel klopt, dat van dat stofje missen.
> Ik werd echt lichamelijk ziek toen ik helemaal gestopt was met de paroxetine{seroxat}
> Misselijk, diarree en zwak voelen.
> Ik had het gevoel dat ik ernstig verzwakt was, ik viel ook heel snel veel af.
> Nu met de citalopram voel ik me, na het een week geslikt te hebben, per dag beter worden.
> Dus ja, misschien hebben sommigen het gewoon nodig en sommigen niet!
> Maar het prettige vind ik nu wel dat ik niet meer constant drang voel om te eten en dat had ik met de paroxetine dus wel.
> ik hoop dat dit ook zo blijft!

----------


## moos

Ik herken me volledig in je bericht!!
Ben altijd moe idd en heb mn gebruik teruggebracht naar 20mg ipv 40 mg en heb nu last van een hoge bloeddruk, zweten, schokken en alles. Moet op advies van de huisarts stoppen, ivm ernstig verhoogde bloedddruk, en met name de onderdruk. Ben ook meer dan 10 kilo aangekomen en heb weinig tot geen eetlust meer.Met de laatste 3 symptomen word ik al depri en ik wilde dat ik nooit van seroxat had gehoord!!
Ga toch morgen weer minderen, van 20mg naar 10 mg pd en ik hoop maar dat het een beetje meevalt... alhoewel ik alle bijwerkingen van 40 naar 30 heb gehad! Schokken, trillen, en noem het maar op. Als niemand er baat bij heeft, zou het verboden moeten worden!!

Jij heel veel succes verder!!
Sterkte!

----------


## marlieke

Een positief bericht over seroxat. Vanwege een dubbele depressie (dysthymie en een depressie) ben ik vorig jaar januari begonnen met deze AD (paroxetine/seroxat). Het was voor mij noodzakelijk om een medicijn te slikken en ik heb opgebouwd tot 20mg per dag. Bij het opbouwen heb ik geen last gehad van bijverschijnselen en bij het afbouwen ervan ook niet. Soms heel lichte elektrische schokjes gehad in mijn handen, voeten en achterhoofd, maar daar is het bij gebleven. Ik heb in goed overleg met de huisarts besloten tot het beginnen van de medicatie en heb het in 3 maanden - wederom in goed overleg met de huisarts - afgebouwd. De eerste maand heb ik om de dag 20mg en 10mg geslikt, toen een maand elke dag 10mg en vervolgens een maand om de dag 10mg en een dag geen medicijn. De maand erna was ik vrij van medicatie. Ik word zelf best wel moe van alle negatieve berichtgeving rondom het medicijn - je zou daar haast depressief van worden. En ook al schrijven artsen het misschien snel voor, je bent er zelf ook nog bij en je kunt zelf ook een second opinion aanvragen bij een andere arts voor je ermee begint. Ik ben zelf universitair geschoold psycholoog en bij een depressie an sich is dit een goed middel. Mocht je aanleg hebben tot psychose of andersoort last hebben van een persoonlijkheidsstoornis of geestelijke instabiliteit dan zou ik dit mogelijk ook niet aanraden. Wat dat betreft zou er misschien een standaard screening moeten komen voor de huisarts het voorschrijft - dus alleen aan mensen die alleen kampen met een depressie zonder andere aandoeningen. Ik heb veeel baat gehad bij de medicatie: ik ging zaken meer in perspectief zien en kon afstand doen van moeilijke zaken in mijn leven zodat ik meer weloverwogen beslissingen erover kon nemen. Het leek alsof de wolken uit mijn hoofd verdwenen en ik een bepaald rustig en ontspannen gevoel over me heen kreeg (geen beneveld gevoel zoals bij verdovende middelen). En dat terwijl ik kort daarvoor ernstige twijfels had of ik uberhaupt wel wilde leven. Het is geen wondermiddel en ik heb er psychotherapie naast gehad. Je moet ook niet denken dat het iets oplost, het geeft je tijdelijke verlichting (zolang je het gebruikt dus) en in die tijd moet je met je problemen aan de gang en die een plaats geven. Want als je het middel slikt, je een tijdje beter voelt tijdens het slikken, maar niets doet aan je problemen, dan val je in een diep gat als je stopt. En dat is logisch, want dan heb je jezelf alleen tijdelijk voor de gek gehouden. Veel succes voor de afbouwers en als mensen een keer een positief oordeel over dit medicijn wil, dan kun je me altijd mailen of me een berichtje via deze site sturen. Sterkte!

----------


## nannie45

tjonge ja veel herkenning in de bijwerkingen ik zelf zit nu ook aan de 40 mg perdag en idd ik voel me ook opgesloten in mezelf, maar door dat ik een jaar terug toen nog aan 30 mg weer ging malen (kwam niet tot stilstand) moest ik naar de 40mg maar toch voelt dit ook niet goed en idd veel bijwerkingen het malen is wel wat minder maar helder denken etc en concentratie heb ik nu ook niet tot weinig was er maar een ander medicijn met minder bijwerkingen ikzelf heb vroeger al zoveel geslikt. maar verder wens ik een ieder veel sterkte met hun depressie.

----------


## johan26

> was er maar een ander medicijn met minder bijwerkingen ikzelf heb vroeger al zoveel geslikt..


Heb je Sint Janskruid wel eens geprobeerd?

----------


## nannie45

nee heb ik zelf nog nooit geprobeerd. ik zal er eens over lezen gr nannie

----------


## Petra717

st janskruid is een homeopatisch middel, maar dat mag niet gebruikt worden als je AD slikt, i.v.m. wisselwerking!

----------


## Chrissie84

Hi allemaal,

Bij mij is in het verleden een angststoornis gediagnostiseerd. Ben actief met mn angsten aan de slag gegaan - psycholoog en paroxetine 30 mg. Inmiddels is de angel van de angst eruit en ben ik aan het afbouwen met paroxetine. Ik slik nu elke ochtend 20 mg. De eerste was ik duizelig (voortdurend lichte schokjes) en snel onrustig.Nu heb ik alleen nog onrust. Mijn hart gaat, zonder goede reden, sneller als normaal. Erg vervelend herkent iemand dat? Het zullen wel 'afkickverschijnselen' zijn... 
Ik heb wel gemerkt dat het middel de angst onderdrukt en je kan helpen door een moeilijke periode. Ik denk dan ook (is algemeen bekend) dat het middel opzich geen oplossing is voor je depressie of angsten maar wel een goede ondersteuning is als je je angsten wil gaan aanpakken. Therapie+medicatie is volgens mij bij angstsstoornissen de meest gebruikelijk weg...

Heel veel sterkte allemaal. Fijn om te merken dat ik niet de enige ben met dit soort klachten maar dat er blijkbaar veel meer zijn  :Wink: 

Chris

----------


## anne-sophie

Ik gebruik al een jaar paroxetine, maar heb de laatste weken het idee dat het niet meer werkt. Ben ontzettend zenuwachtig, huilerig, en heb ontzettende hoofdpijn. Kunnen dit bijverschijnselen zijn, ondanks dat ik al een tijdje gewend ben aan dit middel? Voel me ook de hele dag duizelig. Ben vorig jaar wel een naar een psycholoog geweest, toen ging het opzich weer goed, maar ben bang dat ik toch maar weer een afspraak moet maken.
Soms lijkt het wel alsof het nooit over zal gaan. Om moedeloos van te worden! Hebben jullie dit ook?

Esther

----------


## nannie45

ik weet niet hoeveel mg je grbruikt maar ik zat op 30mg al meer als 10 jaar en ik helaas was ook teruggevallen ik denk dat je niet telang moet wachten om er over te praten met je arts vertel gewoon wat je voelt en meemaakt ikzelf zit nu op 40 mg .maar ik wens je veel sterkte

----------


## Twwotw

31-05 schreef ik voor het eerst. Ik was toen begonnen met afbouwen. Helaas was mijn arts wat makkelijk met hoe ik dat moest doen en had ik in het begin dus erg last van afkickverschijnselen. Nu kan ik echter verheugd melden dat ik gehaal van de seroxat af ben, EN van alle afkickverschijselen. Eigenlijk is het al met al nog heel snel gegaan. Twee maanden, en ik ben volledig *clean* zeg maar. Nou had ik geen seroxat gekregen tegen depressie of angststoornis, maar voor een door hormonen veroorzaakte verregaande PMS. Ik wil hier toch nog melden, ondanks de minder leuke tijd van het afkicken, dat ik blij ben dat seroxat bestaat. Als ik me bedenk hoe ik me voelde voor ik het ging gebruiken, en hoe snel dat toen over is gegaan.... Daar heb ik wel een vervelende afkickperiode voor over :-)
Ik wens iedereen sterkte die het gebruikt, of die aan het afkicken is. Ik wilde nogmaals melden, vooral omdat er toch helaas vaker negatief dna positief over AD middelen wordt geschreven, lang leve het bestaan ervan! Als je het nodig hebt, en het werkt omdat je goed ingesteld bent, niks mis mee!
Allemal de groetjes Irene

----------


## Chrissie84

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb bijna een jaar paroxetine geslikt. Een paar maanden 40 mg geslikt en op een gegeven moment voelde ik me sterk genoeg om te gaan afbouwen. Ik slik nu voor de laatste maand 10 mg. Wel wat afkickverschijnselen (schokjes waarbij ik in een fractie van een seconde het gevoel heb flauw te vallen. Het lijken een soort hartkloppingen) maar het is te doen. Ik zeg dit om te laten weten dat je ook zonder al te veel problemen kunt afbouwen. Iedereen reageert weer anders. En ja...in de bijsluiter staan allerlei mogelijke bijwerkingen. Maar... ten eerste zijn het mogelijke bijwerkingen...ten tweede is het onderverdeeld in catogorien (1 op de 10 mensen hebben last van, 1 op de 50, 1 op de 100 of zoiets) ten derde hebben heel veel soorten medicijnen allerlei mogelijke bijwerkingen. Dus...
Iedereen heel veel sterkte! Het is een heel moeilijk proces als je door een angstige of depressieve periode moet gaan. Maar bevrijding is mogelijk. 

_where does my help come from?_ _Creator of heaven and earth_

Groet Chris

----------


## Claire68

Graag wil ik melden dat paroxetine voor mij een zegening van de bovenste plank is! Het is niet voor iedereen een goed medicijn, maar voor sommigen wél, en daar ben ik er één van. Er zijn mensen voor wie het voor én nadelen heeft. In sommige gevallen wegen de voordelen tegen de nadelen niet op. In mijn geval echter ruimschoots! Ik ben enorm dankbaar voor paroxetine in mijn leven, ik heb een chronisch probleem dat maakt dat ik zonder paroxetine (tot nu toe) eenvoudigweg niet kan functioneren als mens. Van mijn veertiende tot mijn 33-ste jaar ben ik vééééél ongelukkiger geweest dan had gehoeven, had ik toen maar over paroxetine beschikt! Ik ben nu 40. Mijn doel in de toekomst is nog wel om met zo weinig mogelijk paroxetine te kunnen functioneren, maar als het nodig blijft, dan accepteer ik dat volkomen!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik wil ook meedelen dat ik veel baat heb bij paroxetine. Momenteel weer terug naar 20mg, maar als het weer lente wordt ga ik weer terug naar de 10. Ik heb ontzettend veel last van 'slecht weer', vandaar dat ik in de hetfst wat meer nodig heb als in de lente.

Ik ben me wel bewust van de bijwerkingen, 15 kg aangekomen en veelmeer slapen als voorheen, ook zijn de scherpe kantjes we wat vanaf, maar als ik me beter voel dan heeft ook mijn omgeving er baat bij.

Overigens ben ik pas een beginner hoor slechts 2,5 jaar.

----------


## Debby

> Ik gebruik al een jaar paroxetine, maar heb de laatste weken het idee dat het niet meer werkt. Ben ontzettend zenuwachtig, huilerig, en heb ontzettende hoofdpijn. Kunnen dit bijverschijnselen zijn, ondanks dat ik al een tijdje gewend ben aan dit middel? Voel me ook de hele dag duizelig. Ben vorig jaar wel een naar een psycholoog geweest, toen ging het opzich weer goed, maar ben bang dat ik toch maar weer een afspraak moet maken.
> Soms lijkt het wel alsof het nooit over zal gaan. Om moedeloos van te worden! Hebben jullie dit ook?
> 
> Esther


Beste Anne,

Mijn man heeft dezelfde klachten,en het is verschikkelijk voor jullie.
Hij is na 2 jaar gebruik van paraxotine gestopt en dat heeft ons huwelijk gekost Agressief,woede aanvallen ,kreeg waanideeen dat ons huwelijk niets was en is vreemgegaan.Hij is echt gek geworden.
Hij heeft ons huis verlaten ,om met een meisje samen te wonen ,en is alleen maar nog verdrietiger geworden ,hij is nu weer aan de paraxotine ,en heeft dezelfde klachten maar is niet meer agressief en rustiger.Hij doet nu erg zijn best voor ons.
Omdat ik weet dat dit allemaal gekomen is omdat hij in een keer is gestopt blijf ik hem steunen, want we hadden een goed huwelijk ondanks zijn depressie en stoornissen was hij een hele lieve man voor mij.

Veel sterkte !

----------


## Debby

Als mijn man geen paroxotine gebruikt is mijn leven een hel met hem,hij is dan om het minste geringste ruzie ,prikkelbaar,woedeaanvallen op iedereen ook op straat.
Hij is 7 maanden gestopt na 2 jaar paroxotine en is toen helemaal door het lint gegaan ,waan ideeen ,woedeaanvallen ,narcistisch gedrag,,nu is hij weer opnieuw begonnen ,weer alle bijwerkingen hoofdpijnen, geen zin in sex ,duizeligheid, afgevlakt gevoel.
Hij wacht ook nog op therapie,want geestelijk is hij behoorlijk gestoord aan het worden zo.
We wachten al een jaar en word van het ene naar het ander gestuurd ,ze weten niet wat voor stoornis hij heeft,en is daardoor nog steeds niet behandeld.

----------


## morgaine89

hey!

ik ben Henrieke, 19 jaar,
ik zit nu al ongeveer 2,5 jaar aan de *paroxetine,* 
dit heb ik gekregen na 6 maanden doodziek op bed te hebben gelegen
en daar eindelijk een reden voor gevonden werd.

ik ben begonnen met oxazepam, 4 tabletten op een dag, 
_(dus voor de mensen die het niet kennen... een zombie is nog sneller...)_
na 6 weken mocht ik de oxazepam halveren en ben ik er paroxetine bij gaan gebruiken, dit slik ik inmiddels dus al 2,5 jaar.

mijn emoties zijn heel erg afgevlakt en ik ben veel gewicht aangekomen.
vroeger was ik altijd te dun, nu was ik eerder te dik.. inmiddels is dat wel wat minder geworden maar blijft het moeilijk om het gewicht lager te houden, ook in combinatie met mijn spastische darm.

graag zou ik willen stoppen maar ik zou niet weten hoe, door alles wat ik meegemaakt heb ben ik bang voor wat er gaat gebeuren. daarbij mis ik in mijn hersenen al mijn leven lang een stofje waardoor ik eigenlijk ook niet geheel zonder kan.

naast dat ik veel aangekomen ben en een soort "niet helemaal functionerende" persoon ben _(zoals met werken - veel ziek, studie - veel ziek dus niet af kunnen maken en nieuwe situaties)_

ik heb al verscheidene dingen gedaan om er zonder medicatie proberen af te komen, ik heb een "angst in de hand" cursus gevolgd bij het riagg en heb heel lang gepraat met een maatschappelijk werkster.

wie heeft er voor mij nog tips en truckjes om er toch beter mee om te gaan?

groetjes van Henrieke

----------


## Ronald68

Debby,

Ik herken dit een beetje van mezelf, minder extreem gelukkig maar toch. Stoppen ging bij mij ook niet goed, maar ik heb het redelijk in de hand. In de zomer 10 mg en in de winter 20. Als ik 10mg gebruik dan gaat het redelijk goed, maar bij 20mg dan ben ik snel moe en heb ik nergens zin in. Geestelijk heb ik gelukkig geen problemen meer (afkloppen  :Wink:  ). Ik had last van angststoornissen maar dat wordt behoorlijk onderdrukt. Ik ben al met al wel tevreden met het spul

----------


## cynthiabaumler

ik herken me helemaal in het verhaal van Claire68. Ook voor mj is seroxat een geschenk.
Ik heb tot mijn 42ste eigenlijk geen leven gehad. het was totaal beheerst door angsten.
Nu voel ik me mens en zal het middel ook blijven gebruiken als het kan.Ik heb te veel van het leven gemist en wil niet weer zo worden als vroeger

----------


## Xynyx

Als PTSS'-er met een angst/paniekstoornis heb ik 15 jr seroxat gebruikt. Voor mij bleek het een uitstekend middel ; mijn emoties waren niet afgevlakt, kon weer gewoon blij zijn, verdrietig, boos, alles wat het leven zo de moeite waard maakt BELEVEN. Nadeel was echter dat ik vergat waarom ik het middel gebruikte en niet meer wist hoe een angstaanval voelt. Vergat regelmatig het middel in te nemen en aangezien dit nooit problemen veroorzaakte -op vermoeidheid na- vond ik dus dat ik er best mee kon stoppen. Keurig afgebouwd, dat wel.

Helaas ben ik terug naar het punt waarom ik in eerste instantie seroxat nam. Met een gemiddelde van 3 aanvallen per dag stap ik morgen naar de huisarts om een "overbruggingsrecept" te vragen. Over 14 dgn heb ik nl een intake bij mediant, waarbij ook eventueel medicijngebruik aan de orde zal komen.

Oke, ik weet nu al dat ik niet aan medicijnen zal ontsnappen. Dit keer zal ik er aan moeten wennen dat ik ze dan inderdaad (zoals mijn psychiater me destijds al aanraadde) mijn leven lang zal moeten nemen. 

MET of zonder medicijnen ; ik wil mijn leven terug ! Dus zoek ik naar een goed middel met zo min mogelijk bijwerkingen. 

Vraag om een ondersteunend medicijn ; ook ik ben niet van plan opnieuw aan de seroxat te gaan. Er moeten intussen voldoende goede vervangers zijn en het risico dat een apotheker/huisarts besluit me maar weer fluoxetine te geven ipv seroxat ga ik niet meer nemen. 

Volhouden meis, als ik het kan kun jij het vast ook !

Groetjes, Anne-Marie

----------


## samurailady

Hierbij mijn verhaal over de bijwerkingen.

Mij is paroxetine ooit voorgeschreven omdat ik zoveel hoofdpijnklachten had. Dit zou liggen aan de overdracht tussen de hersencellen en dit middel zou mij prima helpen.
Ik was heel sceptisch maar omdat ik letterlijk erg verdrietig werd van giga hoofdpijn is mij dit middel eigenlijk door de huisarts opgedrongen. (mij laten overhalen)
In de eerste weken was ik erg ziek, langzaam aan vervlakte ik en toonde ik weinig echte emotie's meer. De hoofdpijn dempte ook en wat dat betreft hielp het. Toen ik na enkele maanden wilde stoppen bemerkte ik dat dit onmogelijk was. 
Alle emotie die ik niet in de afgelopen maanden getoond had kwam er als het ware uit. Daarop werd mij geadviseerd om weer te starten wat ik huilend gedaan heb...
Na een jaar of 5 kreeg ik ernstige gewrichtsklachten. Na onderzoek werd verteld dat dit psychisch was en dat ik maar hogere dosis moest of andere medicatie. (later bleek dit niet psychisch maar om ontstekingen te gaan)
Ik wilde maar 1 ding en dat was stoppen!!! Maar zo gemakkelijk gaat dat niet. Niet alleen het middel geeft vele nare bijwerkingen ook de medici sporen je aan met een ander antidepressiva te starten. 
Zeker als je al niet lekker in je vel zit (gewrichtspijnen) is het moeilijk om voor jezelf op te komen. Mijn huisarts gaf de reden dat ik met andere pillen verder moest omdat als je pijn hebt ( al is dat 5 maanden lang al) je niet huilend op een spreekuur komt. 
Die ontzettende botte wijze waarop met je als patient omgegaan wordt en het gemak waarmee je anti depressiva door je strot geduwd krijgt stuit mij enorm tegen de borst.

Ik ben nu een maand vrij van de anti depressiva en voel me weer een beetje mens. Die gewrichtsklachten zijn een bijwerking van de paroxetine en zullen langzaamaan moeten verdwijnen. Heel vervelend maar ik kijk nu wel drie keer uit voor ik ooit weer begin aan zoiets. Want ik was niet depri ik had alleen schelle hoofdpijn. Daarmee is wel 5 jaar van mijn leven voorbij gegaan als zombie. Mijn kinderen zijn groot en kennen mij alleen als vlakke emotieloze moeder. (en meer bijwerkingen)
Kijk daar zou je nou depri van kunnen worden. 
Nogmaals het gemak waarmee ze deze middelen voorschrijven is stuitend. Dat doet af aan mens zijn.

Als ik met dit maar 1 mens zou kunnen laten aarzelen om te starten dan ben ik al blij want het middel is in 1 seconde voorgeschreven maar je draagt de gevolgen levenslang met je mee...
Dit middel was in mijn geval vele malen erger dan de kwaal. Vergif!

----------


## Ronald68

Mijn huisarts heeft me juist gesteund toen ik wilde stoppen. Hij vond het echter wel te vroeg. Daar heeft hij gelijk in gekregen en in overleg met hem ben ik weer begonnen, met de halve dosis. Ook dit bleek niet voldoende dus ben ik nu weer terug bij "af" maar ik voel me wel een stuk beter op de afgevlakte emoties na.
Overigens heeft ook dat zijn voordelen, ik heb me namelijk niet zo opgewonden over het zwakke fluitwerk tijdens de wedstrijd de Graafschap Ajax waar ik als neutrale toeschouwer aanwezig was. LOL

----------


## karimaben

hey angelique ik wilde ven vragen hoe het nu met je gaat ben je nog steeds van die troep af?
ik ben ook pas gestopt en het enige wat ik op dit moment heb is die duizeligheid vreselijk zeg. en ben tegerlijke tijd ook nog eens zwanger maar komt goed ik heb een gevoel dat het goe gaat komen.

----------


## karimaben

maar rebecca ik heb van de doker gehoort dat het kind afwijkingen kan overhouden heeft ie dat jou niet verteld dan want ik moest er per direct mee stoppen.

----------


## Xynyx

Mijn gynaecoloog heeft me verzekerd dat het geen schade aan het kind veroorzaakt wanneer je seroxat gebruikt. Al zou ik 4x20 mg gebruiken, zo zei hij.

Ik ben er nog steeds vanaf, de paniekaanvallen zijn nog steeds aanwezig. Wel neem ik tegen de spanning passieflora en tegen slapeloosheid (angst om in slaap te vallen) een kop thee van hop.

----------


## samurailady

@Ronald68
Ik heb ook een paar keer geprobeerd te stoppen echter wat ik toen niet wist is dat de ontwenningsverschijnselen erg heftig zijn... 
Ik heb de ontwenningsverschijnselen aangezien voor het feit dat ik niet zonder de parexetine kon en dus door moest gaan... 
Nu ik door die moeilijke tijd heen ben voel ik me steeds lekkerder in mijn vel zitten en zijn mijn gewrichtsklachten zo sterk afgenomen en mijn emotie toegenomen.
Ook ben ik kilo's lichter geworden want ik was door het gebruik bijna 10 kilo aangekomen.

Als ik destijds had geweten toen ik ging minderen dat het ontwenningsverschijnselen waren had ik gewoon doorgezet en niet gewoon braaf die troep geslikt.

----------


## Ronald68

Samurailady,

Ik heb niet erg veel last gehad van ontwenningsverschijnselen, eigenlijk helemaal niet. Ik had netjes afgebouwd. Ik heb daar 2 maanden over gedaan. Echter de problemen (angststoornissen) kwamen deels terug. Ik ben toen eerst 10mg gaan slikken en nu weer 20. Ik voel me prima, voor zover een 'normaal mens' dat ook kan zijn. Problemen zijn er altijd wel. Eest maar eens 20kg er af en weer een halve marathon lopen.

----------


## Hippiester22

Ik slik nu ongeveer 3 maanden Paroxetine 30 mg per dag
eerst had ik 20 mg maar ze hebben laatst verhoogd naar 30 mg
maar ik heb er geen goede ervaring mee eigenlijk
ben het spul eigenlijk zat
Word er alleen maar meer depressiever van en veel slaapproblemen, hoofdpijn en vorige week een zware psychose aanval gehad en voor het gebruik van paroxetine had ik al veel last van suicide gedachtes en door dit middel lijkt dat alleen maar erger te worden en dus niet minder 
morgen krijg ik weer een gesprek en ben benieuwd hoe dat gaat verlopen
heb hier nog een website gevonden over anti-depressiva 

http://www.bijwerkingenpsychiatrisch...depressiva.htm

----------


## Hippiester22

Hebben jullie trouwens ook snel last van blauwe plekken met het gebruik van paroxetine?

elke dag lijkt het wel of ik er blauwe plekken bij heb

ookal stoot ik niet

----------


## Wimhar

Ik ben tijdens het gebruik van Seroxat (5 maanden, 20mg) ruim 20kilo aangekomen. Op het laatst had ik na het traplopen naar de eerste etage een gevoel of ik hard moest doorademen, een soort druk midden in de rug.
Dat was voor mij een reden om te stoppen. Na afbouwen nu 4 weken seroxatvrij. Echter het gevoel bij traplopen is nog niet weg.
Sporten kan ik wel en heb dan ook geen last.
Iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## gonzoo

Hallo allemaal,

Na ontslag bij een Accountantskantoor bijna 2 jaar geleden ben ik ook mede door traumatische ervaringen in mijn leven depressief geworden. Op mijn eigen verzoek bij de huisarts, en in samenspraak met de psychologe ben ik paroxetine 20 mg gaan gebruiken. Dit gebruik ik nu iets meer dan een jaar. Ieder maand op bezoek bij de huisarts om de situatie te bekijken en dan kreeg ik weer voor een maand paroxetine mee. Doordat de problemen die er waren nu voor een groot deel verwerkt zijn ben ik gaan afbouwen. (Ik ben voorlopig nog wel een keer per maand bij de psychologe) *Ik heb ook heel erg veel baat bij Reiki.*De huisarts wilde me zonder afbouwen onmiddellijk laten stoppen, ik had nog 3 tabletten en hij zei neem die laatste paar maar om de anderste dag in en dan is het klaar. De volgende dag had ik een afspraak bij de psychologe en die schrok van het advies van de dokter, ze adviseerde mij om de eerste week half-heel-half te doen, de tweede week iedere dag een halve, en de derde week om de dag een halve. 
Ik ben nu met de tweede week begonnen om iedere dag een halve te nemen en ik moet zeggen dat het tot nog toe redelijk goed gaat. Wel een beetje een watterig gevoel in mijn hoofd en behoorlijke gewrichtspijnen maar verder mag ik niet klagen.
Ik heb overigens het afgelopen jaar gewoon af en toe een glas wijn of een biertje genomen.

----------


## bobo64

Ben een man van 45.
Ik ging naar de dokter met een angststoornis.
Kreeg meteen een antidepressivum voor geschreven.
Gebruik nu 4 jaar het middel paroxetine.
Het middel heeft mij veranderd.
In het begin wil je het niet aannemen van de mensen om je heen.
Dat je een ander persoon bent geworden ( in negatieve zin )
Je weet het! maar je wilt het niet weten.

Onverschillig veel dromen kluizenaar geen eetlust kort lontje herfst in mijn hooft.
Paroxetine heeft mijn levens lust ontnomen.
Zou ik dood gaan zou ik dat niet zo erg vinden.
Wat een rot gevoel.

Ben vandaag naar de dokter geweest.
Ik ga stopen met het middel, mijn lichaam ontgiften.
Wil weer mijn eigen gevoel terug, een goed mens zijn die ik altijd was.

Ik ben er wel bang voor.
Wat het stopen met me gaat doen

----------


## dotito

Hallo Bobo,

Wens je in ieder geval veel moed toe om te stoppen met u medicatie.Heb het destijds ook meegemaakt,hoop van harte dat je snel weer de oude word.

Is idd vergif die AD heeft mij vroeger ook heel hard veranderd,ben blij dat ik er vanaf ben.

Sterkte!D

----------


## gonzoo

Hallo Bobo,
Ik wens je heel veel succes met het stoppen, doe het wel in je eigen tempo.
Je voelt zelf het beste hoe snel je moet afbouwen. laat je niet ontmoedigen als je wat meer tijd nodig hebt. Zet wel door!!!!

Mij heeft het persoonlijk heel veel geholpen dat mijn huisarts en een schat van een vrouwelijke psycholoog heel goed met mij mee gedacht hebben. 

Ik ben in aanraking gekomen met Reiki, het mooiste dat in mijn leven is gekomen. Je leert om weer van jezelf te houden en jezelf te helen. 

Ik heb vorig jaar mei zelf Reiki 1 gedaan, ik ben weer een gelukkig mens met heel veel zin in het leven.
Groeten Gonzoo

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Bobo,
Jammer dat je zo snel AD voorgeschreen kreeg en er zo door veranderd bent ten negatieve  :Frown: 
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en doorzettingsvermogen toe met afbouwen, doe dit wel in een eigen tempo, zodat je minder last hebt van ontwenningsverschijnselen. 

Hallo Gonzoo,
Fijn dat jij een goede huisarts en psychologe had die met jou meedachten en dat je dankzij Reiki weer een gelukkig mens bent met heel veel zin in het leven!  :Smile: 
Hoelang heb jij gedaan over afbouwen of ben je nog steeds bezig? En heb je veel last gehad van de ontwenningsverschijnselen?

----------


## gonzoo

Hallo Luuss,
Ik heb 1,5 jaar paroxetine 1 tablet per dag genomen. Het afbouwen heb ik in 3maanden gedaan. Wekelijks een heel klein beetje minder. In eerste instantie was ik te snel, waardoor ik hele pijnlijke spieren kreeg en electrische schokjes in mijn hoofd. Dat maakte me erg angstig, toen heb ik besloten om het in een langzamer tempo te doen.
Het is nu een jaar geleden, na het definitieve stoppen ben ik nog een paar keer bij de psychologe en de huisarts geweest. Afgelopen oktober voor het laatst.
Mede door Reiki (die een heleboel oud zeer heeft opgeruimd) en de geweldige steun van mijn Reiki-master ben ik een gelukkiger mens dan ooit tevoren.

Gonzoo

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gonzoo,

Goed dat je zelf aanvoelde dat je langzamer moest afbouwen  :Smile: 
Erg fijn om te horen dat je al zolang gestopt bent en dat je mede door Reiki veel oud zeer hebt 'opgeruimd' en je nu gelukkiger in het leven staat!
Dit is positief en hoopvol voor alle mensen die willen stoppen met AD  :Smile: 
Blijf je Reiki doen ter ontspanning?
Hopelijk blijf je je zo gelukkig voelen! Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Ronald68

> Onverschillig veel dromen kluizenaar geen eetlust kort lontje herfst in mijn hooft.
> Paroxetine heeft mijn levens lust ontnomen.
> Zou ik dood gaan zou ik dat niet zo erg vinden.
> Wat een rot gevoel.


Bobo, Ik herken wel een aantal van je problemen, maar ik peins er niet over om te stoppen. reeds eerder geprobeerd en mijn angsten kwamen terug. Ik ben juist beter gaan functioneren. Deels door de psycholoog en deels door de paroxetine. 

Ik vind het dapper dat je het besluit tot stoppen genomen hebt. Ik ben er (nog) niet aan toe.

----------


## bar761

heb ook jaren seroxat geslikt(als er 1 is die veel AD gehad heeft ben ik het wel)
het hielp mij niet voldoende en ben er toen gewoon direct mee gestopt, om met en ander middel weer te starten.
heb nooit klachten van op en afbouw van seroxat gehad.
als ik dit allemaal lees.....

----------


## dotito

@Bvanmarle,ja dan zul je waarschijnlijk minder last hebben van de nevenwerkingen zoveel te beter he!
Iedereen reageert er natuurlijk anders op.Maar dat is natuurlijk positief voor jou.Want ik heb het ook een(paar dagen)genomen en ik moest er direkt mee stoppen.hartkloppingen,kortademig,wazig zien,draaierig....

Groetjes,

----------


## bar761

@dotito,
knap dat je er met klachten toch vanaf gekomen bent.
slik je op dit moment nog AD.
groeten,
barbara

----------


## dotito

@Bvanmarle,nee nu niet meer ben er nu 1,5jaar vanaf ben er heel blij om.
Heb toens Lerivon genomen,dat is nog een van de oudere AD.

----------


## bar761

hallo dotito,
ik slik nu zelf ook een klassiek AD,
heb daar 1 nacht goed van geslapen.....
heb alle soorten en maten van AD onderhand wel gehad, ook combi,s
serequel erbij enz.
maar slapen, ho maar....ben het onderhand zo zat.
kan je op leviron goed slapen??
groeten, barbara

----------


## bar761

sorry, bedoel lerivon

----------


## dotito

@Bvanmarle,bij mij hielp lerivon destijds goed ik sliep daar heel goed van in.Het enige nevenwerking dat ik had,was constipatie en gewichtsnoename.

Groetjes,D

----------


## Eliejn

Hallo, 
Ik ben 17 jaar en pak ondertusse ongeveer 5 maande seroxat
Ik vergeet soms het soms wel is in te neme, overlaatst ben ik het weer eens 2 dage vergete en dat merk ik dan wel, dan krijg ik zo een raar gevoel over myn lichaam, rare tintelinge waar ik echt zot van wordt, wat dus wrs een ontwenningsverschijnsel zal zyn. Ik heb het nie zo voor die pille maar ik moet ze van de dokter minstens een jaar inneme maar nu ben ik bang dat als ik stop dat mijn angste zulle terugkome en er erge afkickverschijnsele van zal krijge als ik na 2 dage al tintelinge begin te krijge
(+ neem nu een half per dag sinds iets meer als een week en ik voel wel dat het niet eve doeltreffend is)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Hopelijk blijf je je goed voelen en goed functioneren met de combi psycholoog en paroxetine. 

@ Barbara,
Fijn dat je geen klachten had bij op- en afbouw seroxat  :Smile:  Wel vervelend dat je eerst het hele assortiment aan AD's en combi's bij langs moest gaan... 
Gelukkig las ik vandaag dat de huidige combi wel lijkt te werken!

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je AD vrij door het leven kan wandelen en dat je jou eerdere ervaringen deelt!

@ Eliejn,
Die rare tintelingen en het rare gevoel dat je kreeg kwamen hoogstwaarschijnlijk van de ontwenningsverschijnselen. 
Heb je ook therapie of geprekken met een psycholoog ofzo naast de seroxat om je angst of de oorzaak van de angst onder controle te proberen te krijgen? 
Er zijn verscheidene afbouwschema's, als je langzaam afbouwt dan heb je de minste kans op ontwenningsverschijnselen... oa bij de post 'afbouwen anti-depressiva' kan je er meer over lezen.Heel veel succes!

----------


## Eliejn

@ Luuss0404
Dus na 2 dage kan je daar al ontwenningsverschijnselen van krijgen?
Nee, voor de moment neem ik alleen die pillen in maar mijn ma zegt dat ik toch nog is met iemand moet gaan praten
Dankjewel voor de informatie!

+ Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen, ik ben mijn eindwerk aan het maken over agorafobie maar ik zit een beetje vast

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Eliejn,
Als je sommige medicatie 2 dagen niet slikt kunnen er bijwerkingen van komen, maar ook andere factoren zoals hoeveelheid drinken, eten, slaap en stress hebben invloed.
Met een hulpverlener praten is geen slecht idee, zeker niet als je dat zelf ook wil, want een hulpverlener kan je oa leren hoe je met je angst kan omgaan...

Op wat voor manier zit je vast en wil je hulp bij je eindwerk; extra informatie of ervaringen of iets anders?

----------


## Ronald68

@Beja,
Hier kan ik me bij aansluiten.

@Felice,
Ik gebruik het al een jaar of 3 en wordt 4x per jaar gecontroleerd op ivm bloed doneren. Het is sinds de start van het gebruik niet veranderd.

----------


## Ronald68

> Lieve Felice, 
> Daarnaast wil je er nog even op wijzen dat Seroxat je concentratie/alertheid vermindert. Als je dan iets tegenkomt met de auto ben je dan NIET verzekerd!


Toch nog even dat autorijden nagevraagd bij de verzekering. Het lijkt me namelijk sterk dat half Nederland onverzekerd rond zou rijden. En het is dus ook niet zo zwart-wit (bij SNS-Reaal tenminste). Als de huisarts en of psycholoog er geen problemen mee hebben dat er auto gereden wordt dan is het akkoord.

Dus lekker scheuren met zn allen!!!

----------


## Eliejn

@ Eliejn,
Als je sommige medicatie 2 dagen niet slikt kunnen er bijwerkingen van komen, maar ook andere factoren zoals hoeveelheid drinken, eten, slaap en stress hebben invloed.
Met een hulpverlener praten is geen slecht idee, zeker niet als je dat zelf ook wil, want een hulpverlener kan je oa leren hoe je met je angst kan omgaan...

Op wat voor manier zit je vast en wil je hulp bij je eindwerk; extra informatie of ervaringen of iets anders? 

@ Luuss0404
Meestal merk ik alleen iets als ik het vergeet in te nemen, voor de rest heb ik niet zo veel last van bijwerkingen, alleen dat ik snel moe ben
Ja, ik denk dat ik dat ook ga doen, want ik ben bang om terug te hervallen als ik moet afbouwen met die pillen, dat is nog wel een half jaar maar dat zal snel voorbij zijn$

Ik weet niet wat ik nog allemaal kan vertellen in mijn eindwerk, ik heb al verteld wat het is, wat het veroorzaakt, hoe een paniekaanval in elkaar zit, hoe je er vanaf kan geraken, ... ik wil het anders wel eens doorsturen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Nou fijn dat jij in elk geval niet onverzekerd rondrijdt en lekker kan scheuren in je auto  :Wink: 

@ Eliejn,
Fijn dat je behalve dat je snel moe bent geen andere bijwerkingen ervaart  :Smile:  Je kan beter de oorzaak aanpakken van je angst en daarmee leren omgaan, als dat lukt hoef je ook niet bang te zijn dat je aan de AD moet blijven!
Als je al verteld hebt wat agorafobie is, waardoor het veroorzaakt wordt, hoe een paniekaanval in mekaar zit en hoe je er vanaf komt heb je al veel verteld... als je dat nog niet al hebt verwerkt kun je ook een stukje maken over hoe medemensen ermee om kunnen gaan? Lijkt me leuk als je het doorstuurt, ik stuur je wel even een prive-berichtje met mijn e-mail...

----------


## Nanske85

hey ja ik herkent dit heb bijna de zelfde klachten dan jou,ik kan ook niet van die medicijnen afblijven,ik sluit me ook op en veel slapen,ik heb zelfs dat ik me ongelukkig veel en ik denk aan zelf moord,ik ben ook aan het afbouwen maar dat gaat moeilijk,ik ben blij dat ik dat gelezen heb ik dacht dat het aan me zelf lag maar het licht aan die medicijnen en ik denk dat ik maar eens met de huisarts ga spreken,hierover mijn ouders dus niemand weet dit dat ik dit voel,ik slink deze medicijen in voor mijn angstoornis,en voor paniek aanvallen dat ik krijg van mijn angstroorenis,af en toe weet ik niet meer wat ik wil,dat word ik gek van binnen dan lig ik in bed ga ik huilen pfff dus ook een hoop elende,ik slik die al zeker dan 5 jaar of langer

gr nancy

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb overigens een ander merk gekregen van de apotheek. Is dit landelijk of alleen mijn verzekeraar? (Amersfoortse / Fortis)

----------


## Elisa28

Hallo lieve mensen,

Ik zit nu ook al zo'n 10 jaar aan die rommel en kom er ook niet vanaf, wat een hel is het. Ik heb zelfs tijdens het gebruik elektrische schokjes in mijn hoofd. Ik wil er zo graag vanaf maar zou echt niet meer weten hoe. Heb ook niet het gevoel dat ze meer helpen. Weet iemand raad? Ik slik elke dag 1 tabelt van 10 mg

Groetjes Elisa

----------


## dotito

Hallo Elisa,

Wat je mischien kan doen is met je huisarts/neuroloog eens over praten.
Zeggen dat je daar vanaf wil,zo kan je toch samen dat afbouwen.
Heb ik destijds ook gedaan met mijn dr.
Zal idd.niet makkelijk zijn na10 jaar,maar waar een wil is"is een weg"

Natuurlijk als je iets afbouwd moet je dat altijd geleidelijk aan doen.En ook niet op eigen houtje.
En je mag nooit ineens stoppen,anders krijg je een terugval.

Grtjes Do

----------


## Elisa28

Hai Do,

Dank je wel voor je reactie. Ik ga zeker contact opnemen met mijn huisarts.
Heb wel vaker pogingen gedaan om te stoppen maar die liepen op niks uit. Maar nu moet ik maar eens doorbijten hoor, wil er zo graag vanaf, want dan gaan die elektrische schokjes ook weg, die zijn zo vervelend! Bah.

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Nanske85,
Fijn dat je hier herkenning voelt en weet dat een oorzaak van hoe je je voelt bij de medicatie kan liggen!
Heb je naast de medicatie ook therapie of gesprekken om te leren omgaan met je angst en paniekaanvallen?
Goed dat je hier neerzet hoe je je voelt  :Smile:  Hopelijk gaat het allemaal goed met je komen! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Ronald,
Hm jammer dat je nog geen antwoord op je vraag hebt gehad  :Frown:  Wat heb jij nu precies meegekregen dan?
Op deze link http://www.mijnmedicijnvergoeding.nl/ kan je kijken hoeveel er vergoed wordt per medicijn en verzekeraar en ook wat de andere merknamen en fabrikanten zijn. Misschien dat je hier je antwoord kan vinden?

@ Elisa28,
Wat vervelend zeg dat je met gebruik ook elektrische schokjes hebt en dat je al zo lang aan het rommelen bent  :Frown:  Kan je niet met je huisarts of psych overleggen voor andere medicatie om te kijken of dat misschien beter voor je werkt en jij er beter op reageert of heb je hiervoor al andere AD geprobeerd?
Ik hoop dat je een goede oplossing vind! Misschien zoals Dotito zegt kijken of je op een hele langzame manier kan afbouwen zodat het je wel lukt en je minder last van bijwerkingen krijgt? Staan hier op de site vele tips en adviezen om te stoppen of af te bouwen... Ik hoop dat je daar wat aan hebt!
Heel veel sterkte en positiviteit gewenst!

----------


## dutchlely

> hallo....
> ik las je bericht en t is al 2 jaar geleden nu voor je...!!!
> ik ben er nu pas 4 weken vanaf en ik wil ook nooit geen medicijnen meer!!
> maar t valt verdomd zwaar moet ik zeggen 
> weet af en toe niet hoe ik de dag door moet komen!!!
> de afkickverschijnselen zijn bijna weg maar heb t gevoel dat ik weer de zelfde klachten terug kryg als waar ik ze voor ben gaan slikken 
> (angst en paniek aanvallen)
> kan je me vertellen hoe t nu met je is en wat je in die 2 jaar gedaan hebt ben je weer aaan de med. gegaan of een bepaalde therapie gedaan???
> hoop in iedergeval dat t nu goed met je gaat !!!
> danielle


Hallo
Wil even laten weten dat ik in mei er een jaar vanaf ben.Na de dood van mijn ma had ik echt iets nodig ,en was blij met paroxetine.Nu valt het me meehet stoppen alleen ik houd een gevoelig hersenvlies,of schokjes zoals sommige dit noemen.Toch wordt het elke maand beter,en voel ik me zo goed teweten dat ik zonder kan .Heel veel sterkte het gaat je lukken

----------


## dutchlely

Hallo
Wil even laten weten dat ik in mei er een jaar vanaf ben.Na de dood van mijn ma had ik echt iets nodig ,en was blij met paroxetine.Nu valt het me meehet stoppen alleen ik houd een gevoelig hersenvlies,of schokjes zoals sommige dit noemen.Toch wordt het elke maand beter,en voel ik me zo goed teweten dat ik zonder kan .Heel veel sterkte het gaat je lukken

----------


## Ronald68

Luus,

Ik heb even gebeld met de verzekeraar en die vergoed gewoon alles. De apotheek heeft sandoz niet meer op voorraad vanwege de hoogte van de prijs. Dat is dus de reden dat ik een alternatief gekregen heb. Ik heb er geen problemen mee want ik betaal het toch zelf van mijn eigen risico.

----------


## JoJo87

Hallo

Ik ben nieuw hier... Aangezien ik binnen een goed jaar aan kinderen wil beginnen, wil ik nu starten met het afbouwen van Paroxetine. TOch gaat dit moeizamer dan verwacht... ik ben enorm duizelig, ijl in het hoofd, angstig, zweetaanvallen,... Noem maar op! Ook heb ik het gevoel dat ik helemaal "alleen" ben op de wereld, niemand begrijpt - zogezegd - wat ik doormaak... Als ik op het werk ben, weet ik vaak niet waar mijn hoofd staat en ben dan enorm zenuwachtig en bouw een muur om me heen...

Ik ben ergens bang wat er na het stoppen met dit medicijn gaan gebeuren met me. Ik wil niet opnieuw -zoals 2 jaar geleden - angstaanvallen hebben.

Buiten de huisdokter, moet ik andere hulp inschakelen?

Liefs

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dutchlely,
Fijn om te horen dat je er bijna een jaar vanaf bent! Wel vervelend dat je een gevoelig hersenvlies blijft houden  :Frown: 

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je weet waarom de apotheek je heeft overgezet en dat er geen problemen zijn met verzekering  :Smile:  Heb je geen bij effecten?

@ Jojo87,
Vervelend dat je bij het stoppen zoveel bijwerkingen ondervind en je je zo raar voelt.
Misschien dat je kan overleggen met je huisarts om langzamer af te bouwen in de hoop dat je dan minder bijwerkingen ervaart?
Als je bang bent voor nieuwe angstaanvallen als je helemaal gestopt bent is het misschien handig om middels therapie de oorzaak van de angstaanvallen te gaan onderzoeken en ermee om te leren gaan?!
Heel veel sterkte!!!

----------


## mx1

Bedankt Debby voor jou berichtje. Ikzelf ben nu ook aan het stoppen met seroxat omdat ik een te hoge cholesterolwaarde heb, dik geworden ben en moeilijkheden ondervind met het sexuele. Het stoppen met seroxat valt mij ook zwaar, vooral duizeligheid en zeer prikkelbaar zijn, zijn zowat de voornaamste verschijnselen. Ik heb al wat ruzie gemaakt op het werk en hier thuis en ook onze relatie heeft het zwaar te verduren. Voor mijn psychiater is het ofwel doorbijten ofwel prozac nemen en met dat laatste na een tijd afbouwen omdat deze minder afkickverschijnselen vertoont. Ik ben blij geweest toen ik seroxat kon gebruiken om mijn gevoelens en mijn angsten onder controle te houden. Maar het is een verdomd zwaar spul om er vanaf te geraken. Ik hoop dat het me gaat lukken, ik hou van mijn vrouw en wil haar niet kwijt.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte MX1!! (ik weet hoe zwaar dat kan zijn!)

Xx Ag

----------


## woelie

Hoi,
Ik las je verhaal op de site over de bijverschijnselen van het afbouwen. Inmiddels ben ik ca. 3 maanden helemaal van de Paroxetine af (eindelijk...).
Ik weet niet hoe het jou nu vergaat (het is al even geleden dat je dit schreef) maar je kunt er echt afkomen. Iedereen heeft in meer en mindere mate last van heel vervelende bijverschijnselen. Zo ben ik maandenlang erg moe geweest, last van mijn spijsvertering, licht in mijn hoofd, misselijk etc..
Maar gelukkig gaat het nu echt beter. 
Nog even een belangrijke opmerking: Ik werk bij het Riagg, een collega (arts) heb ik geinformeerd naar deze bijverschijnselen. Volgens hem moet je het, als het je eerst niet lukt om te stoppen, na 2 jaar weer proberen (toevallig zat er bij mij 2 1/2 jaar tussen). Dus een grote kans, dat die angstaanvallen waar je bang voor bent, niet terugkomen !!
Hopelijk heb je hier wat aan. Succes/sterkte verder als je nog niet helemaal afgekicked ben. 





> Hallo
> 
> Ik ben nieuw hier... Aangezien ik binnen een goed jaar aan kinderen wil beginnen, wil ik nu starten met het afbouwen van Paroxetine. TOch gaat dit moeizamer dan verwacht... ik ben enorm duizelig, ijl in het hoofd, angstig, zweetaanvallen,... Noem maar op! Ook heb ik het gevoel dat ik helemaal "alleen" ben op de wereld, niemand begrijpt - zogezegd - wat ik doormaak... Als ik op het werk ben, weet ik vaak niet waar mijn hoofd staat en ben dan enorm zenuwachtig en bouw een muur om me heen...
> 
> Ik ben ergens bang wat er na het stoppen met dit medicijn gaan gebeuren met me. Ik wil niet opnieuw -zoals 2 jaar geleden - angstaanvallen hebben.
> 
> Buiten de huisdokter, moet ik andere hulp inschakelen?
> 
> Liefs

----------


## Luuss0404

@ MX1,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?
Heb je nog veel last gehad van de ontwenningsverschijnselen?

@ Woelie,
Fijn dat je eindelijk af bent van de Paroxetine  :Smile: 
Hoelang en in welke dosering heb je het gebruikt en hoe heb je afgebouwd? 
Heb je lang last gehad van de ontwenningsverschijnselen?
Hopelijk gaat het nu goed met je!

----------


## mx1

Dag Luuss0404,
ik ben gestopt met seroxat en zelfs met valdoxan.
En dat heeft me toch weken miserie gegeven.
Maar nu voel ik me beter, misschien ook wel omdat ik
nu 5htp neem, iets wat ik hier ben tegengekomen.
Bij Piet geloof ik dat het was.
Ik hoop dat 5htp voldoende voor mij gaat zijn.
Binnenkort ga ik nog eens langs bij een kruidendokter om te
zien wat die gaat voorstellen. 
Ik hou jullie op de hoogte!
Doeikes.
PS. Er is heel wat te vinden op het net over 5htp maar of het echt helpt,
ook op lange termijn, is niet helemaal duidelijk. Mijn apotheek adviseerde
mij ook om niet meer dan 100mg per dag te nemen want meer zou schadelijk
kunnen zijn voor de hartklep e.d.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo mx1,
He vervelend dat zowel Seroxat als Valdoxan niet werkten voor je  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat je je inmiddels wat beter voelt en dat de 5htp daar misschien mede oorzaak aan is.
Hopelijk heeft de kruidendokter nog tips voor je!
Ja ik heb wisselende informatie gelezen over 5htp, maar wel fijn dat de apotheek je adviseerde!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

----------


## woelie

Hoi, bedankt voor je belangstelling.
Ik slikte tot 2007 20 mg (toen lukte het stoppen niet) Vervolgens ben ik 10 mg. gaan innemen tot maart dit jaar. Niet veel, maar toch.. Eerst nam ik 10 mg. om de dag, zo'n maand of 2. Daarna 1 x per 3 dagen en 1 x per 4 dagen tot ik half juni definitief ben gestopt. 
Ik ben wel erg lang erg moe geweest, het schoot niet op. Ik dacht eerst dat ik wat anders onder mijn leden had, wellicht een virus.  :Confused:  Ik weet niet zeker of het een combinatie was, maar het heeft wel ruim 4 maanden geduurd alvorens ik weer wat meer energie kreeg. Momenteel gaat het gelukkig stukken beter, heb ik mijn energie weer bijna helemaal terug en ben ik eindelijk van de paroxetine af. 
En nu... op naar mijn vakantie in Nieuw Zeeland, ruim 5 weken vanaf begin november..!  :Smile: 








> @ MX1,
> Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?
> Heb je nog veel last gehad van de ontwenningsverschijnselen?
> 
> @ Woelie,
> Fijn dat je eindelijk af bent van de Paroxetine 
> Hoelang en in welke dosering heb je het gebruikt en hoe heb je afgebouwd? 
> Heb je lang last gehad van de ontwenningsverschijnselen?
> Hopelijk gaat het nu goed met je!

----------


## Ronald68

@Woelie,

Super dat je er vanaf bent. Maar komen de "problemen" helemaal niet meer terug? Zelf ook afgebouwd op een soort gelijke manier, maar was er helaas niet klaar voor en zit weer "gewoon" aan de 20mg.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Woelie,
Graag gedaan hoor, was benieuwd hoe het je gelukt was en hoe het ging, met jou ervaring help je anderen natuurlijk ook weer  :Smile: 
Ja langzaam afbouwen is wel de beste manier en gelukkig is het jou gelukt!
Vervelend dat je zolang erg moe bent geweest, kan me voorstellen dat je dacht iets onder de leden te hebben, kan best een combi zijn geweest van afbouwen en griepje, had je verder nog afbouwverschijnselen of zoals Ronald zegt een 'terugval'?
Gelukkig gaat het stukken beter met je en heb je weer bijna al je energie terug sinds je gestopt bent!
Hartstikke leuk vooruitzicht heb jij zeg! Lekker even 5 week naar Nieuw Zeeland, andere omgeving kan ongelofelijk goed doen en je kan er een hoop zien en doen! Ik hoop dat je het er erg leuk gaat hebben en met een goed gevoel terug komt!

@ Ronald,
Jammer dat jou eerdere afbouw/stop poging niet lukte  :Frown: 
Er komt vanzelf een moment waarop je er wel klaar voor bent, en zo niet dan is dat ook geen ramp, als jij je maar goed voelt!

----------


## woelie

Hoi Ronald, ik heb geen terugvalproblemen meer gehad, tenminste niet psychisch als je dat bedoelt. 
Ik heb het volgende dacht al eens eerder op deze site gezet: Een collega (arts) van het Riagg waar ik werk vertelde mij dat, wanneer een stoppoging niet lukt, je het nog een keer na 2 jaar moet proberen. Toevallig (want ik hoorde dit pas later) ben ik na 2 1/2 jaar weer gaan afbouwen, en nu lukt het dus wel. Wellicht een tip voor je!
Ook zou het misschien voor jou ook een optie kunnen zijn om eerst af te bouwen naar 10 mg., dit vervolgens zeker 2 jaar te slikken, en dan weer verder af te bouwen naar 0. Zo is het bij mij gegaan. 
Natuurlijk zijn we allemaal verschillend en hebben we onze eigen besognes waar het afbouwen door beinvloed wordt, maar je weet maar nooit, toch..?
Eerlijkheidshalve moet ik er ook bij vertellen dat ik sinds jaar en dag last heb gehad van "angst voor de angst". Dat kan je leven behoorlijk beinvloeden, ook op werkgebied. Hiervoor heb ik jaren wisselend therapie gehad, maar tevergeefs. Totdat ik (ca. 5 jaar geleden) een andere huisarts kreeg die mij propanolol voorschreef, een middel die je hart rustig houdt in, voor mij, "angstige" situaties. Dat werkt bij mij super..! Ik durfde gaandeweg steeds meer, vooral op werkgebied. En nu heb ik de baan van mijn leven en voel me daar zeker in. Dit werkt natuurlijk direkt door in je gevoel van welzijn en heeft ook effect op je stemming. 

Ik hoop voor je dat je het aandurft om ooit weer de paroxetine af te bouwen, maar bovenal is het 't belangrijkst dat je plezier hebt in het leven. Daar gaat het toch om. 

Sterkte en alle goeds toegewenst,
Woelie 







> @Woelie,
> 
> Super dat je er vanaf bent. Maar komen de "problemen" helemaal niet meer terug? Zelf ook afgebouwd op een soort gelijke manier, maar was er helaas niet klaar voor en zit weer "gewoon" aan de 20mg.

----------


## woelie

Dag Luus, dank je wel voor je enthousiaste meeleven.
Wat betreft de afbouwverschijnselen, psychisch heb ik geen terugval gehad (zie ook mijn antwoord aan Ronald).
Wel was ik nog een lichamelijk afbouwverschijnsel vergeten (de moeheid had de meeste invloed). Ook heb ik maandenlang problemen gehad met mijn spijsvertering. Het eten zakte niet goed door en ook daar werd ik weer moe-er van, ik had maagpijn, was erg winderig, had een harde buik en kon wisselend moeilijk naar het toilet. Door regelmatig een half uurtje plat op mijn rug te gaan liggen, ontspande mijn buik weer enigszins. Mijn huisarts heeft een bloedonderzoek laten doen voor mijn galblaas en voor een eventuele infectie in mijn maag. Maar geen van beiden waren positief, dus daar lag het niet aan. Deze spijsverteringsproblemen zijn daarom volgens mij wel gekomen door de afbouw van de paroxetine. 
Wel moet ik erbij zeggen dat ik al jarenlang gevoelig ben op mijn maag en darmen. Ik moet regelmatig eten om de boel "in bedrijf" te houden. Hier is overigens heel goed mee te leven. 

groetjes en het beste,
Woelie 



QUOTE=Luuss0404;52873]@ Woelie,
Graag gedaan hoor, was benieuwd hoe het je gelukt was en hoe het ging, met jou ervaring help je anderen natuurlijk ook weer  :Smile: 
Ja langzaam afbouwen is wel de beste manier en gelukkig is het jou gelukt!
Vervelend dat je zolang erg moe bent geweest, kan me voorstellen dat je dacht iets onder de leden te hebben, kan best een combi zijn geweest van afbouwen en griepje, had je verder nog afbouwverschijnselen of zoals Ronald zegt een 'terugval'?
Gelukkig gaat het stukken beter met je en heb je weer bijna al je energie terug sinds je gestopt bent!
Hartstikke leuk vooruitzicht heb jij zeg! Lekker even 5 week naar Nieuw Zeeland, andere omgeving kan ongelofelijk goed doen en je kan er een hoop zien en doen! Ik hoop dat je het er erg leuk gaat hebben en met een goed gevoel terug komt!

@ Ronald,
Jammer dat jou eerdere afbouw/stop poging niet lukte  :Frown: 
Er komt vanzelf een moment waarop je er wel klaar voor bent, en zo niet dan is dat ook geen ramp, als jij je maar goed voelt![/QUOTE]

----------


## Ronald68

Woelie,

Ik herken dat 


> "angst voor de angst"


 heel goed. En daar heb ik nu ook geen last meer van. Niet alleen ik, maar ook mijn gezin heeft daar baat bij. Na het afbouwen kwam dat weer terug. Daarom ben ik er weer mee begonnen.

----------


## Anoek1975

Hallo...

Ook voor mij is het nu de 5e x dat ik van die ellende genaamd Seroxat af probeer te komen. Ik gebruik die ellende nu drie jaar naar aanleiding van een postnatale depressie. Ik voelde mij er goed bij. Ik kreeg mezelf weer terug en door therapie, lichamelijke en psychische, werd ik weer voor de volle 100% mezelf, dus: Stoppen met de medicijnen, dacht ik.
Ja mooi verhaal.... dus niet. Ik heb het besproken met drie verschillende (huis)artsen en zij wisten eigenlijk niet eens van deze verschijnselen (schokken in het hoofd, een vertraagd beeld, zweten, geïrriteerdheid, etc.), wonderlijk maar waar. Ik had al niet zo'n hoge pet op van de Nederlandse huisarts, maar goed...
De één opperde: Langzaam afbouwen.... (na 4 maanden ellende ben ik weer gaan slikken). De ander adviseerde: Cold turkey (na 5 dagen compleet van het padje te zijn, ben ik weer gaan slikken). Uiteindelijk slik ik die bagger nu al een jaar langer omdat ik er niet af kan komen! Dat is toch waanzin!? Deze keer is er eigenlijk een beetje ingeslopen. Als je je prima voelt, vergeet je af en toe je medicatie en dus kwam ik er na drie dagen achter: Hé, ik voel me eigenlijk prima... Doorzetten dan maar? Nu ben ik 5 dagen verder en ik ben weer een zombie! Ik heb mij ziek gemeld. In mijn werk is het niet verantwoord om met een hoofd vol watten te lopen.... Maar hoe lang moet dit duren??? Hebben jullie je ook ziek gemeld tijdens het afkicken??? En wordt dat wel geaccepteerd? Ik vind het erg moeilijk... Ik hoop dat jullie nog wat tips en trucs hebben...

In ieder geval dank,

Anoek

----------


## strijdertje

Anoek,

Ik heb ook 3,5 jaar Seroxat genomen. 2 pogingen tot stoppen gedaan. Steeds mislukt en dan maar terug beginnen nemen.

Het medicijn zal pas vervloekt worden wanneer het afbouwen begint.

Seroxat helpt negatieve gevoelens te maskeren (niet oplossen) en werkt goed tegen angsten.
De medicatie bouwt een glazen koepel rond je hoofd zodat negatieve emoties (maar ook de positieve…) niet of minder tot je doordringen. 
Dit is dan ook het enige positieve wat je ervan kan zeggen. Libidoproblemen, geestelijke afvlakking, apathisch gedrag, gewichtstoename,… zijn geen uitzondering.

Begin dit jaar was ik dus compleet klaar met dit spul en ben ik op de koffie gegaan bij de psychiater en die begreep dat in mijn geval seroxat echt geen oplossing is.
Samen hebben wij een afbouwschema opgesteld dat ik stipt moest volgen, vertrekkende van 20mg per dag.
De eerste stappen zijn de gemakkelijkste, hoe dichter bij 0mg, hoe zwaarder.

Gaan we ervan uit dat je dagelijks 20mg slikt, zorg dan dat je dit nog 4 weken doet om zeker te stabiliseren.
Na 4 weken: 15mg (tabletten van 30mg halveren)
Na 4 weken: 10mg (tabletten van 20mg halveren)
Daarna overschakelen op suspensie (siroop).
Na 4 weken: 9mg (suspensie is handig te doseren met een pipetje)
Na 2 weken: 8mg
Na 2 weken: 7mg
Enz…

Dus samengevat: 
Van 20mg tot 10mg, stappen van 5mg om de 4 weken.
Van 10mg tot 0mg, stappen van 1mg om de 2 weken.

Op deze wijze ben je een ongeveer een half jaar bezig. Dit lijkt lang maar voor mensen die dit medicijn langere tijd (meerdere jaren) gebruiken en bovendien gevoelig zijn voor ontwenningsverschijnselen geeft dit de meeste kans op slagen.

Je zal moeilijke momenten meemaken (vooral vanaf 5mg) maar het is belangrijk om strikt door te zetten. Omring jezelf met goeie mensen uit je omgeving, hou regelmaat en probeer wat te sporten. (wekelijks een paar keer joggen is een aanrader).

De elektrische sensaties in de hersenen zijn zeer lastig en duren ook het langst. Hou er rekening mee dat ze nog tot 2 maanden na het volledige stoppen aanwezig kunnen zijn. Ze ebben langzaam weg.

Het is niet allemaal kommer en kwel. Je libido zal recht evenredig met het afbouwen verbeteren. Je zal terug meer beginnen voelen, zowel slechte als goede zaken. Koester die emoties en hou vol: je komt er wel!

----------


## Ronald68

Anoek,

Ik wil eerst even zeggen dat ik paroxetine geen 


> Ellende


 vind. Ik ben er ontzettend tevreden mee namelijk. Zelfs toen ik tijdelijk een ander merk (geen seorxat dus) voor geschreven kreeg had ik nergens last van. Ook tijdens het afbouwen verliep alles goed, behalve dan dat mijn klachten terug kwamen waardoor ik nu al een jaar of 4 aan het medicijn zit.
Maar als je er echt klaar voor bent om te stoppen zou ik het "schema" van Strijdertje maar eens aanhouden. Het lijkt erg veel op het geen ik gevolgd heb, alleen ik bleef hangen bij 5 door de terug kerende klachten.

Anouk Succes!!!!!

----------


## Anoek1975

@ Ronald68:

Het spijt me, maar op het moment dat het mij werd voorgeschreven was ik niet helder aan het nadenken en heb ik mij niet genoeg verdiept in de gevolgen. (Gewoon *mijn* fout...) En als ik toen had geweten wat ik nu weet: was ik er *niet* aan begonnen. Dat durf ik te stellen. Ik heb mij namelijk niet neergelegd bij de depressie en heb verschillende soorten therapie aangegrepen waardoor ik mij erdoorheen heb gevochten... Echter kreeg ik de therapie via mijn bedrijfsarts aangeboden en niet van mijn huisarts. Natuurlijk zit er een zeer verschillende denkwijze bij deze instanties, maar de oplossingen die mijn bedrijfsarts heeft aangedragen hadden veel 'sneller' effect en GEEN nare bijwerkingen.
Natuurlijk is geen enkele situatie (lees depressie) hetzelfde en zal het natuurlijk voor een grote groep mensen wel helpen, maar er wordt veel te makkelijk naar gegrepen en is bij huisartsen niet bekend dat er ook een grote groep mensen is, die de depressie ook zonder dit middel aankunnen. Als er maar eens wat meer naar het probleem en de oorzaak wordt gekeken. 
Ik zal dit middel aan niemand aanraden.....

In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie.

@ Strijdertje:
Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik vind het wonderlijk dat ik van jou moet horen dat er ook een vloeibare vorm van dit middel is. Dat weet mijn arts volgens mij niet.... Ik zal het er 's vertellen....  :Smile: 
Ik heb gister gebeld met een huisartsenpost en de arts heeft mij aangeraden nu door te zetten. Volgens hem worden de klachten niet erger dan dit en moet ik proberen door te zetten. Volgens hem is het (in de meeste gevallen) na een paar dagen weg, wat zou betekenen dat ik er dan vanaf ben.
Als het langer aanhoudt ga ik weer wat innemen en zal het waarschijnlijk dus de vloeibare vorm worden...

Nu dus vooral afzien, ik voel me misselijk, heb die duizelingen, zweet me helemaal de rambam, heb de wildste dromen, ach allemaal KUT dus!

Ik hoop dat dat snel wegtrekt, ik wacht af....
Nogmaals dank.

----------


## Ronald68

@ Anouk,

Verontschuldigingen waren zeker niet nodig. Ik heb gewoon geluk gehad denk ik. Mijn beroerde jaargetijde komt er weer aan in ieder geval. Ik zet me vast weer schrap.
Succes in ieder geval

----------


## Ilse34

he meid 

heel veel succes toegewenst!!
omega 3 zou helpen de afbouwklachten te verminderen en ook het terugvallen.
mja ik wou ook dat ik nooit met de pillen was begonnen maar voor mij was er toen helaas geen andere mogelijkheid.
ik was te ver heen. een mega kortsluiting in het hoofdje waardoor heel men lichaam en denken om zeep was.
Succes!!!
en hou ons op de hoogte
grtjs

----------


## Agnes574

@Anouk; *sterkte en succes!!!*

@Ronald; Ik ken dat , dat '*beroerde jaargetijde*' .. we slaan ons er allemaal wel doorheen! *Sterkte en succes!!!*

@Sleepy; *merci* voor die omega3-tip ... baadt het niet, schaadt het ook niet  :Wink: 

@Strijdertje; het *afbouw-schema* wat jij hebt neergeschreven is hét ideale afbouwschema voor iedereen die wil stoppen met welke AD dan ook!! Afbouwen/stoppen duu
*Merci* daarvoor!!!

----------


## tukkertje

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zal me eerst even voorstellen aangezien ik een nieuwkomer ben op dit forum.
Ik ben een vrouw van 31 jaar oud en slik vanaf het jaar 2004 seroxat.
Dit naar aanleiding van een ernstige depressie,welke terugkeerde in 2004 nadat ik in het jaar 2000 ook al te kampen kreeg met een depressie.
Vanaf afgelopen dinsdag ben ik van de medicatie af(30 mg 1xdgs) en ik ben werkelijk enorm beroerd!
Momenteel zit ik gewoon te huilen omdat ik zo enorm ziek van ben!
Duizelig,raar in het hoofd,erg dromen,zweten,misselijk,hoofdpijn,koude rillingen,buikpijn,erg kort voor de wagen en een enorme hongergevoel.
Deze klachten komen op en af en ik zou elk moment willen dat deze afkickverschijnselen me met rust lieten.
Ik dacht dat het stoppen met roken al een ware hel voor me was,maar dit spant echt de kroon.
Er is geen haar op me hoofd die er aan denkt om weer te gaan beginnen met de seroxat,maar daar integen vraagt mijn hele dikke zwarte haardos om verlossing van deze ellendige lichamelijke klachten!
Ik geloof dat ik vooral gewoon op dit moment een hoop steun zoek.....want ik voel me allerzieligste die er is.

Groetjes,
Tukkertje

----------


## mx1

Hahaha, het allerzieligste! Moet niet hoor. Velen die met seroxat stoppen voelen zich zo.
Doorbijten, dat is de boodschap. Het afkicken kan namelijk nog een hele poos duren.
Veel sterkte!!!
Mx1

----------


## Xynyx

Gewoon volhouden tukkertje.

Ikzelf ben in 2007 gestopt met seroxat na 20 jaar gebruik. Geleidelijk afbouwen en jezelf telkens voorhouden dat er niets ernstigs aan de hand is, maar dat het de bijverschijnselen zijn van de seroxat ! De ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn dezelfde als die bij het opbouwen.

Het is nu eind 2010 en ik heb "even" verergerde klachten gehad, maar die bleken te worden verhevigd vanwege mijn hormonen ; ik bleek in de overgang te zitten ! Een simpele hormoonpleister bleek dè uitkomst !

Het kan hoor, volhouden en dan lukt het. Ik weet nu niet eens meer hoe die tabletten eruit zien ;-)

----------


## vaart1

Hi,
Ik ben 32 jaar en heb acht jaar Paroxetine geslikt (20 mg) tegen angstaanvallen.
In juni ben ik in vier weken tijd gestopt. De hele zomer ging het best ok, ondanks dat ik in een erg stressvolle werksituatie zat (reorganisatie, sollicitaties). Maar toen ik eind augustus een auto ongeluk kreeg, eenzijdig, zijn alle angsten weer terug gekomen. Paniekaanvallen, bang om dood te gaan, niet durven winkelen. Ik loop nu bij de psych en heb Xanax gekregen, maar ondanks dit, heb ik samen met de huisarts vorige week besloten weer terug te gaan naar de Paroxetine. Helaas, maar dit is ook geen leven zo.
Het valt me nu wel zwaar, ik voel mij raar, trillerig en er niet helemaal 'bij'. Ook ben ik vooral 's ochtends niet lekker. Heb deze week mij dan ook maar ziek gemeld. Het voelt alsof ik weer terug bij 'af' ben, maar ik hoop dat ik in ieder geval straks rustige kerstdagen heb!! Toch ben ik bang dat ik nooit van dit spul af kom!! :Mad:

----------


## Inaz

Waarom wil je zo persé stoppen met deze medicatie, Blijkbaar zit er in deze medicijnen een stofje die jij heel goed kunt gebruiken. Hoeveel mg slik je per dag? Je hebt het over 1 tablet en ik denk dan aan 20 mg??
Ikzelf slik ook al 8 jaar paroxitine, 15 mg per dag. Probeer wel eens te minderen maar merk heel snel dat ik dan minder sterk in het leven sta, depressief wordt en overal om loop te grienen. Waarom zou ik dat mezelf toelaten? Allelei therapieën en gespreksgroepen hebben niet het gewenste effect, het helpt wel mee. 

Lang leve de paroxitine. Ik ben er gelukkig mee!

----------


## vaart1

Hoi Inaz,
Bedankt voor je reactie. Het is inmiddels alweer een half jaar verder en ik heb voor mezelf geaccepteerd dat ik inderdaad dit stofje nodig heb om mij goed te voelen. Ik had in mijn hoofd dat ik er vanaf wilde, mede ook omdat mijn vriend het ook graag wilde, maar nu ben ik zover dat ik zoiets heb dat ik blij ben dat deze pilletjes bestaan!! Ik ga nog wel 1 keer in de 6 weken naar de psycholoog wat mij ook veel heeft geholpen. Al zou ik er wel graag af willen als ik besluit om kinderen te proberen krijgen maar daar moet ik het dan maar met de huisarts over hebben. Ik slik maar 20 mg dus niet zoveel.

Groetjes,
Gerda

----------


## Xynyx

Na 20 jaar seroxat te hebben gebruikt kan ik zeggen dat ik er bijna probleemloos mee gestopt ben, vanaf 2007. Ik kreeg het voor mijn PTSS en angst/paniekstoornis. De bijverschijnselen zijn niet misselijk, wanneer het middel bij jou aanslaat. De werking is dan bijna homeopathisch te noemen ; de klachten worden eerst sterker en bij mij hield dat ook in dat sommige "verborgen" klachten naar buiten traden. Ik werd suïcidaal ! Na 6 wkn gebruik namen die klachten langzaam maar zeker af. Ik had een dosis van 60 mg per dag. Mijn zelstandigheid keerde terug, ik kon weer naar de winkel, reizen per trein, wat ik maar wilde. Mijn gevoel was zeker niet afgevlakt ! Dit ging jaren zo door, tot ik begon met het vergeten van mijn dagelijkse dosis. Dit kwam steeds vaker voor en ik besloot dat dit wsch een teken was dat ik het middel niet meer nodig had. Ben dus op eigen initiatief gaan afbouwen. Heel bewust en doordrongen van het FEIT dat de klachten welke ik had bij het begin van het innemen ook terug zouden keren wanneer ik ermee zou stoppen.

Ik heb voor mezelf heel goed nagedacht of ik dit aan zou kunnen en de diepe klachten door zou kunnen gaan. Ik besloot dat ik dit kon. En dit er ook voor over had. Immers ; wat voor nut heeft het een medicijn te blijven gebruiken wanneer je het telkens vergeet in te nemen en dan met hoofdpijn rondloopt ? Goed, ik heb nu zo'n 3 angstaanvallen per dag, en hoe vermoeiend ook, heb geleerd deze te handlen. Dus ik kan ze aan.

Seroxat/paroxetine is zeer zeker NIET voor iedereen geschikt. Zelf heb ik er erg veel baat bij gehad. Ga niet lopen mopperen op de fabrikant ; het is je eigen arts die je dit middel voorschrijft en je hoort voor te lichten. Toen ik er mee begon waren niet alle bijverschijnselen bekend. Je kunt de jouwe doorgeven aan je arts (heb ik ook gedaan) die het op zijn/haar beurt weer door kan spelen naar de fabrikant, welke het op de bijsluiter kan toevoegen.

Hou ook voor ogen dat je geen enkel middel MOET slikken, maar dat je zelf verantwoordelijk bent en blijft voor je medicijngebruik. 

Heeft seroxat na 6 weken niet het gewenste effect (onthou dat de klachten waarvoor je het kreeg eerst verergeren !) ga dan terug naar je arts en vraag een ander middel ! Onthou dat je wel zelf verantwoordelijk bent voor je eigen gezondheid, niemand kan je verplichten iets te nemen dat niet goed voor jou werkt ! 

Mopperen op je arts en een fabrikant is natuurlijk een optie, maar vergeet je eigen verantwoordelijkheid niet ! Voor ik dit middel gebruikte heb ik 7 jaar psycho-therapie gevolgd en diverse andere middelen (ter ondersteuning) geprobeert. 

Ik wens iedereen die besluit seroxat te gaan gebruiken c.q. het gebruik hiervan te staken veel sterkte en wijsheid toe.

----------


## cynthiabaumler

> Waarom wil je zo persé stoppen met deze medicatie, Blijkbaar zit er in deze medicijnen een stofje die jij heel goed kunt gebruiken. Hoeveel mg slik je per dag? Je hebt het over 1 tablet en ik denk dan aan 20 mg??
> Ikzelf slik ook al 8 jaar paroxitine, 15 mg per dag. Probeer wel eens te minderen maar merk heel snel dat ik dan minder sterk in het leven sta, depressief wordt en overal om loop te grienen. Waarom zou ik dat mezelf toelaten? Allelei therapieën en gespreksgroepen hebben niet het gewenste effect, het helpt wel mee. 
> 
> Lang leve de paroxitine. Ik ben er gelukkig mee!



Hoi
Ik ben het helemaal met je eens. Waarom stoppen als je door dit medicijn eindelijk een leefbaar leven hebt. Mij heeft het alleen maar goeds gebracht.
Ik gebruik al 9 jaar. En ben ook niet van plan te stoppen,.Ik had paniek aanvallen en kwam de deur niet meer uit.
Nu heb ik een bijna "normaal leven". :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

> Hoi
> Ik ben het helemaal met je eens. Waarom stoppen als je door dit medicijn eindelijk een leefbaar leven hebt. Mij heeft het alleen maar goeds gebracht.
> Ik gebruik al 9 jaar. En ben ook niet van plan te stoppen,.Ik had paniek aanvallen en kwam de deur niet meer uit.
> Nu heb ik een bijna "normaal leven".


Helemaal mee eens.

----------


## dotito

Ben blij dat er toch mensen zijn die tegen dit AD kunnen, ik kon er helaas niet tegen ik kreeg er zelfmoordneigingen van brrr..... :Frown:   :Mad:  :Wink:

----------


## cor1948

Wat een ellende met de paroxetine
Slik het nu 10 jaar,1x afgebouwd met de vloeibare,ging goed,maar na een half jaar kwamen mijn angstklachten en hyperventilatie weer terug,weer begonnen dus
nu lees ik hier veel dat de afbouwschema,s veel verschillen
Het beste is,gelijk de vloeibare nemen,als je bv tabletten slikt van 20 mg,bouw dan af met 1mg minder,doe dat een maand,dan weer 1mg,en ga zo door tot dat je zelf denkt,gaat goed en stop dan helemaal.
ik had helemaal geen problemen,alleen ,en,dat hoor je vaak,komen de klachten weer terug,bij mij dus ook.
Maar ik slik niet meer,heb geleerd hoe ik mijn hyperventilatie moet blokkeren,rustig ademen vanuit de buik en ontspannen,ik ben er nog niet,maar zal nooit die rotpillen meer slikken.
De farmacheutische industrie wordt er alleen maar rijk van
Ik weet best dat er mensen zijn die er zich beter door voelen,maar je komt er nooit meer van af
ik heb een buurvrouw die na 15 jaar met de pillen gestopt te zijn nog steeds neurologische problemen heeft,niet meer kunnen lopen,zit in een rolstoel,ze dachten aan MS,maar blijkt dus van de paroxetine te komen
Dus mensen,bezint voor u begint
gr Corrie

----------


## Xynyx

> Wat een ellende met de paroxetine
> Slik het nu 10 jaar,1x afgebouwd met de vloeibare,ging goed,maar na een half jaar kwamen mijn angstklachten en hyperventilatie weer terug,weer begonnen dus
> nu lees ik hier veel dat de afbouwschema,s veel verschillen
> Het beste is,gelijk de vloeibare nemen,als je bv tabletten slikt van 20 mg,bouw dan af met 1mg minder,doe dat een maand,dan weer 1mg,en ga zo door tot dat je zelf denkt,gaat goed en stop dan helemaal.
> ik had helemaal geen problemen,alleen ,en,dat hoor je vaak,komen de klachten weer terug,bij mij dus ook.
> Maar ik slik niet meer,heb geleerd hoe ik mijn hyperventilatie moet blokkeren,rustig ademen vanuit de buik en ontspannen,ik ben er nog niet,maar zal nooit die rotpillen meer slikken.
> De farmacheutische industrie wordt er alleen maar rijk van
> Ik weet best dat er mensen zijn die er zich beter door voelen,maar je komt er nooit meer van af
> ik heb een buurvrouw die na 15 jaar met de pillen gestopt te zijn nog steeds neurologische problemen heeft,niet meer kunnen lopen,zit in een rolstoel,ze dachten aan MS,maar blijkt dus van de paroxetine te komen
> ...



Met alle respect, Corrie,

maar dit is onzin. Ik heb het middel 20 jaar geslikt en was in die tijd van al mijn klachten af. Ik ging waar en wanneer ik dat wilde. En nu ik er al ruim 3 jaar vanaf ben doe ik dat nog steeds. Natuurlijk zijn de klachten waarom ik het middel kreeg voorgeschreven terug. Ik kreeg het middel immers niet voor niets. alleen heb ik eerst wel 7 jaar psycho-therapie gehad. 

Wat wil je ; (of je buurvrouw) daadwerkelijk werken aan je gezondheid/psyche of jezelf wentelen in je leed ? Ooit aan PMT gedacht ? Het is wel wat ERG gemakkelijk om alle verantwoordelijkheid maar in de schoenen van de farmaceutische industrie te gooien ipv daadwerkelijk bezig te gaan met de problematiek in jezelf.. 

Je kunt beslist heel goed afbouwen en stoppen met de seroxat/paroxetine. Dat heb ik ook gedaan en nog wel zonder hulp. Het is maar net wat je zelf wilt. Ga niet alles op een ander (lees ; industrie) gooien, want uiteindelijk ben jezelf degene die verantwoordelijk is voor je eigen gezondheid. IK doe al 3 jaar zonder, na 20 jaar en dat geheel en al op eigen kracht.

----------


## Xynyx

> Ben blij dat er toch mensen zijn die tegen dit AD kunnen, ik kon er helaas niet tegen ik kreeg er zelfmoordneigingen van brrr.....



Die kreeg ik ook, nadat i met het middel startte. Maar die waren na 6 weken weg. En ik kon niet alleen weer gewoon de straat op, ik reisde overal naar toe, in mijn eentje. 

Wat men mij vergat te vertellen was, dat seroxat een "homeopatische" erking heeft wanneer het aanslaat. Eerst verergeren de klachten, daarna verminderen ze. Het zijn de eerste 6 weken die het ergst zijn. En die zijn HELL !!! Maar ik heb na die 6 weken wel mooi alles kunnen doen wat ik altijd al deed. Vlakte mijn gevoel af ? NO WAY !! 

Verdorie, neem je lot ook eens zelf in handen ipv afhankelijk te worden van medicijnen.... (dus van derden !)

----------


## Ronald68

@Xynyx,

Beetje kort door de bocht. Waarom moet iemand wiens levensvreugde verhoogd wordt het risico nemen dit weer ongedaan te maken. Ik heb afgelopen zomer, tussen de buien door, op een afgekeurde steiger zonder randbeveiliging gestaan om kozijnen te schilderen. Iets wat ik zonder paroxetine zeker niet gedaan had. Ik stap fluitend in de auto, ook al ligt er 20cm sneeuw. En dat kost me slechts € 170,-. per jaar. (overigens krijg ik ook nog wat terug omdat het een chronische aandoening is!)
Als je kunt afbouwen dan zeg ik doen, maar niets moet. Iedereen in zijn waarde laten.

@ Dotito, 
Bij mij waren de eerste 4 weken niet grappig, maar dat licht al ver achter mij.

----------


## gabry

Jammer dat er mensen zijn die zo weinig begrip tonen voor diegene die afbouwen als een hel ervaren en nog vele jaren later met de gebakken peren zitten. Verdiep je eens in de materie, "farmaceutische industrie" en je zult met je oren flapperen...

----------


## sietske763

@gabry,
ik vind het echt KLASSE als de mensen stoppen met AD!!
echt waar!
alleen ik snap niet waarom je door een hel zou gaan en daarna nog jaren klachten, als je met AD zo gelukkig bent!
ik slik al ruim 18 jaar AD, verschillende soorten gehad, heb mn huidige AD ruim 12 jaar, ben paar x met cold turkey gestopt, was na 2 weken afbouwklachten vrij.....maar ik was niet gelukkig....
daarom is mijn keuze dat ik verder ga met een pilletje.....

----------


## shanniepennie

ik ben met AD nooit gelukkig geweest. misschien niet de goeie gehad of verkeerde dosering, maar ik ben er nu vanaf, omdat het gewoon niet goed voelde.

----------


## gabry

@ sietske
Ik weet dat je het knap vindt we hebben immers al vaker contact gehad, bedankt daarvoor! Welke AD gebruik je al 12 jaar?
Ik was op den duur niet meer gelukkig met AD, ik kwam 26 kilo aan, en was depressief, bleef er verschrikkelijk in hangen, keek nauwelijks naar mijn familie om en leefde maar voor 1 ding, mezelf, de rest kon me niet boeien. Ik sliep hele dagen mijn leven ging als een roes aan me voorbij. ik leefde op een manier die helemaal niet bij me hoorde ik dronk veel, nam risico's in het verkeer en financieel zat ik op het randje, had de ene relatie na de andere en gaf andere de schuld. Wat ik nog het ergste vind is dat het leven van mijn zoon die tien jaar volledig aan me voorbij zijn gegaan ik had het druk met mezelf. Nee, dat noem ik geen geluk, dat is jezelf de afgrond in werken. 
Het lullige is alleen dat je het niet ziet als je aan de medicijnen zit, je ziet het pas later, veel later, geen twee weken, maar maanden later. En veel daarvan is me verteld door mijn omgeving, want je voelt het zelf heel anders.
Ben ik nu gelukkiger dan toen ik medicijnen had? Eerlijk gezegd niet, ik ben nog steeds depressief, zelf-acceptatie is het allerbelangrijkste, ik moet van mezelf accepteren, dat ik chronisch derpessief ben. 
Als ik eerlijk ben is het leven een stuk zwaarder zonder medicatie. Zeker als je alleen staat voor de opvoeding van een zoon van 16.
Wat me wel gelukkiger maakt is het feit en besef doordat ik gestopt ben, mijn organen weer gezond worden, ik al die tijd geen blaasontsteking heb gehad, ik ben helder en geen zombie die de hele dag op de bank hangt of slaapt.
Helaas zijn er andere dingen voor in de plaats gekomen na het stoppen, zoals hyperventilatie en angst. 
En toch wil ik daar op eigen kracht uitkomen. Een mens is tot zoveel in staat, als je wilt.
Maar het blijft een persoonlijke keus, en ik hoop dat je je nog heel veel jaren gelukkig mag voelen met het gebruik van AD, en dat het voor jou wel goed blijft werken.
Want ik ben en blijf van mening dat het voor sommige mensen de enige oplossing is het leven enigzins leefbaar te houden.
Liefs Gabry x

----------


## sietske763

lieve Gabry,
wat erg voor je dat je met deze klachten door het leven moet.....
18 jaar geleden ben ik begonnen met SSRI,s waaronder dus ook een tijd seroxat, ben daar trouwens in 1 dag mee gestopt en heb totaal geen klachten gehad zoals ik hier veel lees.
12 jaar geleden is mn psych met een ""ouderwets middel"" begonnen, een TC....prothiaden, dit werkte voor mij veel beter, overigens, ik stond ook alleen voor de opvoeding van kids en deed dezelfde dingen als jij zoals relaties, risicovol auto rijden en drinken.
met prothiaden kon ik mn leven radicaal veranderen, geen drank meer, minder eenzaam, positief, etc etc.
ik ben ook wel 30 kg aangekomen, bijna geen libido (ben ondetussen getrouwd)maar dat neem ik allemaal voor lief.
toen ik deze relatie kreeg (8 jaar geleden)werd ik weer zo gelukkig dat ik dacht dat ik nu echt zonder AD door t leven kon en heb een aantal x zonder geprobeerd, de lichamelijke ontwenning was maar kort en alles ging goed....totdat het AD helemaal uit mn bloed was en weer werd ik verdrietig terwijl ik eigenlijk heel gelukkig was...dus vandaar mn keuze om verder te gaan met mijn wonder middel; prothiaden, en ja hoor....ik werd weer super gelukkig en heb ook veel minder lichamelijke klachten wat dus psycho-somatisch was.
ik vind het heel erg als ik jouw verhaal lees.....ik hoop echt voor je dat het leven voor jou ooit gaat veranderen!
ik zal je niet de prothiaden voorschrijven, maar miss dat het ooit voor je van pas komt..
lieve groetjes en veel sterkte!
dikke kus!

----------


## Ronald68

Even een vraagje over het stoppen. Ik ben in augustus naar de F1 in België geweest en was mijn paroxetine van Seroxat vergeten. Ik mocht niet 6 dagen zonder en heb toen bij een apotheek in de buurt een potje pillen gehaald. Dit was een ander merk en heb van die overhang niets gemerkt. IK slik die pillen nog steeds en dat gaat ook goed. Ze zijn daar veel goedkoper overigens. Ongeveer de helft van de prijs hiero.

----------


## Ilse34

is dat venaflaxine dan?

----------


## jolanda27

Gabry, veel respect voor jou verhaal.  :Embarrassment: 

Sietske763, ook voor jou, veel respect voor jou verhaal.  :Embarrassment: 

Ik heb een vraag aan iedereen die AD gebruikt of gebruikt heeft. Ik werd van de AD toen ik die nog gebruikte niet gelukkig. Wat het wel deed, was dat het de scherpe kantjes eraf haalde, dus de dalen werden minder diep, maar de pieken werden ook minder. Het vlakte mijn gevoel af. Depressie gaat niet over met medicatie alleen lijkt mij. (sommige mensen moeten altijd AD blijven slikken, zo ook bij een van mijn vriendinnen). Ik denk dat je ook moet zoeken naar de oorzaak van de depressie en dat goede hulp zeker ertoe bij draagt dat het leven dragelijker wordt. Ik denk dat ook een rol speelt hoe je zelf in het leven staat. Ben je positief of meer een pessimist, dat heeft allemaal zijn invloed. Maar soms heb je gewoon teveel in je rugzak, en dan kun je soms niet anders dan er depressief van worden (overleven!).
Ik wens iedereen die met depressie kampt heel veel sterkte en lieve en geduldige mensen om hen heen die hier begrip voor hebben. Het is zwaar, ik weet het uit eigen ervaring.
Ik ben nu niet meer depressief, maar kan nog wel slechte dagen hebben. Dit heeft gewoon te maken met de rugzak die af en toe openschiet! Ik denk dat iedereen zijn eigen rugzak te dragen heeft. En hoe je daarmee omgaat maakt het verschil! :Confused: 
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## sietske763

@ jolanda,
ik ben het helemaal met je eens dat alleen pillen de boel niet oplossen, naast de meds heb je ook jaren psycho-therapie nodig om jezelf en je valkuilen te herkennen.
maar ook als je je problemen grotendeels kwijt bent, is vaak de serotinine huishouding in je hoofd niet goed, wat dus vaak ook een grote achterliggende mede oorzaak is.
(maar dat weet je vast wel, miss iets voor anderen)en dat krijg je onder controle met een juist AD, ALS die voor de persoon te vinden is.
ik hoop echt voor de chronische mensen hier op MC dat er iets is voor ze, zodat ze wat gelukkiger door het leven kunnen!
jij ook bedankt voor je verhaal!

----------


## sietske763

@ ronald,
wat staat er op het etiketje van je gekochte pillen??
en..............kan je AD zomaar kopen in Belgie??
en hoe kan het dat jij je pillen moet betalen?
ik krijg alles vergoed, zelfs mn pammetjes met een B2 code (chronisch gebruik)

----------


## gabry

@ Jolanda
Heel belangrijk wat je hier schrijft, er zijn heel veel verschillende mensen en ze zien het leven allemaal anders, gaan er anders mee om en ervaren het leven op hun eigen manier. Wat voor de één een eitje is, is voor de ander de mount everest.
Mensen zijn allemaal uniek, en dragen hun unieke genen, het is namelijk genetisch bepaald, of je stressbestendig bent of niet, of je aanleg hebt voor depressie of niet.
Ik weet van mezelf dat ik niet stressbestendig ben, en dat ik aanleg heb voor depressie, daarbij komt ook nog dat ik een introvert persoon ben, dus ik zal nooit een opgewekte positieveling worden, OOK niet met medicatie. Beangstigend is het vaak dat mensen soms de indruk hebben, dat ze vrolijk MOETEN zijn, SNEL mee moeten kunnen met de huidige maatschappij, als je niet ambitieus bent, tel je niet mee. Een moeder en huisvrouw zijn is tegenwoordig NOT DONE, je kunt toch nog best een baan naast je huishouden, hebben, er fantastisch uitzien, 20 hobby's hebben en nog wat vrijwilligerswerk doen? En vooral moet je niet vergeten, dat tegen iedereen te vertellen en ohja, zet ook nog even op twitter dat je zo ongeloofelijk gelukkig bent, zodat je in elk geval niet de indruk wekt dat NIET te zijn.
Vreemd alleen dat de de psychologie-praktijken overvol zitten met mensen met een burn-out, en het allemaal niet meer trekken.
En dat AD een van de meest voor geschreven medicatie is.

@ sietske,
Ik ben het met je eens, AD zou altijd moeten in combinatie met therapie, bij mij was dat niet zo ik heb 10 jaar geslikt zonder therapie, voorgeschreven door de huisarts...slechte zaak.

@ronald
Dan heb je geluk gehad, dat je niets hebt gemerkt.
Maar wat is je vraag, dat is me niet zo goed duidelijk?

----------


## sietske763

ha gabry,
heb je later wel therapie gehad??
anders zou ik als ik jou was het alsnog doen....het is echt een verrijking van je leven,
tis soms moeilijk, erg confronterend maar het is mogelijk om zo uit je cirkel te komen OF beter om te gaan met je cirkel!

----------


## gabry

hoi sietske,

Toen ik ben gestopt met medicatie, ben ik een psycholoog gaan zoeken, die me kon helpen bij het afbouwproces, het helpen van verwerken want dat ging ik pas doen na het stoppen, maar hij bleef maar zeuren over de medicijnen dat het misschien toch beter was dat ik er weer aan begon. Erg frustrerend als je er net een jaar over hebt gedaan om af te bouwen, en het graag zelf wil doen. Ik ben daar dus mee gestopt.
Nu ben ik sinds een maand weer begonnen, met een andere psycholoog, mede ddordat mijn zoon het afgelopen schooljaar 8 maanden thuis is geweeest van school met een depressie, toen trok ik het helemaal niet meer namelijk. 
En ik ben begonnen met ontspanningstherapie. 
Het is moeilijk artsen en therapeuten zijn zo makkelijk om over medicijnen te beginnen, terwijl ik juist helemaal de andere kant op wil.!!

----------


## Ilse34

een goede therapeut/psycholoog vinden is inderdaad niet makkelijk. 
Ik hoop dat je nu de goede gevonden hebt.
Hoe is het met je zoon ondertussen?

----------


## sietske763

en Ilse, ben je weer begonnen met de opbouw??
zo ja, hoe voel je je eronder?
zo nee, hoe gaat het nu??
lieve gr

----------


## Ilse34

Heykes!

Ja ik zit weer terug op een heel pilletje.
beetje bijwerkingen nog maar dat zal weerwel overgaan.
in men hoofdje gaat het goed.

----------


## sietske763

ilse, fijn dat het in je bolletje goed voelt...
tja..fff oorbijten meid!!!
sterkte en succes!

----------


## Humanbody

Paroxetine is echt de grootste troep die er bestaat. op vele fora wordt het afkicken van paroxetine vergeleken met het afkicken van hard drugs zoals coke en heroine. De afkickverschijnsel zijn voor veel gebruikers te zwaar en vallen weer terug op het ouwe nivea. Ik ben nu zelf aan het afbouwen na 7 jaar gebruik.. ik ben nu 8 weken bezig en zit nog op 5mg per dag.. ( ja ja hij kan in een kwart gebroken worden  :Wink:  )
Het gaat steeds beter maar af en toe heb ik ook nog de verschijnselen waar over gesproken wordt; slap, rare prikkels enz enz. maar we houden vol. volgens mijn schema ( gemaakt op basis van ervaring van andere gebruikers op het paroxetine forum in de USA ) moet ik nog tot 2 januari. Dan moet ik er compleet afzijn. Ben benieuwd hoe het gaat..


Iig super veel succes allemaal met het afkicken van die rot medicijn.

----------


## cor1948

Hallo Humanbody

Ik ben ook heel benieuwd hoe het gaat
Ik heb de 2 jaar gelden met de vloeibare afgebouwd,ging goed,alleen na een half jaar 
kwamen de klachten weer terug.
Na een burnout had ik vreselijke hyperventilatie aanvallen
Nu weet ik hoe ik daar mee om moet gaan,dus ga straks weer een poging doen
Kan nu nog niet ,zit nl aan de chemo ivm een tumor in mijn hoofd
Wens jou veel sukses en veel sterkte met het afbouwen
hoeveel slikte je eigenlijk?
Ik slik 25 mg
gr Corrie

----------


## Humanbody

Pffff jij treft het ook niet Corrie,

Ik heb de afgelopen 7 jaar 20mg gebruikt.

Enorm veel sterkte gewenst de komende tijd.

----------


## sietske763

> Hallo Humanbody
> 
> Ik ben ook heel benieuwd hoe het gaat
> Ik heb de 2 jaar gelden met de vloeibare afgebouwd,ging goed,alleen na een half jaar 
> kwamen de klachten weer terug.
> Na een burnout had ik vreselijke hyperventilatie aanvallen
> Nu weet ik hoe ik daar mee om moet gaan,dus ga straks weer een poging doen
> Kan nu nog niet ,zit nl aan de chemo ivm een tumor in mijn hoofd
> Wens jou veel sukses en veel sterkte met het afbouwen
> ...


wat erg voor je corrie.......
mag ik vragen wat je prognose is...?

----------


## gabry

Bij mij kwamen er ook klachten terug en zelfs klachten die ik nooit had gehad, hyperventilatie, angstaanvallen. Ongeveer 3 maanden na het afbouwen kwamen die tevoorschijn.
Nu anderhalf jaar na het afbouwen, begint het af te nemen, dus vergis je niet het kan ontzettend lang sluimeren, en vooral als je lang heb geslikt!

@ Corrie heel veel sterkte!!

----------


## endymion

> Bij mij kwamen er ook klachten terug en zelfs klachten die ik nooit had gehad, hyperventilatie, angstaanvallen. Ongeveer 3 maanden na het afbouwen kwamen die tevoorschijn.
> Nu anderhalf jaar na het afbouwen, begint het af te nemen, dus vergis je niet het kan ontzettend lang sluimeren, en vooral als je lang heb geslikt!
> 
> @ Corrie heel veel sterkte!!


Ik weet niets van je situatie hoor maar zou het kunnen zijn dat die inmiddels niet veranderd is waardoor er weer klachten komen?
De paroxetine is om je tijdelijk weer goed te voelen en veranderingen aan te brengen waardoor je minder stress, depressie hebt enzo.

Verander je dat niet en stop je, dan komen er weer klachten. Dat hoeft dan niet perse een afkick van het medicijn te zijn, zeker 3 maanden later niet.

----------


## cor1948

Sietske,mijn prognose is nu goed.
Heb eerst 32 bestralingen gehad,tumor was weer gegroeid,toen dus aan de chemo.
Heb er 2 gehad,1x in de 3 weken,nu nog 4.

Endymion,dus de klachten die terugkomen verdwijnen dus wel,bij jou na anderhalf jaar
ik weet nu wel hoe ik met mijn hyperventilatie om moet gaan dus hoop dat het bij mij niet zo gaat
gr Corrie

----------


## jolanda27

Cor1948,

Jij hebt ook een zware tijd nu. Heftig allemaal. 
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte de komende tijd, en hoop dat je niet te veel klachten zult krijgen van de chemo. 
Alle goeds, Jolanda27

----------


## cor1948

Lieve meiden,bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties.
Gelukkig ben ik een positief mens,ik red het wel,maar jullie berichtjes doen me erg goed
En jolanda,ik hang af en toe met mijn hoofd in de wc,maar heb vanmiddag pillen gekregen tegen de misselijkheid,ben kaal,maar er zijn erg leuke petjes,die draag ik dus.
Komt goed
liefs Corrie

----------


## sietske763

heel veel sterkte tijdens en na de chemokuren.........wat een angstige spanning zal je ws hebben of de chemo wel aanslaat.

----------


## gabry

@endymion

Ik heb 10 jaar lang geslikt en 6 keer geprobeerd te stoppen met paroxitine.
Hyperventilatie en angstaanvallen heb ik in het verleden nooit gehad en waren echt een gevolg van het stoppen met AD.
Ik heb me erg verdiept in de werking van AD en weet inmiddels dat het een grote impact heeft op het functioneren van de hersenen. Nog steeds weten medici en artsen niet hoe deze middelen werken en wat de gevolgen zijn op lange termijn.
Als je deze middelen kort slikt heb je er profijt van en voel je je goed, maar hoe langer je gebruikt hoe meer bijverschijnselen je krijgt. Kijk anders eens bij mijn andere posts.

Groetjes.

----------


## Humanbody

Hoi Gabry,
Erg vervelend voor je dat je nu deze bijwerkingen hebt. Ik vindt het alleen wel moeilijk om deze nu direct toe te wijzen aan de paroxetine. Ik hoop ook echt dat dit niet zo is, het is niet echt bevorderlijk voor iedereen die er mee wil / aan het stoppen is. (zoals ik). 

Ook zeg je:

" hoe langer je gebruikt hoe meer bijverschijnselen je krijgt "

Vindt het jammer dat je dit hard op roept nu dit voor jou het geval is. Ik lees namelijk "bijna" alleen berichten hier van mensen die eraf zijn en na een lijdensweg van het afkicken weer vrolijk in het leven staan.

even goed wens ik je veel sterkte de komende tijd en hoop dat je snel van je klachten af bent..

----------


## sietske763

zo ervaart gabry dit....en voor haar is dit ook een ""verhaal '' en van je afschrijven helpt!!
op andere topics staan de vreselijkste verhalen over starten met....
en de 1 schrijft afschuwelijke ervaringen en ik zou daar bv een goede ervaring onder zetten, zoals ik het ervaar.
hou de positieve posts in je hoofd van bijna iedereen....sterkte!!

gabry,
wat knap van je dat je nog steeds volhoudt met al die klachten...
ik zou het je niet nadoen.
sterkte meid!

----------


## gabry

@ Human body

Bevordelijk of niet, hard of niet, het is de waarheid, maar dat ervaar je misschien zelf wel als je doorzet met stoppen. Echt ik weet waar ik het over heb, ik heb 10 jaar lang 6 keer geprobeerd ervanaf te komen, en alleen door "de weg terug" is dit gelukt.

Ik weet overigens niet waar je de verhalen hebt gelezen dat bijna iedereen weer vrolijk in het leven staat. Op de eerste plaats zijn het meestal mensen die al problemen hebben op psychisch gebied, dus zullen ze niet zo heel snel supervrolijk door het leven gaan.

Ik weet niet hoelang jij al medicatie slikt, en of je al ooit hebt geprobeerd te stoppen? Daar zeg je namelijk niks over.

Hoe dan ook, wat ik wil zeggen, oordeel niet zo snel en probeer eerst eens te stoppen, tegen die tijd kijk je misschien anders tegen mijn ervaring aan.

Het is inderdaad zo dat hoe langer je gebruikt hoe meer ongewenst bijwerkingen je (ik) krijgt. Voor de goede orde trouwens, bij mij valt het nog mee ik ken iemand op een ander forum, die is na 5 jaar nog steeds niet klachtenvrij.
Ik ben allang blij dat het met mij dan zo snel gaat.

----------


## cor1948

> Hoi Gabry,
> Erg vervelend voor je dat je nu deze bijwerkingen hebt. Ik vindt het alleen wel moeilijk om deze nu direct toe te wijzen aan de paroxetine. Ik hoop ook echt dat dit niet zo is, het is niet echt bevorderlijk voor iedereen die er mee wil / aan het stoppen is. (zoals ik). 
> 
> Ook zeg je:
> 
> " hoe langer je gebruikt hoe meer bijverschijnselen je krijgt "
> 
> Vindt het jammer dat je dit hard op roept nu dit voor jou het geval is. Ik lees namelijk "bijna" alleen berichten hier van mensen die eraf zijn en na een lijdensweg van het afkicken weer vrolijk in het leven staan.
> 
> even goed wens ik je veel sterkte de komende tijd en hoop dat je snel van je klachten af bent..



Ach Humanbody,aan de ene kant geef ik je gelijk,aan de andere kant is het misschien wel goed dat dit wordt vermeld
Ik zie het ook als een waarschuwing voor de mensen die hier mee willen beginnen.

Zijn er hier ook mensen die het programma radar hebben gezien,staat ook op de site,google maar radar paroxetine in en er gaat een wereld voor je open
en ik slik het ook al jaren,maar ik moet steeds meer slikken omdat ik ook allerlei klachten erbij krijg
Het is ook waar dat de ene meer klachten dan de ander heeft,ik ben 1x gestopt maar alle klachten kwamen weer terug na 3 maanden
ik heb een hele goede orthomolucaire arts en hij gaat me helpen met afbouwen met hulp van medicijnen op natuurbasis

Eerst de chemo afmaken,dan die stap
Wens iedereen veel sterkte die of begint of afbouwt met de paroxetine,het blijft rotzooi
liefs Corrie

----------


## sietske763

> Paroxetine is echt de grootste troep die er bestaat. op vele fora wordt het afkicken van paroxetine vergeleken met het afkicken van hard drugs zoals coke en heroine. De afkickverschijnsel zijn voor veel gebruikers te zwaar en vallen weer terug op het ouwe nivea. Ik ben nu zelf aan het afbouwen na 7 jaar gebruik.. ik ben nu 8 weken bezig en zit nog op 5mg per dag.. ( ja ja hij kan in een kwart gebroken worden  )
> Het gaat steeds beter maar af en toe heb ik ook nog de verschijnselen waar over gesproken wordt; slap, rare prikkels enz enz. maar we houden vol. volgens mijn schema ( gemaakt op basis van ervaring van andere gebruikers op het paroxetine forum in de USA ) moet ik nog tot 2 januari. Dan moet ik er compleet afzijn. Ben benieuwd hoe het gaat..
> 
> 
> Iig super veel succes allemaal met het afkicken van die rot medicijn.


ik ben het niet met je eens dat seroxat het moeilijkste is om van af te kicken,
heb het zelf ook geslikt en ben gewoon cold turkey gestopt.......heb het niet eens gemerkt....
ik ken veel andere AD,s waarbij stoppen echt meer klachten kwamen...
wat denk je bv van efexor..............das pas dikke ellende!

----------


## cor1948

Zooo Sietske,ben jij echt zomaar gestopt,wat heb jij dan geboft of heb je niet zolang
geslikt.
Heb het al eens gelezen dat er meer mensen zo gestopt zijn maar die waren echt doodziek.
Maar gelukkig is het jou gelukt,ik durf het niet
liefs Corrie

----------


## endymion

> @endymion
> 
> Ik heb 10 jaar lang geslikt en 6 keer geprobeerd te stoppen met paroxitine.
> Hyperventilatie en angstaanvallen heb ik in het verleden nooit gehad en waren echt een gevolg van het stoppen met AD.
> Ik heb me erg verdiept in de werking van AD en weet inmiddels dat het een grote impact heeft op het functioneren van de hersenen. Nog steeds weten medici en artsen niet hoe deze middelen werken en wat de gevolgen zijn op lange termijn.
> Als je deze middelen kort slikt heb je er profijt van en voel je je goed, maar hoe langer je gebruikt hoe meer bijverschijnselen je krijgt. Kijk anders eens bij mijn andere posts.
> 
> Groetjes.


10 jaar is ook wel heel lang ja. Het is ook niet de bedoeling om het zo lang te gebruiken. Ik heb het ongeveer een jaar gebruikt, veel profijt van gehad en in die tijd de oorzaak van de klachten aangepakt, ben nu aan het afbouwen en dat gaat wel goed.
Ik zal later de rest van je posts eens doorlezen. Misschien dat er inderdaad na zo lang gebruik er permanente verandering ontstaat in de hersenen.

Gr. Endymion

----------


## gabry

@ Sietske
Kan het zijn dat je hebt afgebouwd en meteen weer opgebouwd met een andere AD? Dan zijn de ontwenningsverschijnselen minimaal. Pffff ik zou willen dat het bij mij zo was gegaan.

@ Endymion

Het is ook niet de bedoeling om het zo lang te gebruiken? Nee dat was zeker niet de bedoeling, ik heb ook 6 keer geprobeerd af te kicken!

Mag ik je vragen, is dit jou eerste ervaring met AD?
En hoe ver ben je inmiddels met afbouwen?

Het is niet bekend welke schade deze middelen aanrichten bij langdurig gebruik.
Ik kan je nog veel en veel meer vertellen over deze middelen, waarom ze zijn zoals ze zijn. Als je je verdiept in de farmaceutische wereld, klapperen je oren en je ogen zou je het liefst sluiten, geloof me.

Gr Gabry

----------


## sietske763

> @ Sietske
> Kan het zijn dat je hebt afgebouwd en meteen weer opgebouwd met een andere AD? Dan zijn de ontwenningsverschijnselen minimaal. Pffff ik zou willen dat het bij mij zo was gegaan.


ha gabry,
heb een week zonder seroxat gezeten en heb toen wat anders gehad.......miss heb je wel helemaal gelijk....dat ik daardoor niets gemerkt heb!
lieve gr

----------


## endymion

> En hoe ver ben je inmiddels met afbouwen?
> 
> Het is niet bekend welke schade deze middelen aanrichten bij langdurig gebruik.
> Ik kan je nog veel en veel meer vertellen over deze middelen, waarom ze zijn zoals ze zijn. Als je je verdiept in de farmaceutische wereld, klapperen je oren en je ogen zou je het liefst sluiten, geloof me.
> Gr Gabry


Ik heb een jaartje op 30 mg gezeten en heb telkens 5 mg eraf gehaald, wacht dan tot de afkick verschijnselen weg zijn en dan weer 5 eraf. Zit nu op 10 sinds vrijdag, heb ook een logje van gemaakt van mijn hele verhaal:
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=13750

Gezond is het niet maar ik heb er wel baat bij gehad, na anderhalve maand oxazepam moet je toch wat anders gaan proberen. Ik was niet depressief trouwens, ik had spanning en daardoor ook angs/paniekerig/strak gevoel in m'n middenrif.

Gr. Martijn

----------


## gabry

Als ik het goed begrijp ben je in 19 dagen van 30mg parox naar 10 gegaan. Veel te snel.
Bovendien wordt het onder de 10mg alleen maar erger met de afkickverschijnselen. Ik ken mensen die 1 mg slikken omdat ze de laatste mg niet afgebouwd krijgen, dus ja, misschien ben je wat te voorbarig. Je slikt ook nog een ADHD medicijn, dat zou de afkick kunnen verminderen, maar ook verslechteren, je drinkt nogal wat alcohol, helemaal uit den boze. Dat zal je afkick in een later stadium alleen maar flink verslechteren, met name angst/spanning. Paroxitine niet gerelateerd aan gewichtstoename? Echt wel. Bij mannen is het minder omdat AD op je hormonen werkt, vrouwen zijn hier veel gevoeliger voor. In mijn omgeving zijn alle vrouwen die ik ken tussen de 15 en 30 kilo aangekomen.

Waar het vooral om gaat is het volgende: Afbouwen maar dan ook echt helemaal niks meer slikken. Ook geen oxazepam. Het duurt een jaar voordat de AD uit je systeem is. Maar dan heb ik het over helemaal niks meer slikken daarna, als je een vervangend middel gaat slikken, krijg je uiteraard geen afkickverschijnselen. Want dan begint het hele circus weer opnieuw. 
Uit je verhaal begrijp ik dat je AD ziet als een geneesmiddel, dat is het niet, het is alleen een doekje op de wonden. Het verdoezeld je klachten maar pakken ze niet aan. Sterker nog veel kans dat het alleen maar erger wordt, en je zult sterk in je schoenen moeten staan, om het jaar daarna vol te houden ervanaf te blijven.

Evengoed wens ik je veel succes, en hoop dat jij tot de uitzondering behoort die geen afkick krijgt. Alleen kun je dat pas met zekerheid zeggen als je helemaal niks meer slikt geen ADHD-medicijn of oxazepam en al helemaal geen alcohol.

Succes, groetjes Gabry

p.s. ik bedoel het goed en wil je alleen behoeden voor een terugval als je in dit tempo blijft afbouwen.

----------


## endymion

Nee ik ben half oktober begonnen met afbouwen. Ik heb gelijk een kwart eraf gehaald door gewoon 3/4 tablet per dag te nemen (30mg tabletten). Toen heb ik de dokter gebeld en gevraagd om een doosje van 20 mg en een doosje van 10 mg om mee af te bouwen.
Na een week ongeveer naar 20 mg gegaan, 2 weken daarna naar 15 mg en ben pas sinds afgelopen vrijdag overgestapt op 10 mg.

Volgens mijn arts bij psyq kan ik die laatste 10mg nu ook wel gewoon laten voor wat het is maar ik bouw juist nog even rustig af. Ik wacht nu gewoon weer tot ik aan die 10 mg ben gewend en dan ook nog over op 5 mg.

De een vind het snel, de ander langzaam maar ik doe het op mijn manier en puur op gevoel.

Een tabletje paroxetine bevat geen calorieen dus daar kom je niet van aan. Misschien dat je makkelijker aankomt, dat zou kunnen maar dan eet je toch teveel/verkeerd. Kwestie van hoeveelheid calorieen per dag aanpassen en misschien een ander eetpratroon, andere voeding. Als je net zoveel of minder calorieen naar binnenwerkt als je verbrandt zal je niet aankomen. Meer bewegen helpt ook ;-)

Als je mijn post goed had gelezen had je ook gezien dat ik er zelf al achter was dat drank en benzo's mijn herstel geen goed doet dus dat doe ik ook zo min mogelijk. Doordeweeks blijf ik nuchter. Ik drink alleen in het weekend en dan alleen 's avonds. Moet kunnen, vindt mijn arts ook, hoewel helemaal geen alcohol het beste is natuurlijk.

AD is een medicijn geen geneesmiddel inderdaad, hoe kom je erbij dat ik het anders zou zien? Ik heb in de periode dat ik de paroxetine heb gebruikt de oorzaak van de stress/spanning aangepakt.

Ik heb wel akickverschijnselen hoor, van die tintelingen in mn hoofd enzo. Telkens als ik zak met de dosering heb ik dat een tijdje, zodra het 2 dagen weg is verlaag ik weer.

Bedankt, gaat wel lukken :-)

Gr. Endymion

----------


## gabry

Hoi,

Het klopt dat er in dat pilletje geen calorieë zitten, maar er zijn tal van manieren om aan te komen van bepaalde medicijnen, denk maar eens aan prednison,of de anti-conceptiepil bijna alle medicijnen veroorzaken gewichtstoename in die medicijnen zitten ook geen calorieën. Bovendien staat het gewoon in de bijsluiter hoor. Fabrikanten zijn het overigens sinds een paar jaar verplicht om dit te vermelden. Ze hebben het jaren verzwegen, om mensen niet af te schrikken. Hoe verklaar je dan, dat ik na het stoppen van de medicatie spontaan 16 kilo afgevallen ben, zonder mijn eetpatroon aan te passen en zonder meer beweging?
Maar goed ik hoef jou niet te overtuigen, ik weet zelf hoe het zit.

Het is jou goed recht af te bouwen op jou manier, maar heb dan geen kritiek op anderen die het ook op hun manier doen, omdat ze er veel vervelende ervaringen van hebben, dat is alles wat ik vraag.

Hoe dan ook lijkt het me wijs deze discussie te laten voor wat het is, we hebben er allebei een andere mening over, en dat mag.

Ik wens je veel succes bij het afbouwen, maar ik hoop wel dat je ook zo dapper bent, als het tegenvalt en je blijkt je wel te herkennen in andere verhalen, dat je dat dan vermeldt.

Sterkte, groetjes Gabry

----------


## endymion

Gabry,

Ik geef ook toe dat je makkelijker kunt aankomen door medicijnen. Maar door aanpassing van je voeding (minder zout, minder cal, meer groente/fruit, minder slechte vetten, enz) kan je het wel voorkomen.
Verder heb ik geen kritiek op anderen. Als iemand na zoveel kilo aangekomen nog steeds niks aanpast moet diegene zelf weten, ieder doet het op zijn eigen manier inderdaad.
Ik merk 2 kilo al gelijk en zal ik ook mijn voeding op aanpassen. Ik weeg elke week dus zal niet ineens verast zijn.

Ik zal blijven posten. Ik stop pas als de afkick verschijnselen van de laatst verlaging (van 5 naar 0) weg zijn.

Ik heb sinds gister veel meer last van bijwerkingen, de hele dag die elektrische schokjes vanuit mn rug door mijn hoofd. Kom ook omdat ik in het weekend weer heb gedronken en nog wat andere dingen heb gebruikt.
Gister weer optijd naar bed gegaan, nuchter gebleven maar stond toch gelijk op met schokjes, nu neemt het wel iets af. Ik moet de komende tijd zo doorgaan vrees ik om er helemaal vanaf te komen.

Maar ik merkte al meer toen ik van 20 naar 15 ben gegaan en heb dan ook wat langer op 15 gezeten dan ik van plan was. Nu blijf ik bij 10 mg tot die bijwerkingen 2 dagen weg zijn en dan over naar 5.

Zal dit ook in mijn eigen logje zetten.

Jij ook veel sterkte, hoop voor je dat je een oplossing vind voor je klachten.

Gr. Endymion

----------


## sietske763

endymion,
ik lees nu op 2 topics jouw zeer uitgebreide verhalen, voor een ander heb je weinig oog, heb zelfs 2x een vraag gesteld op ""jouw"" topic en krijg een hele korte reactie, je wilt dus niet meedenken met een ander....het lijkt erop dat jij in deze 2 topics de hoofdpersoon bent...met een strakke eigen mening, je reageert alleen vanuit jezelf en je antwoorden op vragen of opmerkingen over iets komen erg ongeinteresserd over.... 
erg kort, geen medeleven en je gaat weer verder over je vetpercentages.....enz enz........dus wmb blijf je bij je eigen topic.
dit is niet rot bedoeld, maar MC is er voor alle leden...dus hebben wij onder elkaar ook veel met elkaar te delen en mee te leven....
erg jammer.....j
gr
sietske

----------


## endymion

Ik wilde ook het liefst in mijn eigen thread blijven maar Gabry haalt zaken uit mijn thread aan en reageert dan weer hier.

Dit is mijn laatste reactie en sorry voor het vervuilen van deze thread, was niet mijn bedoeling.

Gr. Endymion

----------


## gabry

Om je er even aan te herinneren en dat is mijn laatste opmerking, je hebt zelf een link geplaatst naar je andere posts. Dus sta dan ook niet raar te kijken als men daar op reageert. Bovendien ben ik het met Sietske eens, dit is een forum waar je ervaringen deelt, niet slechts luistert naar één persoon. We ondersteunen elkaar.

----------


## marianna88

ik gebruik het al 15 jaar...het beheerst mijn leven..ik ben afgestompt in gevoel en sex betekent niet veel meer.
Ik ben 36 en wil zo graag van dit k#t medicijn af, ik zit nu aan de vloeibare substantie..echter als ik al op een half zit..hoor ik stemmen uit het verleden die mij dood willen hebben..echter help me wie ook om dit gewoon vol te houden , ik zit nu momenteel op 8,5 cc....in 4 weken 1,5 cc afgebouwd.
Ik wil weer voelen...niet vluchten in dit middel...wat kan ik het allerbeste doen,,,mijn psycholoog zei dat ik misschien naar een afkickcentrum moet omdat ik dit middel niet al1 kan afbouwen...lukt bijna niemand....ik word er doodongelukkig van....welk kalmeringsmiddel kan ik gebruiken de angsten en stemmen te onderdrukken...ik heb 2 kinderen die geboren zijn met gebruik van seroxat...de gyn en de verloskundige vonden het geen goed idee dit te stoppen...het zijn gezonde kinderen...echter op langere termijn en het effect van wat ik heb geslikt houd mij nog steeds bezig.

----------


## gabry

Hoi Marianne,

Om te beginnen is het mij gelukt te stoppen. In maart 2 jaar.
Het is te doen maar het is moeilijk....

Kun je me vertellen of 10 cc gelijk staat aan 10 mg?

Je moet het heel heel langzaam doen! In jou geval zou ik overwegen 1 cc per maand, en misschien nog langzamer!

Ik weet het duurt even maar dan heb je ook kans van slagen, als je te snel doet heb je een veel grotere kans op teruggrijpen naar de medicatie. 

Oxazepam zou je ergste ontwenning misschien onderdrukken?

Heel veel sterkte! Ik weet wat het is!

----------


## marianna88

Hallo Gaby.

Allereerst bedankt voor je respons..ja 100 cc staat gelijk aan 10 mg.
Oxazepam kan ik proberen..echter ik zit na te denken mezelf op te laten nemen in een afkickkliniek , dan zijn er ieder geval ervaren mensen om me heen die me opvangen als het niet goed met me gaat, want ik wil de controle niet kwijt raken over mezelf en misschien is dat het probleem..
En misschien inderdaad in misschien in 2 maanden een 1/2 cc minder....verder weet ik het gewoon niet, juist omdat de veranderingen in mijn lichaam en geest door het afbouwen, mij een gevaar signaal geeft, van pas op...als je doorgaat dan...

gr..

----------


## gabry

Als 10mg gelijk staat aan 100cc zou je eigenlijk meer af moeten kunnen bouwen dan nu het geval is... als je bij 1.5cc al deze klachten hebt?

Want dat betekent dat 1mg gelijk staat aan 10cc toch?

Overweeg dat goed of je opgenomen wilt worden, het is een lang proces, en goed beschouwd zou je dan moeten rekenen op een langdurige opname? Ik weet niet hoe je situatie is, maar dan zal er iemand anders voor je kinderen moeten zorgen, en of dat wel zo'n goed idee is? Ik heb over 20mg 10 maanden gedaan...

----------


## dotito

@marianna,

Hallo marianna,


Wat triestig te lezen dat je je zo slecht voelt. Ja iets afbouwen is niet simpel. De raad die ik jou kan geven uit mijn ervaring is het medicament heel heel langzaam af te bouwen. En met u arts te overleggen wat de beste oplossing is. Voor de angsten/spanningen kan je tijdelijk een medicament nemen. Er zijn zoveel middelen je moet alleen het juiste vinden waar je lichaam en geest tegen kan.

Zie als je echt wil is het haalbaar om er vanaf te geraken, natuurlijk 15 jaar is niet niets hé. Ook ik ben een paar jaar geleden gestopt met AD en kalmeringsmiddelen. Maar heb ook wel jaren over gedaan om af te bouwen. Nu neem ik toch ook al 3 jaar niets meer, en mentaal gaat het redelijk goed. Heb soms mentaal wel moeilijk, maar dat weegt niet door tegen vroeger. Ik had het ook nooit kunnen denken dat ik ooit zonder kon. Want betreft dat afbouwen.......kan je beter een tijdje langer overdoen, anders herval je toch maar. 

Wat je eventueel ook kan doen is naar een zelfhulpgroep gaan, die zijn er voor mensen met een medicatieverslaving.Je moet maar eens google, je zal er zeker een vinden in jou buurt. Of anders laten opnemen......dat is geen schande hé!! Heb ik destijds ook gedaan, en daarna ben ik in gesprek gegaan met een psycholoog. En als ik beter was ben ik wekelijks naar die zelfhulpgroep gegaan, dat heeft mij toen heel veel steun gegeven. Is zoals Gabry al zei, zal niet makkelijk zijn, maar waar een wil is.......is een weg!!

Wens je van harte heel veel sterkte toe!!!

----------


## Ellen1955

Wat een negatieve verhalen weer allemaal over een middel dat het leven van zovee mensen gered heeft, waaronder het mijne.
Dat het voorgeschreven wordt aan mensen die niet pathologisch/disfunctioneel depressief zijn is volgens mij de reden voor al de ophef over dit medicijn, en niet de effectiviteit van het middel zelf.
Natuurlijk zijn er vervelende bijwerkingen en afkickverschijnselen, maar je moet nooit uit het oog verliezen dat het een hoop mensen uit de hel bevrijd heeft.
Daar zijn de bijwerkingen peanuts bij.

----------


## gabry

Afbouwen en afkickverschijnselen zijn geen peanuts, Ellen! Hoe kom je daarbij? En is het je bekend dat veel mensen juist een zelfmoordpoging doen terwijl ze afbouwen?
Natuurlijk iedereen die aan dit middel begint ervaart een bevrijding, vooral de eerste paar jaar, maar na 8, 10 , 12 jaar wordt het een ander verhaal, zie er dan nog maar eens vanaf te komen. Hoe lang gebruik jij dit al? (als je het al gebruikt)

Wat ik ook niet begrijp is dat je op een ander onderwerp, "afbouwen paroxitine" juist tips gaat geven om af te bouwen. Het is het zelfde middel.

----------


## Xynyx

Het is idd geen peanuts. Na 20 jr gebruik ben ik er weliswaar redelijk probleemloos mee gestopt, maar dat kwam door een aantal factoren. Ten eerste heb ik het héél bewust gedaan. Heb mezelf ingeprent dat de verschijnselen bij het afbouwen dezelfde zijn als bij het opbouwen en ben bij mezelf te rade gegaan of ik dit aan zou kunnen en ook wìlde. 

Ten tweede vergat ik het middel steeds vaker in te nemen en ik had geen zin in de hoofdpijn die me dit telkens opleverde. Bovendien had ik de stelling dat, als ik het middel toch al steeds vergat, ik het wsch niet eens meer nodig had en ik de sprong moest maken. 

Het was dubbel moeilijk, omdat ik ook in de overgang zat (zit) en het telkens bij een lagere dosering zaak was om stil te staan bij de verschijnselen en na te gaan waar deze vandaan kwamen. Hoorden ze bij de overgang of bij het afbouwen van het middel ?

Kortom, ik ben dus héél bewust aan het afbouwen begonnen en dit heeft zo'n 1,5 jr geduurt. Daarmee was ik er echter nog niet, want na 20 jaar gebruik kun je er niet van uit gaan dat het middel geheel uit je systeem is verdwenen wanneer je het niet meer slikt. 

Wees jezelf er elke dag van bewust waar je mee bezig bent en waarvoor je het doet. Het is nl elke dag opnieuw een strijd, vooral wanneer je het zoals ik in je eentje moet doen. 

Een leven na seroxat is wel degelijk mogelijk, ik ben het levende bewijs. Maar om nou te zeggen dat het niets voorstelt is belachelijk. Als het voor jou (Ellen) zo makkelijk was heeft het middel bij jou wsch nooit aangeslagen en had je so-wie-so al geen tot weinig last van bijverschijnselen.

Toen ik met het middel begon werde de verschijnselen waarvoor ik het kreeg eerst verhevigd en werd ik idd suïcidaal, echter zonder dat ik dood wilde. Integendeel ; ik was panisch voor de dood ! Maar goed, ik kreeg het middel dan ook vanwege die angst/paniekstoornis van me en met of zonder dat middel ; elke keer dat je een aanval krijgt heb je het gevoel ter plekke te sterven.

Voor iedereen die ermee wil stoppen ; zorg ervoor dat je een mogelijkheid hebt om te rusten wanneer je een aanval hebt afgeslagen. Wees niet bang voor een aanval, maar leer die te herkennen en die op te vangen. Rust en de mogelijkheid uit te rusten is daarbij (voor mij) essentieel gebleken.

Succes ! En kop op ; ik kon het ook !

----------


## Ellen1955

Ik heb gezegd dat bij een zware depressie vergeleken, de afkickverschijnselen peanuts zijn. Als je goed gelezen heb Cabry, had je dat gezien.
Omdat bij een zware depressie vergeleken alles minder erg is.
Een zware depressie is gewoon het ergste wat een mens kan meemaken. Iedereen die het meegemaakt heeft zegt hetzelfde: er is niks ergers, het is de HEL.
Dat heb ik gezegd ! En niet dat de afkickverschijnselen niet erg zijn. Alleen in vergelijking tot.

En om nog even antwoord op je vraag te geven: ik gebruik al 10 jaar Paroxetine.
De werking was nog even goed als op het begin, maar wou ervan af om de bijwerkingen en omdat ik weer eens wou proberen of ik zonder kon.
En als je me zo goed nagetrokken hebt, dan heb je dus al gezien dat dat redelijk goed gaat, dus heb ik een paar tips gegeven.
Begrijp niet waarom je zo moeilijk doet.

----------


## gabry

@ xynyx 
Knap van je! Bij mij heeft het afbouwen ook ruim een jaar geduurd na 10 jaar paroxitine. Makkelijk? nee...vooral het eerste jaar na het afbouwen, enorm veel problemen gehad.
Maar dat het kan, bewijs jij en ik ook. Na twee jaar vind ik mezelf steeds meer terug.
Het doet me goed verhalen te lezen van mensen die het ook gelukt is succesvol af te bouwen, en dan met nadruk langzaam afbouwen. Dat is de enige sleutel tot succes. 
Heel veel succes verder, nu nog door de overgang zien te komen!

@ ellen
Je bent door de moderator al op je vingers getikt. Ben verstandig en doe op dit forum waarvoor het bedoelt is, als je dat niet kunt moet je doen wat je eerder beloofde, je uitschrijven.

----------


## jealynn

Hallo Allemaal.
Ik had al iets geschreven, maar volgens mij op het verkeerde forum. Ik ben anderhalf jaar geleden begonnen met paretoxine en heb nooit echt een idee gehad dat het me heeft geholpen. Ik was in die tijd zo depressief dat ik alles wat de huisarts me zou voorschrijven wel zou nemen. Uiteindelijk is dat dus deze verschrikkelijk AD geworden. In het begin ervaarde ik alleen maar lastige bijwerkingen wat ong 4 tot 6 weken zou duren. Eenmaal daar aan gewend te zijn vlakte het steeds meer af en naarmate ik het middel langer gebruikte, kreeg ik juist last van paniekaanvallen, angsten, levensechte dromen en zelfs woedeaanvallen met destructief gedrag! Ik ben uiteindelijk na ong een jaar in aanraking gekomen met het GGZ. Ik ben daar nu een half jaar onder behandeling en dus ook met een psychiater. Uiteindelijk is bij mij borderline geconstateerd en ook krijg ik binnenkort testen op ADHD. Maar in die tussentijd slikte ik nog steeds die paretoxine. Ik werd daar alleen maar ongelukkiger door. Ik kwam totaal ong 15 kilo aan, en mijn aanvallen bleven maar terug komen. Uiteindelijk ben ik i.o.m mijn psych gaan afbouwen. Hij heeft mij al gewaarschuwd dat dit geen pretje gaat worden. pffff nee idd!!!
Ik slikte 20mg per dag. De 1ste 2weken moest ik 10mg per dag gaan slikken, dat ging goed. Daarna moest ik 30 dagen 5mg per dag slikken. dat ging redelijk. Ik ben nu inmiddels anderhalve week gestopt en OMG!! Ik word GEK van die schokken in mijn hoofd en lijf.. als ik al maar met mijn ogen van links naar rechts kijk voel ik het al. Uiteraard ben ik ook wat emotioneler geworden weer. En ben ook wat meer prikkelbaar. Maar dat alles kan ik redelijk handelen, en weet ik dat dat goed gaat komen. Maar ik kan niet goed omgaan met die schokjes!! Kan iemand mij advies geven daarover? 

Gr Linda.

----------


## gabry

Lieve Linda, de reden dat je schokjes voelt, en afkickverschijnselen hebt is omdat je veel te snel hebt afgebouwd. Ik heb 10 maanden afgebouwd voor 20mg. 1mg. per twee weken. Ik wil je niet ontmoedigen, maar de kans is groot dat je van ellende weer gaat beginnen. Dat is ook de enige optie, als de verschijnselen niet minder worden, en kunnen zelfs nog gaan toenemen. Dan weer opbouwen, en dan pas weer heel langzaam gaan afbouwen, en pas dan geef je je lichaam de kans aan een mindere dosering te wennen. Je kunt het nog een weekje afwachten, maar als je je steeds slechter gaat voelen, zou ik weer beginnen, wachten tot je je weer goed voelt, en dan met 1mg. per twee weken afbouwen. Paroxitine is bij de apotheek makkelijk te krijgen in capsule's van 1mg. Je zegt dat je je bij 10mg. redelijk goed voelde, verder dan 10mg. opbouwen hoeft dan niet. Dan hoef je daarna maar 10mg. af te bouwen, snap je?
Ik heb zelf 10 jaar geslikt en 6 keer geprobeerd er vanaf te komen, geloof me ik weet waar ik over praat. Alleen de laatste afbouw is succesvol geweest, omdat het zo langzaam ging, ik ben nu ruim twee jaar clean.

Liefs Gabry.

----------


## jealynn

Hallo Gabry.
Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik ben gelukkig onder behandeling bij de psychiater en hij vertelde mij inderdaad ook wanneer ik er erg veel last van blijf houden, we idd gaan kijken om het langzamer te gaan afbouwen. dit is mijn 2e week, en volgens de psych kan ik 2 tot 3 weken veel last van bijverschijnselen hebben en moet het daarna verminderen. Vooralsnog blijft het bij de stroomschokjes, wat meer prikkelbaar en emotioneel, en erg vermoeid gepaard met hoofdpijn. Dit zijn klachten die ik al jaren ervaar voordat ik de AD ging gebruiken en heb ik zoals het nu gaat het er wel voor over. Ik hoop alleen dat ik inderdaad zoals velen op dit forum schrijven, geen blijvende klachten zal houden. Ook wat ik eerder schreef is dat ze me ook gaan testen op ADHD. Zeer waarschijnlijk zal deze test postief zijn, dus zal ik gaan beginnen met Ritalin. Ook zo'n geweldig medicijn, maar dat gaat doen wat hij moet doen.

Gr Linda

----------


## gabry

Hoi Linda,

Ik ben voor langzaam afbouwen, de hele periode. Het minimaliseert de ontwenning. Fijn dat je vertrouwen hebt in je psych, het nadeel alleen is vaak dat ze zelf de medicatie nooit hebben gebruikt en puur theoretisch te werk gaan. De ontwenningsverschijnselen worden meestal niet minder na twee tot drie weken, maar (helaas) juist erger, om de simpele reden dat je lichaam steeds minder medicatie krijgt.
Hoogstwaarschijnlijk zul je weinig last hebben van ontwenning als je binnenkort start met Ritalin, het heeft namelijk een soortgelijke werking. 

Ik wens je enorm veel succes!

Groetjes Gabry.

----------


## Geram

een andere topic onder naam van 'afbouwen paroxetine' : marretjuuh zijn een aantal mensen aan het afbouwen, misschien wat voor diegene ier die ook willen afbouwen?

Geram

----------


## farid

Ik las hier van alles waar ik van schrok! Er wordt door veel, veel te snel afgebouwd! Logisch dat je er zoveel problemen mee hebt.

http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...t-seroxat.html

----------


## farid

Ik ga zelf stoppen na 10 jaar gebruiken. Ik heb het al eerder geprobeerd, 5 jaar geleden, toen werd ik weer zo depressief dat ik weer moest gebruiken.

Is er hier iemand die succesvol heeft afgebouwd, bij wie ik terecht kan met vragen? Via mail misschien? Vrijblijvend. Lijkt me fijn

----------


## Babytears

Goed avond,

Ik gebruik paroxetine 30 mg per dag . Ik ben 4 dagen geleden gestopt in 1 keer zonder afbouwen. En ik heb geen afkickverschijnselen naar een 2 jaar gebruik ervan. Waarom ik geen afkickverschijnselen heb is denk ik omdat ik het niet heb gekregen voor depressie maar voor hyperventilatie. Toch moet ik iets kwijt om te zeggen dat ik best wel goed ben op medisch gebied. Ben al meer dan 20 jaar bezig met zulke dingen en die me ook meer info geven soms beter dan een arts zelf. Ik ga jullie geen valse hoop geven dat zal ik nooit doen. Maar er is 1 ding waar ik voor ga en dat is eerlijkheid tegen over je zelf en de mensen om je heen. Ik ben bereid om je te helpen via email om je te helpen ondersteunen van het gebruikt antidepressiva. Ik ga je dus over SSRI en TCA praten en niet over een paracetamol gebruik. Dit verhaal komt verder in de nieuwe topic. Bedankt om al te luisteren naar mijn verhaal van het kleine beetje uitleg intro.

----------


## farid

> Goed avond,
> 
> Ik gebruik paroxetine 30 mg per dag . Ik ben 4 dagen geleden gestopt in 1 keer zonder afbouwen. En ik heb geen afkickverschijnselen naar een 2 jaar gebruik ervan. Waarom ik geen afkickverschijnselen heb is denk ik omdat ik het niet heb gekregen voor depressie maar voor hyperventilatie. Toch moet ik iets kwijt om te zeggen dat ik best wel goed ben op medisch gebied. Ben al meer dan 20 jaar bezig met zulke dingen en die me ook meer info geven soms beter dan een arts zelf. Ik ga jullie geen valse hoop geven dat zal ik nooit doen. Maar er is 1 ding waar ik voor ga en dat is eerlijkheid tegen over je zelf en de mensen om je heen. Ik ben bereid om je te helpen via email om je te helpen ondersteunen van het gebruikt antidepressiva. Ik ga je dus over SSRI en TCA praten en niet over een paracetamol gebruik. Dit verhaal komt verder in de nieuwe topic. Bedankt om al te luisteren naar mijn verhaal van het kleine beetje uitleg intro.


4 dagen is niet veel.. het kan nog komen

----------

